# Skid Steer Gallery



## nhpatriot

Hey guys, let's see some skid steers! I always want to see other setups from my own. Thinking about getting a light material bucket for this machine to stack with/clean up. Any opinions on snow buckets?


----------



## sjosephlawncare

um, what's with the waste mangement dumpsters? That's a nice plow set-up. Does it really need chains?


----------



## nhpatriot

Waste Management shares the same 30 truck heated garage that I keep the skiddi in. I plow for them and 3 adjacent companies, so I keep this on site. And yes, chains are absolutely necessary for this rig. 80 hp spins those tires quick with that big pusher on the front, especially on icy stuff.


----------



## merrimacmill

Thats a real nice skid. I love the new design of the cabs on the New Hollands. Very spacious, which is a big issue for a taller guy like myself. The JD's that I tried out were tiny inside


----------



## 02DURAMAX

Love the new holland!. Is that an L185? cant tell from the pics.


----------



## merrimacmill

Whats the deal with the plate on the back? I always see this and it makes sense to me to have one, but what is it required for? Thanks, 

Collin


----------



## Bananas

i used to run the same setup your running now, when i finished up i grabbed the light material bucket to stack and clean up. worked great for me, plus the smaller bucket will cost you less of course.


----------



## 02powerstroke




----------



## Peterbilt

Are you talking the orange triangle?

Its a Slow Moving Vehicle sigh. If you machine goes real slow, and you are on plubic roads, its required. 

J.


----------



## dfdsuperduty

it looks like there is a lisc. plate in the rear window i think thats what he is talking about


----------



## theonlybull

up here, equipment has to be registed, GT (general tractor) goes on any equipment that will be operated on a roadway. that's how our hoe is registed.. only about $40 a year


----------



## nhpatriot

It is a license plate in the rear window. $28 this year, goes down as machine depreciates. I have run my other equipment over road for years without them, but for a few bucks it gives me piece of mind, as I have one of my employees in running the machine. Could save some $ in a claim. 

Yes, it is an 08' L185


----------



## OakhillsSnowdiv

heres mine still saving up for a kage innovations removable box


----------



## DGODGR

I have a full sized plate (just like a car or truck) on my skid steer. Down here we pay our property taxes at the DMV (on our equipment) and you must display the plate (if you intend to drive on or across public roads) or a sticker (if you are going to transport it). Ag vehicles are exempt. If you do not display either your machine is subject to impound if it is on the public roads. The plate for my A300 is about $700 anually. When you purchase the machine you do not know the exact amount you will pay. You submit an application to the Dept. of Revenue and they will let you when they get around to it.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

Those are some cool skids guys. I hope to have one someday when my company gets bigger.


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare

Nice skid steers. Can't wait until I get one.


----------



## nhpatriot

Nice New Holland Oakhills! Those Kage plows are sweet. Check out Snow Wolf's version of the same idea, I think it's cheaper. I haven't been able to find a website for them, but they sell them through my local New Holland dealer, and some sites online. If you search Plowsite, you will find some stuff on it too.


----------



## wewille

A skidsteer is a great investment! They are so versatile, manuverable, and powerful. Id say my skidsteer and v plow are the best investments ive made for my snow plowing and removal operations.


----------



## wewille

02powerstroke;733855 said:


>


Are your windows tinted? And is your blade homemade for the bobcat?


----------



## cretebaby

Heres mine


----------



## Bruce'sEx

Here's our's s175 main machine, 742 yard/backup machine.


----------



## theonlybull

not quite what everyone thinks of.... our homebuilt ( in our machine shop) skid steer.








]










http://i460.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid460.photobucket.com/albums/qq325/theonlybull/plowing/jan242009002.flv


----------



## nhpatriot

Bruce, how do you like that large capacity bucket for your 175 rig? Do you use it for plowing, or just stacking/moving snow? Also, how big is it?


----------



## krunchkat99

Couple of pics in my driveway. 12 inches coming tonight, had to make some room.


----------



## Supper Grassy

SWEET skid steer pictures


----------



## OakhillsSnowdiv

nhpatriot;734524 said:


> Nice New Holland Oakhills! Those Kage plows are sweet. Check out Snow Wolf's version of the same idea, I think it's cheaper. I haven't been able to find a website for them, but they sell them through my local New Holland dealer, and some sites online. If you search Plowsite, you will find some stuff on it too.


 thanks for the comments yeah i kno which one you are talking about they sell them at chappelltractor in milford NH not a bad setup either the snow wolf one has a web site www.wolfgroupintl.com not many good images of it and no video either but same idea as the kage


----------



## Alpha Property

i just rented a JD 320 skiddie, its gettin dropped off first thing tomaro and not goin home till april first i'll try and take a few pic's tomaro


----------



## sonicvanek

I have a 88" snow bucket on my S185 and it seems to handle it fine for snow and mulch. Look under the thread "New Skidloader" if you want to see pictures of it.


----------



## Bruce'sEx

nhpatriot;734771 said:


> Bruce, how do you like that large capacity bucket for your 175 rig? Do you use it for plowing, or just stacking/moving snow? Also, how big is it?


It was used for plowing back when we had the route for the bobcat, but we elimated that route mostly. It's fine for plowing small lots / short runs, cause the fact it over spills is not a big deal. Long runs it was annoying the spill over. Also have to change how you plow with it. small runs to set up a pile, then run into the pile for a full bucket and keep pushing kind of deal. 
Now the bobcat and bucket are just used for snow removal, relocates. Nice for loading tri-axles I average about 8 mins to load one, when I get some good full buckets.

It's a bobcat 66 inch light material bucket.


----------



## mklawnman

Here's my 250 Series II, dont have a winter picture yet. But I have a 8' plow on it right now.


----------



## nhpatriot

I'll post another one to keep the thread alive....


----------



## hlntoiz

Skid steers are good for 2 things. One being plowing snow the other being replacing driveways. Everything else they just make a mess JMO


----------



## 02powerstroke

hlntoiz;737780 said:


> Skid steers are good for 2 things. One being plowing snow the other being replacing driveways. Everything else they just make a mess JMO


That can depend on whos running it.


----------



## cretebaby

02powerstroke;737784 said:


> That can depend on whos running it.


Ditto


----------



## wewille

hlntoiz;737780 said:


> Skid steers are good for 2 things. One being plowing snow the other being replacing driveways. Everything else they just make a mess JMO


Skidsteer has been one of the best investments ive ever made, pallet forks, snow equipment, farm work, im not a landscaper but i know they are used extensively in landscaping. Just look at all the attachments that are available and you will change your opinion.


----------



## cretebaby

Loading a little snow


----------



## Dlongerman

hlntoiz;737780 said:


> Skid steers are good for 2 things. One being plowing snow the other being replacing driveways. Everything else they just make a mess JMO


had a guy during the summer taught him monday he worked the day on pavement moving junk... the next day was a mulch install showed him what i do, and he did it the rest of the day.... this guy always amazed me during the summer... it's a shame that he's going to college.....


----------



## Bruce'sEx

hlntoiz;737780 said:


> Skid steers are good for 2 things. One being plowing snow the other being replacing driveways. Everything else they just make a mess JMO


Considering we make a living off a skid-steer and compact excavator in the summer, and we only do like 4 driveway removals a season, they are good for a little more then that. it's not as if you see a skid steer on almost every construction side around, now is it.


----------



## hlntoiz

For the cost and what you get. Just don't see them worth that much. I did consider one back when I was starting my business. Decided on a L48. I can do what ever a skidsteer can do and much more. making my 50k investment much more profitable JMO and experiences.....no harm no foul.


----------



## cretebaby

hlntoiz;738675 said:


> For the cost and what you get. Just don't see them worth that much. I did consider one back when I was starting my business. Decided on a L48. I can do what ever a skidsteer can do and much more. making my 50k investment much more profitable JMO and experiences.....no harm no foul.


I dont understand how you can say you can do anything a skider can

I am quite positive i have done things with my skidder that there is no way a tractor can do

What size tractor is a L48?


----------



## MnM

it amazes me the stupid things people post here on plowsite about stuff like skidsteers and other people thinking that their 1500 is a one off factory beast thats better than all the rest. the stuff really humors me and I'm actually glad they post garbage like that. So please keep on posting people


----------



## nhpatriot

Do you care to cite who within this thread is making an example of their stupidity so that they might be properly offended, or is your asinine offensive simply directed to all of us so that we might feel collectively chastised? It smacks of superiority coming from someone who lists backpack blowers in their avatar......and you dragged your opinion over from another thread. Your self righteousness with DrivewayDoctor clearly is still stuck in your craw. Your last two posts have been telling other people how stupid they are. If you have nothing of positive substance to add to a thread, let it be.


----------



## xbl003x

some snow removal from last storm.


----------



## homerpete

HERES AN L48

http://www.kubota.com/f/products/l48.cfm


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD

xbl003x;739092 said:


> some snow removal from last storm.
> 
> View attachment 52307


Looks likes a wet sloppy mess.


----------



## riverwalkland

I'm sorry but comparing an L48 to a skid steer makes no sense what so ever. What skid steer are you comparing it to? I'd rather sit in a heated cab all winter over sitting outdoors in an L48. An l48 can lift twice as much as a bobcat S120, but half as much as a John Deer CT332 skid. It can't turn in zero radius, which makes clearing a small parking lot twice as fast. A skid steer can't run a hay baler, but it can run dirt attachments that you can see right in front of you, instead of having to try to look over the hood 10 feet in front of you and hope your in the right spot, or twist your neck to see behind you at what your doing, then run off course or into something because you're not looking forward. The differences are too many to count and for some people a tractor makes more sense, and for some a skid steer. For some a front end loader would make more sense, and for some just walk behind skid steer. Apple to oranges (kubotas) if you ask me


----------



## MileHigh

my 1500 with meyer setup can do twice as much as any one of those skids!!!
















IN MARS!!

Nice Skids guys....can't wait untill I can invest in one.


----------



## EGLC

xbl003x;739092 said:


> some snow removal from last storm.


does your skid tend to slide a lot since its tracked? I ran a CAT once and it did....


----------



## Greg Aquila

Here's a pic of my new holland ls180, sorry no winter pics i'll get some next storm.


----------



## ultimate plow

new holland would be my first choice for a skid steer. Nice machines


----------



## riverwalkland

EGLC;739211 said:


> does your skid tend to slide a lot since its tracked? I ran a CAT once and it did....


Funny you say that because I've always found the wheeled ones slide more ..


----------



## OakhillsSnowdiv

they all slide in a snow storm unless you got chains and then you end up ruining pavement


----------



## xbl003x

RBRONKEMA GHTFD;739108 said:


> Looks likes a wet sloppy mess.


that it was, my pants were soaked from the ankles to the waist. Bought rain gear for this next storm...


----------



## Gix1k4

One of my neighbours has a C175, i've often wondered how well a track skidder would work for plowing.


----------



## wewille

OakhillsSnowdiv;739404 said:


> they all slide in a snow storm unless you got chains and then you end up ruining pavement


Get truck tires, and small studs. Works great! Much better tire wear. I dont have them on my skidsteer, but a guy in my town runs 5 case skidloaders, and says the truck tires were the best setup hes ever used. He did use chains but they ruin the pavement, and only last about a year.


----------



## hlntoiz

riverwalkland;739121 said:


> I'm sorry but comparing an L48 to a skid steer makes no sense what so ever. What skid steer are you comparing it to? I'd rather sit in a heated cab all winter over sitting outdoors in an L48. An l48 can lift twice as much as a bobcat S120, but half as much as a John Deer CT332 skid. It can't turn in zero radius, which makes clearing a small parking lot twice as fast. A skid steer can't run a hay baler, but it can run dirt attachments that you can see right in front of you, instead of having to try to look over the hood 10 feet in front of you and hope your in the right spot, or twist your neck to see behind you at what your doing, then run off course or into something because you're not looking forward. The differences are too many to count and for some people a tractor makes more sense, and for some a skid steer. For some a front end loader would make more sense, and for some just walk behind skid steer. Apple to oranges (kubotas) if you ask me


It makes plenty of sense. I am comparing them based on a $50k investment. That is where this all started. Read back and know where I am coming from first. I lift 3500-4k all the time. Just got to know how to do it. How big of a skidsteer can lift 4000lbs? A $50,000 dollar one, not any smaller. If you are compairing attachements the L48 already comes with a back hoe for the $50k for DIGGING. As I said previously, skidsteers are not ment to dig. with out an attachement. If you are referring to turning my head for harley raking Tractors are a much better machine for this. If you are stupid enough to drive into something that is the operaters fault. I never did it in 5 years. Got a better chance of running over something harley raking backwords in a skidsteer.

If you read my previous posts I said all they are good for is Snow plowing and driveway removal. so I pretty much admitted they are better for pushing snow. Although I am sure if I put a cab and heat on mine I will do just fine.

Please if you are going to try and argue know what you are arguing about. My posts started with I dont' think they are worth a $50k investment for what you get.



> I dont understand how you can say you can do anything a skider can
> 
> I am quite positive i have done things with my skidder that there is no way a tractor can do
> 
> What size tractor is a L48?


Due tell!


----------



## riverwalkland

First of all I do know what I am talking about. I have run L48, L39, B21 and BX23 every size of kubota TLB. Thought I have not run the new M59. I have also run skids from a small pt-30 to a 100hp machine. Your L48 is not RATED to lift 4000lbs, I am going on what they are rated by. What it is safe to lift, and what the machine is designed for. There are skid steers that will lift 8000lbs, but that's not what they are rated for. A TLB if you ask me is not the best investment because all you get is the worst of both worlds. I could run circles around you with a 25K slightly used mini ex and 25K skid steer all day. You brag about digging but an l48 can only swing the arm 180degrees, not 360, you have to get up, turn the seat around, lift the stabalizers, lift the bucket, take off the parking brake, drive around until your repositioned, all a mini ex has to do is ... drive a few feet, plus it can zero turn.

Like I said if you read my post, is says that each machine has its own purpose. TLB's are for people who don't have the money or use for dedicated machines like excavators and loaders. From what you said about Harley raking in a skid steer clearly you have never used one to Harley rake. They are much easier and you don't have to rake backwards.. but YOU CAN go both ways which you can not with a tractor. If you think skid steers only have 2 uses your crazy. How many times have you seen someone cleaning a parking lot with a pick up broom on a tractor? What's the hydraulic power to run powered attachments on an L48? Not what it is on the 50K skid steers. Can you run a carbide forestry mulcher on your tractor? No, it's because it's not what they are designed for. Personally for 50K I'd rather buy a new boat. Each to his own, but skid steers definitely are useful for a lot more than 2 things. You can't put bedding in stalls in a narrow barn with an l48, you can't run a cold planer with an l48, and you don't see many l48's running pick up brooms. How high can you lift the attachments on your tractor? 24 inches? Try 10 feet in a skid steer. I'd like to see an l48 execute this turn on a golf course lol! http://www.asvi.com/media/turfedition.asf

Also you're acting like your backhoe isn't an attachment, it is. You can attach a backhoe to a skid steer it's no different. Your backhoe just comes as a package deal. If you want to technically speak about a better investment, a 43K$ john deere with a 7K$ woods ground breaker backhoe would out dig and perform your l48. You mentioned putting a cab on the L48, what that going to cost? Thousands and thousands. All you do on a skid steer is put on a door and a foot well heater, and your done. Running a tractor with a cab the thing is a thousand feet tall and basically becomes a huge PITA to drive around in the woods because your always worried about smashing the huge glass panels that are everywhere, and mirrors everything else that's sticking out.

I'm not trying to criticize your investment, I like the l48 and use the kubota TLB all the time. I only use it on very quick jobs, if I have any digging to do at all, I use a mini-ex, digging with TLBackhoes drives me crazy. but it's stupid to bark at someone saying skid steers are useless and telling them they don't know what they are talking about, when you don't even use skid steers on a regular basis.

I'll stick with skid's for loaders, tractors for farm work, and mini-ex's for digging. But that's just me. 
(p.s. not its not mine, but it's my dream machine)


----------



## riverwalkland

Back on topic..

Found a pic from this summer on a forest clearing project we were doing. Before the safety people come and complain about not having chaps and safety glasses and a helmet and ear protection, this was just a silly pose picture. We were just pulling the felled trees out of the woods, cutting was done earlier in the day, and it was about 90 degrees out so I wasn't gonna leave all that crap on all day.

Second pic was using a lil pt-30 to grade some topsoil out after pulling rocks from a pasture that's becoming a lawn now.


----------



## cretebaby

hlntoiz;740164 said:


> It makes plenty of sense. I am comparing them based on a $50k investment. That is where this all started. Read back and know where I am coming from first. I lift 3500-4k all the time.
> 
> I set 3600# concrete blocks with mine
> 
> Just got to know how to do it.
> 
> Same here
> 
> How big of a skidsteer can lift 4000lbs? A $50,000 dollar one, not any smaller.
> 
> Mine isnt that big and it only cost $25k
> 
> If you are compairing attachements the L48 already comes with a back hoe for the $50k for DIGGING. As I said previously, skidsteers are not ment to dig. with out an attachement.
> 
> So you are saying I didnt dig my basement with mine
> 
> If you are referring to turning my head for harley raking Tractors are a much better machine for this.
> 
> How do you run a harley with the backhoe on
> 
> If you are stupid enough to drive into something that is the operaters fault. I never did it in 5 years. Got a better chance of running over something harley raking backwords in a skidsteer.
> 
> If you read my previous posts I said all they are good for is Snow plowing and driveway removal. so I pretty much admitted they are better for pushing snow. Although I am sure if I put a cab and heat on mine I will do just fine.
> 
> Please if you are going to try and argue know what you are arguing about. My posts started with I dont' think they are worth a $50k investment for what you get.
> 
> This is what you started with
> 
> 
> 
> hlntoiz;737780 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Skid steers are good for 2 things. One being plowing snow the other being replacing driveways. Everything else they just make a mess JMO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cretebaby;738685 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont understand how you can say you can do anything a skider can
> 
> I am quite positive i have done things with my skidder that there is no way a tractor can do
> 
> What size tractor is a L48?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Due tell!
Click to expand...

Hmmmm

Strip topsoil
Dig a basement
Pull concrete trucks out of the mud
Pretty much anything in soft conditions
Dairy farm work
Etc Etc

I am sure your TLB works for your circumstances but to say that it can do anything a skidder can and then some doesnt make sense IMHO


----------



## cretebaby

I know those PT-30 are awesome little machines but I always think of toys when I see then LOL


----------



## hlntoiz

riverwalkland;740225 said:


> First of all I do know what I am talking about. I have run L48, L39, B21 and BX23 every size of kubota TLB. Thought I have not run the new M59. I have also run skids from a small pt-30 to a 100hp machine. Your L48 is not RATED to lift 4000lbs, I am going on what they are rated by. What it is safe to lift, and what the machine is designed for. You never use your machine beyond it's "rated" capabilities? I unload 3500-4k pallets off my trucks all the time. So don't tell me it won't. There are skid steers that will lift 8000lbs, but that's not what they are rated for. Please post a pic of one, rated or not.
> 
> A TLB if you ask me is not the best investment because all you get is the worst of both worlds. I could run circles around you with a 25K slightly used mini ex and 25K skid steer all day. You brag about digging but an l48 can only swing the arm 180degrees, not 360, you have to get up, turn the seat around, lift the stabalizers, lift the bucket, take off the parking brake, drive around until your repositioned, all a mini ex has to do is ... drive a few feet, plus it can zero turn. How many times do I have to say IF YOU ARE GOING TO INVEST $50k IN ONE MACHINE, A SKID STEER ISNT WORTH THE MONEY. You are missing the arguement totally!Like I said if you read my post, is says that each machine has its own purpose. Totally agree.
> TLB's are for people who don't have the money or use for dedicated machines like excavators and loaders. Must be nice to have money. When starting a business you have to make smart decisons on where your money goes. I thought having the versitility of all those options in one machine just made more sense for $50k
> 
> From what you said about Harley raking in a skid steer clearly you have never used one to Harley rake. They are much easier and you don't have to rake backwards.. but YOU CAN go both ways which you can not with a tractor. I have used a skid many time for this application. Get much better results pulling the material then pushing it. And I don't have to fix any tire tracks.takes to much time If you think skid steers only have 2 uses your crazy. How many times have you seen someone cleaning a parking lot with a pick up broom on a tractor? Never Had to one, I use Magic Salt Waste of money for an attachement.IMO What's the hydraulic power to run powered attachments on an L48? Not what it is on the 50K skid steers. Can you run a carbide forestry mulcher on your tractor? How much does that attachement cost? so 50k for a skid big enough to handle the machine and then another 10k for the attachemnt is what you are saying?
> 
> No, it's because it's not what they are designed for. Personally for 50K I'd rather buy a new boat. Each to his own, but skid steers definitely are useful for a lot more than 2 things. You can't put bedding in stalls in a narrow barn with an l48, Sorry I don't deal with crap you can't run a cold planer with an l48, and you don't see many l48's running pick up brooms. How high can you lift the attachments on your tractor? 24 inches? I load my 6500 no problem Try 10 feet in a skid steer. And you flip right over I'd like to see an l48 execute this turn on a golf course lol! without tearing up the grass?
> 
> Also you're acting like your backhoe isn't an attachment, it is. You can attach a backhoe to a skid steer it's no different. Your backhoe just comes as a package deal. If you want to technically speak about a better investment, a 43K$ john deere with a 7K$ woods ground breaker backhoe would out dig and perform your l48. NO WAY must be fun removing and reinstalling the backhoe everytime you need to move that pile of dirt you just dug, a lot of down time (which equals money) IMO You mentioned putting a cab on the L48, what that going to cost? Thousands and thousands. About $1500.Again Not talking about moving snow All you do on a skid steer is put on a door and a foot well heater, and your done. Running a tractor with a cab the thing is a thousand feet tall It is a foot taller than any large skidsteer, maybe! and basically becomes a huge PITA to drive around in the woods because your always worried about smashing the huge glass panels that are everywhere, and mirrors everything else that's sticking out. isnt' that what logging skidder are for? and you never get stuck?
> 
> I'm not trying to criticize your investment, I like the l48 and use the kubota TLB all the time. I only use it on very quick jobs, if I have any digging to do at all, I use a mini-ex, digging with TLBackhoes drives me crazy. but it's stupid to bark at someone saying skid steers are useless and telling them they don't know what they are talking about, when you don't even use skid steers on a regular basis.
> 
> I'll stick with skid's for loaders, tractors for farm work, and mini-ex's for digging. But that's just me.
> (p.s. not its not mine, but it's my dream machine)


Must me nice to have money for so many peices of equip. Not everyone does. I came from "0" dollars.

PS. My L48 was purchased Brand new with the quick attach front copler, for attachements, hydro to run those attachments, quick attach bucket on the backhow 18" digging and 30" grading, Hydros to run a T6 Harley Rake and the Harley Rake for under $46k. Sounds like a lot less overhead to me, and a lot more versitile

Thanks for making all my points for me. 

PS I own a mini excavator also!


----------



## hlntoiz

cretebaby;740266 said:


> Originally Posted by hlntoiz
> It makes plenty of sense. I am comparing them based on a $50k investment. That is where this all started. Read back and know where I am coming from first. I lift 3500-4k all the time.
> 
> I set 3600# concrete blocks with mine Not a problem. I build and rebuild my salt bin all the time
> 
> Just got to know how to do it.
> 
> Same here
> 
> How big of a skidsteer can lift 4000lbs? A $50,000 dollar one, not any smaller.
> 
> Mine isnt that big and it only cost $25k Fromt the beginning I said a NEW machine
> 
> If you are compairing attachements the L48 already comes with a back hoe for the $50k for DIGGING. As I said previously, skidsteers are not ment to dig. with out an attachement.
> 
> So you are saying I didnt dig my basement with mine Never said you couldn't, just insn't ment to
> 
> If you are referring to turning my head for harley raking Tractors are a much better machine for this.
> 
> How do you run a harley with the backhoe on Not even going to respond to that
> 
> If you are stupid enough to drive into something that is the operaters fault. I never did it in 5 years. Got a better chance of running over something harley raking backwords in a skidsteer.
> 
> If you read my previous posts I said all they are good for is Snow plowing and driveway removal. so I pretty much admitted they are better for pushing snow. Although I am sure if I put a cab and heat on mine I will do just fine.
> 
> Please if you are going to try and argue know what you are arguing about. My posts started with I dont' think they are worth a $50k investment for what you get.
> 
> This is what you started with
> 
> Hmmmm
> 
> Strip topsoil
> Dig a basement
> Pull concrete trucks out of the mud
> Pretty much anything in soft conditions
> Dairy farm work
> Etc Etc
> 
> I am sure your TLB works for your circumstances but to say that it can do anything a skidder can and then some doesnt make sense IMHO


Everyone seems to be missing my point.

For $50k I would rather have a much more versitile machine that can do what ever I need it to do any time. To me that is how you make money! I never said skidsteers are not a good machine. As said by others every machine as its function. I just rather have a machine that does a lot more and is way more versitile for the same dollar spent.


----------



## cretebaby

hlntoiz;737780 said:


> Skid steers are good for 2 things. One being plowing snow the other being replacing driveways. Everything else they just make a mess JMO


Do you keep forgetting that this is what you said?

Price wise you are comparing the most expensive CTL to a small TLB

You can still buy a NEW mid frame size SS orops for $25k


----------



## riverwalkland

1) when i said 43K john deere w/7k woods backhoe, I meant a tractor, it would be a better tractor.

2) when i said 24 inches, i was talking about the attachments on the rear or the tractor, if your talking about attachments on the front, well then how many hydraulic HP do you have up there? 20? a JD 332 has 61 hydraulic HP, that's almost twice the PTO Hp of an l48. 

3) i thought the video i watched on you tube was of an 8,200 lbs weight, i just double checked its a 6,200 lb weight being loaded on and off a truck with a skid steer. Either way it's just as much as you can lift

4) I don't have all the money in the world, and I started by driving around with a push lawn mower in the trunk of my car so I think I know what zero dollars means. I posted a slightly used mini-ex and new skid steer would cost 50K and do 100 times more. 

5) yes without tearing up the grass, leaving ruts, or anything of the kind.. keep in mind that is extremely short turf grass. 

6) people use pick up brooms to pick up trash and gravel not just salt from plowing.. 

7) the cab option from kubota is not 1500$ not even close. some crappy aftermarket cloth cab or something maybe, but not the nice grand cabs. 

8) 11 ft turning radius (W/brake) vs Zero

9) it takes 9,200 lbs to tip a JD CT332, lifting an attachment won't flip you over



You keep saying i'm missing the argument, I'm not. Investing 50k is the debate, if its going to be in one machine or 10 doesn't matter if its about getting the most out of 50k. I still say someone who doesn't farm is better off with a skid steer, or a skid steer and a mini-ex. The other main thing i was trying to prove is that they do more than 2 things, they will do just as much as a TLB will.e


----------



## snowplowking10

Nhpatriot why do you have soo many wm dumpsters and trash cans?


----------



## Bananas

snowplowking10;740417 said:


> Nhpatriot why do you have soo many wm dumpsters and trash cans?


i believe he said he keeps his equipment in a waste management garage since he plows their yard.


----------



## blowerman

I thought we were posting pics of our skiddys? Not comparing skids to tractors.


----------



## blowerman

The 873G with blower cutting the lot curb to curb plus 2 ft....


----------



## blowerman

This is just so I don't join the Skidloader/ Tractor fight.. 
Why not run both?


----------



## farmerkev

blowerman;740460 said:


> This is just so I don't join the Skidloader/ Tractor fight..
> Why not run both?


Funny!

I want to see pics, not stupid arguments, I get that all day at school.


----------



## TKLAWN

BLOWERMAN is the 873 hi flow how far does it throw snow?


----------



## blowerman

It's not high flow. Ordered the machine originally as a high flow and the tech from erskine called to discuss my needs and said "save the money, a standard flow will work just fine." So three standard flow skidloader with blower set ups and I can't complain. High flow skiddys and blowers cost quite a bit more. I'm fine with the cost savings.


----------



## Craaaig

thank you for ending that


----------



## hlntoiz

cretebaby;740337 said:


> Originally Posted by hlntoiz
> Skid steers are good for 2 things. One being plowing snow the other being replacing driveways. Everything else they just make a mess JMO
> 
> Do you keep forgetting that this is what you said?
> 
> Price wise you are comparing the most expensive CTL to a small TLB
> 
> You can still buy a NEW mid frame size SS orops for $25k


I know exactly what I said. See those those 3 letters at the end of my comment JMO "Just My Opinion". Everyone else turned it in to the skidsteer is the greatest invention ever. a few comments later I said "if I am going to spend 50k on a peice of equipment I rather have a L48" and yes I am compairing the most expensive CTL to a TLB because they are in the SAME PRICE RANGE NEW!

Not worth anymore of my time. 



> This is just so I don't join the Skidloader/ Tractor fight..
> Why not run both?


Blowerman, Those tractors are great. Seen on with a reversable blower....major productive for snow clearing.


----------



## flatlander42

threads like this will keep a large amount of people from posting (not picking sides) just sayin...


----------



## JD Dave

hlntoiz;740556 said:


> I know exactly what I said. See those those 3 letters at the end of my comment JMO "Just My Opinion". Everyone else turned it in to the skidsteer is the greatest invention ever..


The thread is called the skid steer gallery, so adding comments about your tractor doesn't stay on topic. I'm not a fan of skids but I have to own them because a tractor won't plow the spots a skid will and yes my skid stays parked all year long unless it's snowing.


----------



## riverwalkland

haha I didn't just argue, I also posted pictures too... here's another .. an S185 w/snow bucket from last year


----------



## blowerman

Not a big fan of running skidloaders either, JD.
One of the S185, ah no piles


----------



## riverwalkland

blowerman;740914 said:


> Not a big fan of running skidloaders either, JD.
> One of the S185, ah no piles


if you don't like running yours, try running one without cab and heat in a blizzard .. now that sucks!


----------



## Dlongerman

JD Dave;740897 said:


> The thread is called the skid steer gallery, so adding comments about your tractor doesn't stay on topic. I'm not a fan of skids but I have to own them because a tractor won't plow the spots a skid will and yes my skid stays parked all year long unless it's snowing.


nice machines how do u like the Gehl? T-Bar controls?

i'll try and get some pics of my skid up on here over the weekend


----------



## blowerman

I think that gehl is one on JD's subs?


----------



## nhpatriot

I own a Kubota L4330 with a Woods backhoe with thumb....I spend most of the day on it climbing from front seat to back seat and being frustrated with the reach. Digging: one way is efficient and that is an excavator. My larger Case 580 Super E got used ONCE this year. My excavator was in use all 12 months.


----------



## MnM

im trying to respong to yout PM cretebaby but you cant recive messages. So if you want a answer start excepting PMs from me.


----------



## heather lawn spray

blowerman;740933 said:


> I think that gehl is one on JD's subs?


Is that the SB 250 on the Bobcat?


----------



## JD Dave

blowerman;740933 said:


> I think that gehl is one on JD's subs?


It's not mine, you are right. Just had problems with the drives and it cost more then 4k to fix and it only has 350 hrs on it.:realmad:


----------



## nhpatriot

JD Dave, wouldn't any manufacturer honor a warranty on a piece of equipment with only 350 hours on it? My New Holland dealer does, and I would assume others would as well.


----------



## 02powerstroke




----------



## JD Dave

nhpatriot;741005 said:


> JD Dave, wouldn't any manufacturer honor a warranty on a piece of equipment with only 350 hours on it? My New Holland dealer does, and I would assume others would as well.


It's 3 years old and they wouldn't do anything. The parts also took almost 2 weeks to come in from Gelh, which was a complete joke. I can honestly say I would never buy a Gehl and my sub would not ever again.


----------



## Dlongerman

02powerstroke;741036 said:


>


that 3rd pic is SWEET!!!


----------



## 02powerstroke

Thanks, heres one from the same day.


----------



## flatlander42

what are you doing?
stirring a pile of yard waste on a cold day?


----------



## Bruce'sEx

looks more like burning brush,


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD

Bruce'sEx;741232 said:


> looks more like burning brush,


Yeah thats what it looks like.


----------



## willofalltrades

I used to run this Bobcat 873 for a friend...


----------



## gmcsierra1500

*my 773*

my 773... needs a cab heat and a pusher but its a start


----------



## nickv13412

Nice machines guys!

This one isn't mine, it's my friends who i plow for. I usually run it for an hour or two each storm and love it


----------



## mdb landscaping

A few shots of some of our skidsteers.....


----------



## mdb landscaping

next one.....


----------



## mdb landscaping

last one....


----------



## wayside

Nice pic's everyone.


----------



## jgoetter1

hlntoiz;737780 said:


> Skid steers are good for 2 things. One being plowing snow the other being replacing driveways. Everything else they just make a mess JMO


You're crazy. I could list about 50 different functions.


----------



## riverwalkland

a pusher, a snow bucket, and an angle plow... nice! you've got some $$ invested in those attachments

nick-v is that 257B having the problems that they are so well known for or is it running well


----------



## cretebaby

mdb landscaping;741331 said:


> last one....


Is that the same machine or 2 or 3 different ones


----------



## nickv13412

riverwalkland;741801 said:


> a pusher, a snow bucket, and an angle plow... nice! you've got some $$ invested in those attachments
> 
> nick-v is that 257B having the problems that they are so well known for or is it running well


Its and 06 i believe and hasnt had any problems. Runs great.


----------



## blowerman

Posted this before, but thought I'd add it to the skiddy page.
My LS170


----------



## mdb landscaping

cretebaby;741806 said:


> Is that the same machine or 2 or 3 different ones


That's two different machines in those pictures. We are running 6 total this winter, and a sub we have has 4 more.


----------



## carl b

I don't own a skid so or i would post a pic . can we say no more just pics from here on out .


----------



## riverwalkland

lol @ that ls170 being picked up. Which EC is that (160?) I can't read... it's a beast!


----------



## blowerman

We're picking it out of the hole.. 2006 EC 160Blc. Works great, just isn't much work around. Sitting since November.


----------



## LawnProLandscapes

awesome skid and tractor pics guys i love looking at these threads.


----------



## nhpatriot

02powerstroke;741085 said:


> Thanks, heres one from the same day.


Looks like a terrible engine fire!


----------



## 2500hdFisher

MDB- workin for EA Quinn at the capitol guy came in to get parts the other day (at lomac) and told me you guys had gotten that


----------



## riverwalkland

blowerman;742235 said:


> We're picking it out of the hole.. 2006 EC 160Blc. Works great, just isn't much work around. Sitting since November.


if you're not using it... i'll take it off your hands lol :waving:


----------



## DGODGR

Blowerman, thats a cool picture of your 160 hoisting your skid. It looks like you are using chains for the hoisting. You probably already know this but I will say it anyway. BE CAREFUL with those chains. If you are doing this with any regularity I would strongly recommend using the apropriate cables to lift heavy loads like that. Sooner or later the odds will catch up to you. Sorry to here about oyur 160 being parked so long. I guess I should feel lucky. My 315 has only been sitting for a week and a half but it seems like an eternity already.


----------



## DGODGR

Here are a couple of pics of my A300. No action, we havn't had any accumulation since December.


----------



## JGraham

Heres mine. I've added a strobe on the roof, 1/4" plexi side windows, a full vinyl front windshield and an automotive heater. U can operate this puppy at -10C in a t-shirt.


----------



## JGraham

hlntoiz;737780 said:


> Skid steers are good for 2 things. One being plowing snow the other being replacing driveways. Everything else they just make a mess JMO


Mine works pretty good as a log loader and forkilft for my bandmill!!


----------



## JGraham

Here's another, this isn't the biggest one I've lifted either.


----------



## SNOWPIMP

*only pieces I can find pics of right now*

























I was thinking of doing sidewalks with this I wonder how crazy it would look with me sitting in the truck 100 yards away with the remote in hand while the grinder clears walks with the push blade! LOL
[/ATTACH]


----------



## heather lawn spray

JGraham;744966 said:


> Heres mine. I've added a strobe on the roof, 1/4" plexi side windows, a full vinyl front windshield and an automotive heater. U can operate this puppy at -10C in a t-shirt.


I thought it was illegal for Vancouver to go to minus 10


----------



## xtreem3d

looks like new paint and decals on the 180...i just did a 565, it's alot of work


----------



## riverwalkland

Those OX's are beasts. Throw a bigger snow blade on there and it would be funny to see it working on snow


----------



## SNOWPIMP

xtreem3d;745098 said:


> looks like new paint and decals on the 180...i just did a 565, it's alot of work


Yes it is/was that one has a new owner now. I put it on Ebay and it lasted about 6 hrs. It wasn't that bad doing it in the summer I just pressure washed it for about 10 hrs one day and spray/stickered it the next. I now have a Gehl CTL80 and a takeuchi tl150. I'm scared to paint them because I know selling them is next and they are WAY too cool! LOL
Here's some more useless junk when it snows!


----------



## flairlandscape

A pic of my L125 that I just traded for the Bobcat 463 below.. should be here Tuesday


----------



## Bruce'sEx

Just cause I know someone else will ask if I don't why did you switch from L125 to the Bobcat 463 (which appears to have a dent in the cab roof)


----------



## flairlandscape

Two reasons, main one being the Bobcat has auxillary hydraulics, and more gpm even if I did add the aux. hyds to the New Holland, and the bobcat has 22.5hp vs the NH with 16.5.


----------



## flairlandscape

I hope you dont have much negative to say about the 463s!:crying:


----------



## SNOWPIMP

WOW those are both tiny machines both the ones I am using are over 100 hp and weigh about 11,000. I couldn't imagine being happy with a smaller one. I just bought a ls160 today and my only plan for it is to sell it LOL. I guess they have there place such as tight areas and whatnot. Just not for me. On the plus side you could prolly put them in the back of a dually with some ramps to transport. That would be slick!


----------



## heather lawn spray

SNOWPIMP;745443 said:


> WOW those are both tiny machines both the ones I am using are over 100 hp and weigh about 11,000. I couldn't imagine being happy with a smaller one. I just bought a ls160 today and my only plan for it is to sell it LOL. I guess they have there place such as tight areas and whatnot. Just not for me. On the plus side you could prolly put them in the back of a dually with some ramps to transport. That would be slick!


I got news for you. We don't need not [email protected]#$%^& dually (pick-up truck with training wheels) Since '94 we've hauled it on a K2500.


----------



## SNOWPIMP

heather lawn spray;745506 said:


> I got news for you. We don't need not [email protected]#$%^& dually (pick-up truck with training wheels) Since '94 we've hauled it on a K2500.


In the bed ? Neat got any pics of that? As you can see from my red service truck I tend to haul it any way I can get it to fit! LOL I am heading to Orlanda in the next few weeks with my friends F-850 funmover (motorhome) and on the way back I will be trying to fit 3 motorcycles and a LS160 in the back. I hope I don't F%ck up the liftgate on his $150,000 toy hauler. He might not be happy about that! LOL


----------



## heather lawn spray

SNOWPIMP;745511 said:


> In the bed ? Neat got any pics of that? As you can see from my red service truck I tend to haul it any way I can get it to fit! LOL I am heading to Orlanda in the next few weeks with my friends F-850 funmover (motorhome) and on the way back I will be trying to fit 3 motorcycles and a LS160 in the back. I hope I don't F%ck up the liftgate on his $150,000 toy hauler. He might not be happy about that! LOL


does the LS160 travel in or out back?


----------



## SNOWPIMP

In the back cargo area it usually has 4 4-wheelers in it! has a 8' liftgate that we put the 4 quads on to load them all at once


----------



## Skid Mark

nice! bobcats are good for plowing.


----------



## JaimeG




----------



## OakhillsSnowdiv

hey jaimeG how much did you pay for that plow its nice i like it, it looks like its an angle one am i correct? or am i just imaging ?


----------



## docsgmc

nice deere 325....i think that's the perfect set up.....


----------



## JaimeG

docsgmc;746701 said:


> nice deere 325....i think that's the perfect set up.....


Thanks!


OakhillsSnowdiv;746699 said:


> hey jaimeG how much did you pay for that plow its nice i like it, it looks like its an angle one am i correct? or am i just imaging ?


I paid $2,700 for the plow, it is an 84 inch Virning Angle Blade, the side plates were like 6 or 7 hundred I think.


----------



## nhpatriot

Jaime, very nice set up. It seems like you have some issues with the sides bending though? One of my guys bent one side of my 9' pusher by running into a low, very un-yielding object. Is the warp I see from something like that, or just general pushing?


----------



## Bruce'sEx

flairlandscape;745436 said:


> I hope you dont have much negative to say about the 463s!:crying:


Of course not, we have a couple years newer 463 then that one in the picture (I could be wrong can't remember if they used yellow or red decal lines first,, ours is red), and I love it. Nothing stops it. It's amazing what it can push and drive though in the summer mud. And the tires just keep going, No massive weight on the most of the time. got to love the 22 hp setup from what was 15 in bobcat once too. Ours was the first year factory heater was install in the cab, we waited for that before buying one. Man is it nice a enclosed and heated cab in the fall, or winter to do our personal sidewalk.


----------



## JaimeG

nhpatriot;746844 said:


> Jaime, very nice set up. It seems like you have some issues with the sides bending though? One of my guys bent one side of my 9' pusher by running into a low, very un-yielding object. Is the warp I see from something like that, or just general pushing?


The side plate corner went into the slot on one of these manhole covers and bent up.


----------



## nhpatriot

Yeah, manholes are a bugger. I have ripped plenty of covers off of the smaller ones, gas stations especially, and almost eaten my steering wheel many times, even with a trip edge. At least in the skid steer I am belted in, something I never do in my truck.


----------



## SNOWPIMP

My TL150 it looks ruff but thr heat and a door are a bonus over my gehl


----------



## farmtruckerboy

farmerkev;740467 said:


> Funny!
> 
> I want to see pics, not stupid arguments, I get that all day at school.


I agree with you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## JaimeG

This is my uncle's new(er) New Holland L180 with a Snow Wolf 8 foot angle blade and side plates.


----------



## sp6x6

s185 with blower


----------



## JaimeG

Here's a short video.


----------



## mklawnman

Ill add to the collection of skid steers. 2003 Deere 250 Series II. Poor quality of picture cause its from my cell phone.


----------



## JaimeG

*Here are some more short videos.*


----------



## MNBobcat

mdb landscaping;741329 said:


> A few shots of some of our skidsteers.....


Can I ask what brand of plow that it is that you're using in this photo?

Are the chain lifts less likely to damage blacktop? I have a 1200 foot long blacktop driveway that is about 8 feet wide. Trying to decide what blade I should get for my 763.

Thanks,

Dave


----------



## IA snoman

riverwalkland;741801 said:


> a pusher, a snow bucket, and an angle plow... nice! you've got some $$ invested in those attachments
> 
> nick-v is that 257B having the problems that they are so well known for or is it running well


What problems are they known for?


----------



## riverwalkland

JaimeG;758969 said:


> Here's a short video.


pushing snow into the street  they don't like that around here

the cat was having problems with the engines blowing if I remember correctly, but I cant remember if it was before they went from 247/257 to 247B/257B or from 247B/257B to 247B2/257B2. I thought there were track issues too


----------



## snocrete

just wanted to say hello, and this is the first thread I read all the way threw on.... great pics everybody!! Gotta enjoy checking out equipment.........dont have the 185 anymore (replaced w/t190)...so i'll get some updated ones and post em.......................


----------



## cretebaby

Welcome snocrete


----------



## Craaaig

snocrete, how do you like those tires and does that pusher pivot on the quick attach plate?


----------



## riverwalkland

cool tires, do they make a big difference?


----------



## jomama45

Snocrete, that looks like a great, functional setup. We've been looking at the Bobcat pusher for a while, especially the "cushioned" mount. How do you like the pusher?


----------



## snocrete

cretebaby;763149 said:


> Welcome snocrete


thanks for the welcome to all of you........seen you over at the other site cretebaby and have wanted to ask, where at in iowa are you...i lived in cedar rapids in junior high(franklin middle school)



Craaaig;763152 said:


> snocrete, how do you like those tires and does that pusher pivot on the quick attach plate?


loved em...as i stated in my 1rst post this is a setup from the previous two winters.....sold the tires to my dad for his 185 and they now have 3 seasons on em and there is tons of life left in them...when i bought them i paid just shy of $1300 new....the pusher, i still have for my 190 (8fter) and yes it pivots at two points between the box and plate.....I also have a 10fter (bobcat pusher) that i run on a subs SS.....I think I've got a pic of the attach plate somewhere, I'll look and see and post it for you.



riverwalkland;763173 said:


> cool tires, do they make a big difference?


HUGE!!! There is no comparing reg lugs to tires like this.....and on a medium frame SS they increase the speed because they are slightly taller, but it doesent effect the way these pushers ride



jomama45;763349 said:


> Snocrete, that looks like a great, functional setup. We've been looking at the Bobcat pusher for a while, especially the "cushioned" mount. How do you like the pusher?


I am very pleased with them, my dad also has 2 of these (8fter n 10fter) and we now have 3 seasons on all 4 pushers. The ability to lock it into a rigid position allows you to scrape better than you would think, considering we have rubber edges on them.......I will say I prefer this setup for snow over my 190, but the things I do the rest of the year the 190 will do 3 x's faster and with less effort...........I had considered arctics because they seem to be a really great design, and I'm sure they are from what i have heard...but some of the reasons i went with bobcat were - $3500 as opposed to $5400(price quotes at the time), 0% fin for 12 months(gotta love free $ when you planned to pay up front anyway), more carrying capacity(bobcats were slightly taller and deeper) and the fact that i have a good relationship with my dealer and that i like to do business with them when i can.......thanks again.


----------



## snocrete

here ya go.....


----------



## jomama45

Thanks for the feedback Snocrete. We were thinking of modding an existing 10 foot pusher we have to a push plate & float/spring style of the Bobcats. I've just never heard from someone who used one for a while. Luckily, our local hardware store has one for rent & we know the owner well. Should be able to take it home for a while to get specs from it. Thanks for your input! :waving:


----------



## Snowplow71

Snocrete, since you don't have enough posts for PM's, how do you like that one ton with the wide out? Might get one with our new 1 ton. 08/09 chevy or GMC? Duramax?


----------



## MnM

nhpatriot;738956 said:


> Do you care to cite who within this thread is making an example of their stupidity so that they might be properly offended, or is your asinine offensive simply directed to all of us so that we might feel collectively chastised? It smacks of superiority coming from someone who lists backpack blowers in their avatar......and you dragged your opinion over from another thread. Your self righteousness with DrivewayDoctor clearly is still stuck in your craw. Your last two posts have been telling other people how stupid they are. If you have nothing of positive substance to add to a thread, let it be.


dude your a moron have you even read the posts before dropping that stupid line.......you act like its a big deal that I dragged my opinion from another site,less typeing. and while i got this can out. who cares what i list in my avatar. I use it for snow and it kicks [email protected]@. People like you really piss me off. You try and post sounding all proper and really you are the one who sounds asinine. .........When people post stupid things I let them know. Guess you never been on lawnsite............Time to get some thicker skin or stay out of it, unless of course I said something like nhpatriot tell your girl/wife last night was a freebee unless of coarse you are a pillow bitter...............go plow snow or something


----------



## rfed32

flairlandscape;745383 said:


> A pic of my L125 that I just traded for the Bobcat 463 below.. should be here Tuesday


hey why did you get rid of the 125 and what did you pay for it when you got it...thinking about lookin into getting one for next year...


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

IA snoman;762705 said:


> What problems are they known for?


My 247B which is the same drivetrain as a 257B has had 3 recalls. Head gasket, waterpump/thermostat upgrade, and oil pump/pickup tube and oil supply/return lines from the turbo. The only thing that has broken was the hydro pump the allen bolts were over torqued at the factory and the bolt heads sheared off. It was a repair upon failure not a recall


----------



## snocrete

Snowplow71;763395 said:


> Snocrete, since you don't have enough posts for PM's, how do you like that one ton with the wide out? Might get one with our new 1 ton. 08/09 chevy or GMC? Duramax?


it's a new 3500 chevy w/6.0 gasser and 10ft dropside dump......the wideout is impressive, it's the first expandable plow anyone in my circle of contractors that work 2gether on snow removal has had....and I couldn't imagine buying anything but expand. plows from here on out......the only down side to the wideout that I have found, was when researching the plow over the last year, I heard the wing edges(xls/wideout) were junk....so the first thing i did was order a set of u edges from jerre herre, and i have to say they were better than i expected...plus they added a few inches to the width of the plow!!!.............how many posts before pm's available??


----------



## ALC-GregH

Just make some useless posts to build your count.  Not sure how many it will take. Nice skids in here. I'd love to have a skid steer but funds say different.


----------



## cretebaby

snocrete;763879 said:


> how many posts before pm's available??


10 plus 10 days


----------



## IA snoman

Hey snocrete, could you post some pics of your new 3500. It doesn't matter if the plow is on or not. I just wanna see a closer pic besides your avatar. Looks sweet!!


----------



## snocrete

I feel I'm getting of course here with pics of my trucks so I'll throw a couple old pics of skids in to......Man I need to get some updated pics!!!


----------



## JimHow

*cheap snow bucket idea*

Hello
Here's a greedy board I made for I made for my T190. It was cheap to build (less then $100), slips on in seconds and is held on by two bolts on the side arms. I used expanded metal so I could maintain visibility of my cutting edge plus it keeps it light weight. It works great as the snow now rolls ahead of you instead of coming over the back of the bucket.It lies flat and is compact enough I can have it with me at all times during the summer in case I have to move mulch or other light material.


----------



## DGODGR

I like your idea. I have an A300 with power bobtach and have been trying to devise a way to protect the hydraulic ram (on the bobtach) from rock and debris. It gets so much traction that you can over fill the bucket with dirt. Often rocks will come over the back of the bucket and get wedged between the torque tube and the step, hitting the ram on the way down. This will mangle the step if you raise the loader arms without getting out to manualy remove the offending rock. You gave me some good ideas with your design.


----------



## JimHow

*bucket greedy board*

I know what you mean. I was thinking of building another shorter version for use in the summer to keep dirt and rocks from getting onto my tilt-tach and breaking off the center grease nipple and filling up with mud.Your right,it would also be good protection for the cylinders as well.


----------



## cretebaby

My next machine


----------



## jomama45

cretebaby;766913 said:


> My next machine


Was that at WOC or is it Photoshopped? I wonder how fast something like that would go!


----------



## cretebaby

jomama45;766933 said:


> Was that at WOC or is it Photoshopped? I wonder how fast something like that would go!


I found that pic on the web but I have seeen it machine before so it is not photochopped


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

There is a company out there that makes a bigwheel kit like that, I tried to find it and provide a link but couldn't find it.


----------



## flatlander42

How could that be better? Floatation? Higher speed?

looks wild!


----------



## cretebaby

masternate42;767506 said:


> How could that be better? Floatation? Higher speed?
> 
> looks wild!


I believe it is strictly for shows


----------



## flatlander42

sure gets attention


----------



## sp6x6

s185 w/ 8' snow bucket


----------



## snocrete

here's my new one......got about 8 hrs on it since these pics were taken..........


----------



## LawnProLandscapes

beautiful ctl man, any action pics?


----------



## Cat Man 77

snocrete;779523 said:


> here's my new one......got about 8 hrs on it since these pics were taken..........


The concrete business must be doin good. A new one ton dump truck and a new track loader.


----------



## snocrete

LawnProLandscapes;779529 said:


> beautiful ctl man, any action pics?


thank you.. no other pics yet.....I put a few hours on it today setting up and pouring some colored pool deck, which we'll finish 2moro. It'll end up being over 20 yds of concrete, which is a larger than average pool deck....then on wed, I hope to move to a tear out job that consists of removing 30 + yds of driveway/sidewalk/patio and replacing it.



Cat Man 77;779588 said:


> The concrete business must be doin good. A new one ton dump truck and a new track loader.


Not bad so far this year, thank you .....as mentioned above, the types of jobs I have on the books right now are more homeowners/individuals as opposed to new construction with a little bit of small commercial work.......The deal on the new 190 was something i couldn't pass up  and I traded my last dump in the fall. It was about time to trade on it and I needed to add another plow vehicle to my fleet.....the last dump i had was 2wd, and now that I ran that truck this winter, I wouldnt want to try and do it without 4wd...ecspecially with a wideout on the front.


----------



## Craaaig

nice 190, looks like you got all the options


----------



## pwrstroke6john

that 190 is nicer inside then my truck.


----------



## snocrete

Craaaig;779650 said:


> nice 190, looks like you got all the options


every option other than high flow....its even RC ready, I would just have to spend aother $1500 for the controller and receiver box..... I dont have any use for that, and wont be spending the $ for it, but it would be fun to try out. We do rough grades for a few contractors, and will be running one of the pushers(8fter) on it this coming winter.....So its very nice when your in the machine for 6 - 10 hrs or so, to have the sound reduction package/SJC/sus. seat/stereo/etc.......makes for happier/more productive operators


----------



## nhpatriot

*Any New Skiddies, Guys?*

Here's the new one in my fleet:


----------



## 02DURAMAX

nhpatriot;916112 said:


> Here's the new one in my fleet:


Damn thats nice!!!

did you buy it?


----------



## nhpatriot

02DURAMAX;916121 said:


> Damn thats nice!!!
> 
> did you buy it?


Thank you!

Yes, I did buy it, 3 yr. terms at 4%.


----------



## jomama45

NH, looks nice!

What kind of box is it pushing? Looks like a trip edge? Looks taller than our Protech by quite a bit as well.


----------



## nhpatriot

jomama45;916187 said:


> NH, looks nice!
> 
> What kind of box is it pushing? Looks like a trip edge? Looks taller than our Protech by quite a bit as well.


It is a Horst, and yes it has a great trip edge, I run another one on my NH 185 that is the OP on this thread. It's 9', and I believe 38" high.

Definitely moves a mountain. It's at the upper limit of what this machine likes to push if its heavy or wet, but this machine is dedicated to 2 accts. that are all level ground, not overly long pushes, and they get plowed every 2"-3"


----------



## jomama45

nhpatriot;916193 said:


> It is a Horst, and yes it has a great trip edge, I run another one on my NH 185 that is the OP on this thread. It's 9', and I believe 38" high.
> 
> Definitely moves a mountain. It's at the upper limit of what this machine likes to push if its heavy or wet, but this machine is dedicated to 2 accts. that are all level ground, not overly long pushes, and they get plowed every 2"-3"


Great info, thanks. Do you have any issue seeing over the taller boxes, or is it something you just get accustomed to?


----------



## GMCHD plower

nhpatriot;916112 said:


> Here's the new one in my fleet:


Can we get some more pic's of that truck?


----------



## snocrete

nhpatriot;916112 said:


> Here's the new one in my fleet:


Congrats on your new addition, looks real nice! Have you pushed snow with a track machine before?


----------



## WIPensFan

snocrete;779692 said:


> every option other than high flow....its even RC ready, I would just have to spend aother $1500 for the controller and receiver box..... I dont have any use for that, and wont be spending the $ for it, but it would be fun to try out. We do rough grades for a few contractors, and will be running one of the pushers(8fter) on it this coming winter.....So its very nice when your in the machine for 6 - 10 hrs or so, to have the sound reduction package/SJC/sus. seat/stereo/etc.......makes for happier/more productive operators


Snocrete, Just saw your T190 today. That machine is sooo nice! I've really been itchin to buy a new Bobcat but can't justify the money.:crying: The two I have don't get used as much as they used to. Really I want a ASV/Terex tracked loader but no dealer close by.


----------



## snocrete

WIPensFan;916240 said:


> Snocrete, Just saw your T190 today. That machine is sooo nice! I've really been itchin to buy a new Bobcat but can't justify the money.:crying: The two I have don't get used as much as they used to. Really I want a ASV/Terex tracked loader but no dealer close by.


Thank you...I have been really happy with it. I demoed an ASV pt80 last year, but didnt like it. I will admit it would be far superior to Bobcat, Takeuchi, and similar track style machines for snow....but for dirt work, concrete work/demolition, and the majority of the way I make my income, they dont hold a candle JMO .


----------



## WIPensFan

snocrete;916261 said:


> Thank you...I have been really happy with it. I demoed an ASV pt80 last year, but didnt like it. I will admit it would be far superior to Bobcat, Takeuchi, and similar track style machines for snow....but for dirt work, concrete work/demolition, and the majority of the way I make my income, they dont hold a candle JMO .


Thanks for that feed back on ASV. I was interested in the PT30 to get into back yards and tight spots without tearing everything up to bad. Also thought I would put a 48" snowblower on for sidewalks. It's hard to switch from Bobcat after using them, they are tough machines.


----------



## rb8484

Here is our LS180 high flow........


----------



## nhpatriot

jomama45;916198 said:


> Great info, thanks. Do you have any issue seeing over the taller boxes, or is it something you just get accustomed to?


No problem to see over them. My biggest issue is having to lean forward to see the outside edges when I am near cars, etc.



GMCHD plower;916212 said:


> Can we get some more pic's of that truck?


Here are a few newer ones. I have since put a snow deflector on the ExtremeV.


----------



## nhpatriot

snocrete;916217 said:


> Congrats on your new addition, looks real nice! Have you pushed snow with a track machine before?


Yes, but it is the first one that I have owned. It sucks compared to a machine with tires, but seems to be worth it for the year round benefits. If it was a purchase strictly for snow, I would hate it. But I am tolerating it in the snow so that I can have a better dirt machine/woods machine. I think that the long term solution on snow is going to be sucking up the $3K for Polar Tracks, and changing them out spring and fall.

I recommended studs for tracked machines in another thread, but am now retracting that statement. I was wrong. They have been exceptional in applications where I haven't had a concern with pavement damage. When I went to use the machine on an account with new pavement on a lot that we salt heavily, I had to take them all out, which was a pain in the a$$. They still were causing too much damage, even set deep. Now I am running the standard tracks with no studs, and traction blows compared to my skid with wheels.


----------



## newlooklandscp

2006 CAT with 575hrs (ALL snow hours)


----------



## NEUSWEDE

Illl add mine in at work. Its the one in the middle with the Huge bucket Gehl 5640 Turbo. Other machines in the picture are (2) Cat 226 and a Case 450 xt. This is where I make the big money with snow removal from the tops of parking garages.


----------



## nhpatriot

NEUSWEDE, how do you get the snow from the top of the garage? I imagine that you would either pitch it over one edge of the building, or haul it in one tons that could fit up through the parking garage, but I have never seen it done.


----------



## NEUSWEDE

nhpatriot;916470 said:


> NEUSWEDE, how do you get the snow from the top of the garage? I imagine that you would either pitch it over one edge of the building, or haul it in one tons that could fit up through the parking garage, but I have never seen it done.


These garages are tight a 1 ton won't fit in the garages. Each garage has a designated dump area at the top and is dumped off at that point and drops down to a caged area or a parking area where there is a spotter in a truck and a Cat 924 loader that takes the snow and loads it into waiting tri-axel dumps.


----------



## snocrete

nhpatriot;916403 said:


> Yes, but it is the first one that I have owned. It sucks compared to a machine with tires, but seems to be worth it for the year round benefits. If it was a purchase strictly for snow, I would hate it. But I am tolerating it in the snow so that I can have a better dirt machine/woods machine. I think that the long term solution on snow is going to be sucking up the $3K for Polar Tracks, and changing them out spring and fall.
> 
> I recommended studs for tracked machines in another thread, but am now retracting that statement. I was wrong. They have been exceptional in applications where I haven't had a concern with pavement damage. When I went to use the machine on an account with new pavement on a lot that we salt heavily, I had to take them all out, which was a pain in the a$$. They still were causing too much damage, even set deep. Now I am running the standard tracks with no studs, and traction blows compared to my skid with wheels.


Agreed.........I couldnt choke the 3k down this fall for polar treads, (had other purchases at higher priority) but I would like to get a set for next winter. I have heard lots of good reviews on them.


----------



## snocrete

Back in August, my Dad picked this up. In the pic he has his old tooth bucket on it. The machine came w/ a new bucket with smooth cutting edge. This machine is unreal. I have ran it several times and its amazing the pushing power & lifting power it has! It will be pushing a 10ft box this winter (if we ever get any damn snow).


----------



## nhpatriot

That is one hell of a fancy machine. I mean, damn, I might take a date out in that."Only one seat?" Yeah honey that's right, just sit in my lap....."Hey the gearshift is poking me!" Uhhh, yeah, yeah the gearshift honey, don't worry about that right now....


----------



## 02DURAMAX

nhpatriot;916536 said:


> That is one hell of a fancy machine. I mean, damn, I might take a date out in that."Only one seat?" Yeah honey that's right, just sit in my lap....."Hey the gearshift is poking me!" Uhhh, yeah, yeah the gearshift honey, don't worry about that right now....


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## snocrete

nhpatriot;916536 said:


> That is one hell of a fancy machine. I mean, damn, I might take a date out in that."Only one seat?" Yeah honey that's right, just sit in my lap....."Hey the gearshift is poking me!" Uhhh, yeah, yeah the gearshift honey, don't worry about that right now....just sit on my lap honey, and we'll talk about the first thing that pops up


:laughing: Had to finish it for you :laughing:


----------



## nhpatriot

snocrete;916557 said:


> :laughing: Had to finish it for you :laughing:


Yeah, there we go, now we're rolling.. "hey this is nice and all, but is this as fast as it goes?" Oh, no baby, no, it goes much faster. It's a two-speed, yeah girl you just got to engage it.....remember that gearshift we talked about? Yeah, I am going to need to to engage high gear for me, just work that a little, yeah, OH NO! Sorry there hon, it's just that you engaged the Hi-Flow by mistake I think....


----------



## snocrete

nhpatriot;916572 said:


> Yeah, there we go, now we're rolling.. "hey this is nice and all, but is this as fast as it goes?" Oh, no baby, no, it goes much faster. It's a two-speed, yeah girl you just got to engage it.....remember that gearshift we talked about? Yeah, I am going to need to to engage high gear for me, just work that a little, yeah, OH NO! Sorry there hon, it's just that you engaged the Hi-Flow by mistake I think....now be careful, caus e if you blow that hose it'll go everywhere


...........


----------



## GMCHD plower

Here are a few newer ones. I have since put a snow deflector on the ExtremeV.[/QUOTE]

That's a nice truck! Have you done anything to the front end? Also have you ever had the plow on and raised without the sander in? Does it nose dive alot?


----------



## jomama45

Here's a few of the Bobcat I use on my route. We've got 2 Cat 246B's I'll try to get a pic of sometime. (last pic is for cretebaby )


----------



## cretebaby

jomama45;916611 said:


> Here's a few of the Bobcat I use on my route. We've got 2 Cat 246B's I'll try to get a pic of sometime. (last pic is for cretebaby )
> 
> View attachment 67369


Your tracks are a little loose,


----------



## nhpatriot

GMCHD plower;916598 said:


> Here are a few newer ones. I have since put a snow deflector on the ExtremeV.


That's a nice truck! Have you done anything to the front end? Also have you ever had the plow on and raised without the sander in? Does it nose dive alot?[/QUOTE]

Thank you for the compliment.

It does ride great with the plow up and no sander....now.

When I first put the plow on, if it was lifted and in V, the outside edges nearly touched the ground even with the truck parked. If I tried to drive with it, the edges scraped every time the truck bounced a little bit.

I installed Buyer's Truck Stars, which is Buyer's version of Timbrens (exactly the same, $100 cheaper) and cranked the T-Bars 4 turns.

Now when I raise the plow, it barely moves from where you see it in the picture with the plow down.


----------



## cretebaby

jomama45;916611 said:


> Here's a few of the Bobcat I use on my route. We've got 2 Cat 246B's I'll try to get a pic of sometime. (last pic is for cretebaby )
> 
> View attachment 67367
> 
> 
> View attachment 67368
> 
> 
> View attachment 67369


What kind of tires are you running? Do they bite good enough inside the tracks?


----------



## jomama45

cretebaby;916780 said:


> Your tracks are a little loose,


I KNEW you would say that!!! :laughing:

The tracks are way too loose but I was taking them off after the pic. I usually run them a little looser when in sand & stone, which it was before the pic. I had a big stone get between the tracks & the sidewall once & pop the bead, I don't care to go thru that again, so I run them a little loose in stone usually.



cretebaby;916815 said:


> What kind of tires are you running? Do they bite good enough inside the tracks?


Bobcat severe duty. They don't slip in the tracks ever as long as long as they're tight enough. I know what you mean tho, I used to have completly bald re-treads on my last machine & the tracks slipped fairly often in mud.

W/O trying to start a fight amongst others, I'd take the wheeled skid with OTT tracks any day over a rubber tracked machine. BUT, in the work I do, the tracks are only needed maybe 10% of the time.


----------



## GMCHD plower

nhpatriot;916803 said:


> That's a nice truck! Have you done anything to the front end? Also have you ever had the plow on and raised without the sander in? Does it nose dive alot?


Thank you for the compliment.

It does ride great with the plow up and no sander....now.

When I first put the plow on, if it was lifted and in V, the outside edges nearly touched the ground even with the truck parked. If I tried to drive with it, the edges scraped every time the truck bounced a little bit.

I installed Buyer's Truck Stars, which is Buyer's version of Timbrens (exactly the same, $100 cheaper) and cranked the T-Bars 4 turns.

Now when I raise the plow, it barely moves from where you see it in the picture with the plow down.[/QUOTE]

Ok thanks.... I'm only 14 but my parents nought a 2009 GMC 2500Hd (see sig) and once I get my license it's going to be mine, and either will already have a plow or I will put one on it. So I'm wondering what I'm going to have to do to the front end. I don't want to crank the t-bars. So most likely i'll put timbrens or truck stars in.


----------



## heather lawn spray

nhpatriot;916536 said:


> That is one hell of a fancy machine. I mean, damn, I might take a date out in that."Only one seat?" Yeah honey that's right, just sit in my lap....."Hey the gearshift is poking me!" Uhhh, yeah, yeah the gearshift honey, don't worry about that right now....


How long have you been without a girlfriend??


----------



## nhpatriot

heather lawn spray;917329 said:


> How long have you been without a girlfriend??


Hahaha, that's not the trouble at all. Thought you would realize that I'm married!


----------



## cretebaby

nhpatriot;917636 said:


> Hahaha, that's not the trouble at all. Thought you would realize that I'm married!


Sooooooooooo..............You have been without a girl friend for quite a while.


----------



## Meadelz

*chains on skid steer*

OK fellas, call me a complete moron, but how in the hay do you keep chains on a skid steer??? I would love to put some on mine, just cannot imagine the pavement destruction. Tell me how, how!!!!!!????? Also, if I decide to put some on my JD 325, do I make my own or are there in fact chains for it????

Thank you!!


----------



## nhpatriot

cretebaby;917783 said:


> Sooooooooooo..............You have been without a girl friend for quite a while.


 Yes, I suppose you are right!



Meadelz;917796 said:


> OK fellas, call me a complete moron, but how in the hay do you keep chains on a skid steer??? I would love to put some on mine, just cannot imagine the pavement destruction. Tell me how, how!!!!!!????? Also, if I decide to put some on my JD 325, do I make my own or are there in fact chains for it????
> 
> Thank you!!


Look at my original post that started this thread, there is a great pic of my machine with chains on all 4 wheels of a NH185.

What do you mean how can you keep them on? You mean physically because of the wear on the chains, or because of pavement damage concerns alone?

I am about positive that there are chains available for your machine, probably many different ones. What is the tire size?


----------



## DaySpring Services

Here's my S220 with the Highflow 84 inch blower. Just finished putting the chains on. 







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## WIPensFan

DaySpring are you serious!! You tore the s--t out of the asphalt just putting that rig in that parking stall. I see it right in front of the blower. That is just crazy.

Nice Bobcat BTW.


----------



## DaySpring Services

Tell me about it! I'm slightly pissed. I'll probably be taking the chains off until we are forcasted for a heavy snowfall.


----------



## loaderplower93

dayspring that's an awesome bobcat, do you have the pilot controls on that? and if you do what do you think about them?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I have pilot controls in mine. They are awsome. Its real easy on the arms. Especially after a long day in it. The only problem is that they are a PITA to fix. Any time the drive motors or the controls are worked on, you have to recalibrate the joysticks to the drive motors. This can only be done by the dealer. Also, dont break one of the joysticks off, like my guy did. It will set you back about $3000. I had to replace both joysticks and the entire controls for the machine. But i guess this is the price I pay to be comfortable in the machine.


----------



## nhpatriot

SullivanSeptic;918620 said:


> I have pilot controls in mine. They are awsome. Its real easy on the arms. Especially after a long day in it. The only problem is that they are a PITA to fix. Any time the drive motors or the controls are worked on, you have to recalibrate the joysticks to the drive motors. This can only be done by the dealer. Also, dont break one of the joysticks off, like my guy did. It will set you back about $3000. I had to replace both joysticks and the entire controls for the machine. But i guess this is the price I pay to be comfortable in the machine.


How have you found the pilot controls to be for new operators?

One reason that I have steered clear of them in my last few skid steer purchases is that most people have never used them. Almost all my employees have skid steer experience with the standard controls, it seems like everyone in the trades has run one. So I always figure that with a lot of employees, it saves me training them all on a new system. Are they intuitive?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Same issue here, except once you get used to them, they are great. I don't think i will go back to foot pedals or the old hand controls. My guys love them now. I can put a guy in the machine all day and they are not tired when they get done. Also, my guys saw they have more "touch" when we are doing fine grading. Theycan do "H" pattern or isolated control which only one hand moves the tracks and the other the bucket. This is great for talking on cell phone while operating. I love them. I know CAT only sells them in their skids now.


----------



## nhpatriot

Sounds great, I would love to try one with Pilots sometime. Sounds impressive.

As for buying them though, I never run my own equipment anyways


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I don't like to run my own either, but I'm the only one that can do anything right so sometimes I have to. Usually my operators run them, but my guys can be a little sloppy if i am not on them.


----------



## jomama45

DaySpring Services;917971 said:


> Here's my S220 with the Highflow 84 inch blower. Just finished putting the chains on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]


Looks good! 

But I'd be suprised if you needed the chains for the blower, I'm assuming you neeed them more so for the pusher? The reason I ask is because I run the same tires on pretty much the same machine & rarely see the need for chains. I've even had a 10' Protech box on a few times W/O any major issue. Good Luck.


----------



## Triple L

IMO pilot controls are the only way to go for a new operator... How much easier is point and go. where ever the guy wants to go he just has to move his hand... Plus the loader is the same as operating a tractor loader... I cant stand foot controls... My knee's kill after a day of running that crap


----------



## flatlander42

just to add my .02

I have only used the "normal" controls in a bobcat. feet/hand, you know the type.

I Personally have a hard time getting my Heels to push down far enough.....my feet just do not move that way. I can get them to work fine, but I can not just stomp with my heels. Probably just me.


----------



## nhpatriot

masternate42;918996 said:


> just to add my .02
> 
> I have only used the "normal" controls in a bobcat. feet/hand, you know the type.
> 
> I Personally have a hard time getting my Heels to push down far enough.....my feet just do not move that way. I can get them to work fine, but I can not just stomp with my heels. Probably just me.


Do some yoga buddy.xysport Just kidding.

But seriously, you do need a little flexibility there. A couple weeks ago, in all my wisdom, I put one of my foremen into the skidsteer to do some work for a few hours, because his foot is in a cast and he cannot do much for me right now, but still wants to work. A few minutes later I noticed the skid nearly stuck in the salt shed, and heard the cursing, even over the engine. Seems guys in leg casts can't get the boom to go down so good.


----------



## flatlander42

YOGA!!!! I wish there was a smiley hanging himself! haha



Also, it may be the fact that I like to wear work boots that lace up nice and high. I have used a skiddy with shoes on too, not much better. But it may be part of it!


----------



## NorthDakota

s650 and a 10ft bobcat pusher.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Some pics of mine. Little dirty but that just means its being worked.


----------



## syzer

NorthDakota;921098 said:


> s650 and a 10ft bobcat pusher.


How well does that push that 10 box? Thinking of getting one for mine, but might go 9'. We run a Case 440.


----------



## merrimacmill

syzer;923446 said:


> How well does that push that 10 box? Thinking of getting one for mine, but might go 9'. We run a Case 440.


I have a case 85xt (I believe it has similar specs to the new 440 but I'm not sure) anyways, I run a 10 foot pro tech on it with no issues.


----------



## nhpatriot

North Dakota, what does that arm connecting the top of the pusher do? It looks like a small hydraulic piston or something?


----------



## snocrete

nhpatriot;923699 said:


> North Dakota, what does that arm connecting the top of the pusher do? It looks like a small hydraulic piston or something?


Its a cushion/leveler.....Its hard to explain without a good pic, but it is part of the design that allows the pusher to follow uneven ground contours....but yet you can use the tilt function to lock it into a rigid position....there is a slide on it that you can see very easy from the cab. When the slide is in the middle, you have full range of float/tilt/oscilation.......With this, you allow the machine to ride on its own weight completely, increasing its ability to push the snow more by putting all 4's to the ground at all times.

P.S. page 8 / post 158 on this thread.....better pic of design


----------



## Grassman09

Our cat with a snowblower.


----------



## Triple L

Does it work alright on the low flow?


----------



## Grassman09

Not sure yet, I just went to New York yesterday morning. I have to swap the fittings from the bush hog onto this one. Not much snow except for hard ice. 

The motor on it is for a low flow machine. Previous owner only had it on a 16gpm tractor and it ruined the pump on the tractor. I was told it worked good on the tractor as far as throw distance, but he ran it too long with too little flow.


----------



## WIPensFan

Took this setup out the last 3 times we went out. We've been out 5 of the last 8 days. My 1-ton plow truck fried a relay under the dash and front and back plow didn't work, lucky I was driving with both up at the time. Good thing about the Bobcat on drives is it kicks ass on scraping and locating snow places I can't with the plows. Bad things are dealing with towing it through snow and ice, ramps up & down, chains to hook, loading & unloading, and my knees and back can't handle it like they used to!


----------



## Alaska Boss

I have a 2000 Case 1840, with at least a half-dozen attachments, that I got more as a homeowner tool, than a business asset,.. altho it has been used for snow removal numerous times,...


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Careful with that backhoe attachment. One of my employees was doing a side job with one of those and the pins sheered off and the boom hit him in the chest and killed him. Now Bobcat will not rent those around here anymore. There is a big problem with them and bobcat is looking into getting rid of them completely. Just thought I would share that with you. Hate to have someone else get hurt, or worse, using one of those.


----------



## ColumbiaLand

How so you like the backhoe on the skid?


----------



## EGLC

SullivanSeptic;932135 said:


> Careful with that backhoe attachment. One of my employees was doing a side job with one of those and the pins sheered off and the boom hit him in the chest and killed him. Now Bobcat will not rent those around here anymore. There is a big problem with them and bobcat is looking into getting rid of them completely. Just thought I would share that with you. Hate to have someone else get hurt, or worse, using one of those.


WOW that is terrible!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Yes. It was horrible. He had just had a baby when it happened too. There is still a pretty large lawsuit going on with bobcat. I just know that they have investigated all of the backhoe attachments and they did find that there are some serious weak points in them. I know some details but not all of them regarding the weak points.

I just figure that AB was using it in Alaska and extreme cold and steel do not mix well when under pressure. Just want him to be careful. But he is probably not using the backhoe in the winter much anyway.

I just saw this "Member of the Official Plowsite Troll Patrol" THAT IS AWSOME. I want in. That guy was nuts!


----------



## Alaska Boss

SullivanSeptic;932135 said:


> Careful with that backhoe attachment. One of my employees was doing a side job with one of those and the pins sheered off and the boom hit him in the chest and killed him. Now Bobcat will not rent those around here anymore. There is a big problem with them and bobcat is looking into getting rid of them completely. Just thought I would share that with you. Hate to have someone else get hurt, or worse, using one of those.


Thanks for the update,... I hadn't heard anything about any problems. I found this backhoe attachment really cheap,... and didn't look like it had been used too much (the claim of the original owner), and had to modify it to fit a Case (it's the 909 model, 9½' reach), but this has been the handiest thing I've had so far. It might be a little big for a 1840, as I think the 909 was about the biggest hoe attachment Bobcat made, at least back a few years ago. But I never run the machine at more than a high idle with it on,... as it will just drag the SS around if I bumped up the speed. A mini-ex would be a much better machine if one has to dig a lot,... but for just an occasional job for me & friends, this has been great. Without knowing any details,.. it kinda sounds like what happened to your employee was maybe some kind of freak thing,... but in this day & age, that's all it takes for the lawsuit-happy lawyers to jump on that. Really sorry to hear that tho,... very tragic. I never use it during the winter, and will check it over even more closely from now on,... thanks again. :salute:


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Actually, pushing away from the machine, like in your last pic is what caused it. The pins at the bottom that attach it to the mounting plate are what sheered off. They are not heavy duty enough for the pressure the boom puts out


----------



## syzer

merrimacmill;923462 said:


> I have a case 85xt (I believe it has similar specs to the new 440 but I'm not sure) anyways, I run a 10 foot pro tech on it with no issues.


Do you run snow tires? We have the VTS on ours, didn't have time to take them off for the storm. Didn't get much traction but did great when it did.


----------



## merrimacmill

syzer;935914 said:


> Do you run snow tires? We have the VTS on ours, didn't have time to take them off for the storm. Didn't get much traction but did great when it did.


No I don't. The guy I bought the machine from has some of those wolf paw tires he wanted to sell me. $1000 and he bought them mid season last year. I offered $800 but he wouldn't take it so I just left them.


----------



## syzer

merrimacmill;936346 said:


> No I don't. The guy I bought the machine from has some of those wolf paw tires he wanted to sell me. $1000 and he bought them mid season last year. I offered $800 but he wouldn't take it so I just left them.


Cool, I might have to go with a 10'er then! The only other issue I can see is the 85xt has about 1k pounds on the 440. I plan on getting the snow paws so hopefully that will help.

Thanks for the info!


----------



## merrimacmill

syzer;936673 said:


> Cool, I might have to go with a 10'er then! The only other issue I can see is the 85xt has about 1k pounds on the 440. I plan on getting the snow paws so hopefully that will help.
> 
> Thanks for the info!


Also remember that we plow every two inches. The lot that machine is on is so big that if we start plowing once all the employees leave, it will be getting done by time the first ones arrive at 4:30-5:00 AM so it doesn't plow more than 2-3 inches. But it also is doing 600' foot pushes. I doubt its what you were thinking, but don't go expecting to plow through 8 inches of snow with the thing. I think if you plow like we do you should be fine.


----------



## syzer

merrimacmill;937365 said:


> Also remember that we plow every two inches. The lot that machine is on is so big that if we start plowing once all the employees leave, it will be getting done by time the first ones arrive at 4:30-5:00 AM so it doesn't plow more than 2-3 inches. But it also is doing 600' foot pushes. I doubt its what you were thinking, but don't go expecting to plow through 8 inches of snow with the thing. I think if you plow like we do you should be fine.


Yeah, it will be in one of our condos, we too plow every 2" and clean up after the storm. We rarely get many storms over 3-4"s a season anyway. 9' may be a safer bet for us, though we wont be making ay straight runs over a few hundred feet either.


----------



## merrimacmill

syzer;938111 said:


> Yeah, it will be in one of our condos, we too plow every 2" and clean up after the storm. We rarely get many storms over 3-4"s a season anyway. 9' may be a safer bet for us, though we wont be making ay straight runs over a few hundred feet either.


I kept thinking that, but what is another 6 inches on either side?? prsport


----------



## icudoucme

*new "toy"*

2008 Cat 297c with an 8' snow wolf with quick attach box end. We got about a 8" of lake affect snow over night and got to use the "new to us" MTL. It normally takes about an hour in a truck with a 7'6" plow. I have to push all the snow from the front parking lot threw a narrow alley (9'3" wide) to the back lot and stack it. Now it takes 30 minutes. These machines are awesome! I wish the alley was wider so I could have gotten a wider plow/pusher. The snow wolf is also a great attachment I love how easy it is to remove the box ends. It cleans the pavement like a squeegee cleans glass.


----------



## nhpatriot

Nice machine! I haven't run any Cat skids, how many HP is that? Also, is it a 2 speed? Looks like it has the right tracks for the job, much more aggressive tread than my New Holland.


----------



## icudoucme

Thanks! You have a nice set up with your new holland with horst pusher. That pusher makes mine look like a shovel.

It has 90hp weighs about 10,000lbs. Yes it is a two speed  If it weren't for plowsite I would have settled for a single speed. After reading alot of threads of people saying always get a 2 speed for plowing i took there advice and glad i did. 

The tracks work great I tried a bobcat 753 with tires and I think I get much more pushing power with the tracks verses tires. I also tried a takeuchi tl250 with bar type tread they worked okay. I demoed a JD CT333D with alternating blocks (like the NH i think) they did alot of spinning in the snow. The Cat works the best in the snow(IMO). I get better traction pushing snow with the 297c then I do with my pickup. I like the fact that they aren't to rough on grass and grab well in the sand without sinking.


----------



## porter lawncare

Alot of nice sikd streer here


----------



## 02DURAMAX

icudoucme;943029 said:


> 2008 Cat 297c with an 8' snow wolf with quick attach box end. We got about a 8" of lake affect snow over night and got to use the "new to us" MTL. It normally takes about an hour in a truck with a 7'6" plow. I have to push all the snow from the front parking lot threw a narrow alley (9'3" wide) to the back lot and stack it. Now it takes 30 minutes. These machines are awesome! I wish the alley was wider so I could have gotten a wider plow/pusher. The snow wolf is also a great attachment I love how easy it is to remove the box ends. It cleans the pavement like a squeegee cleans glass.


Very nice MTL!

I hope to add an MTL to my fleet for the '10-'11 Season!


----------



## nhpatriot

icudoucme;943252 said:


> Thanks! You have a nice set up with your new holland with horst pusher. That pusher makes mine look like a shovel.
> 
> It has 90hp weighs about 10,000lbs. Yes it is a two speed  If it weren't for plowsite I would have settled for a single speed. After reading alot of threads of people saying always get a 2 speed for plowing i took there advice and glad i did.
> 
> The tracks work great I tried a bobcat 753 with tires and I think I get much more pushing power with the tracks verses tires. I also tried a takeuchi tl250 with bar type tread they worked okay. I demoed a JD CT333D with alternating blocks (like the NH i think) they did alot of spinning in the snow. The Cat works the best in the snow(IMO). I get better traction pushing snow with the 297c then I do with my pickup. I like the fact that they aren't to rough on grass and grab well in the sand without sinking.


Wow! That's a lot of power for that machine! You are right that the alternating block type treads do comparatively poor in the snow. I am looking into getting a set of Polar Tracks for mine next year, and simply changing them out each season.

How fast does that machine go? I have been a little frustrated with the 8mph of my tracked machine (even in hi speed) compared to the 12mph of my machine with tires. It is amazing how slow 8mph can seem when you have a lot of work to do.


----------



## nhpatriot

*View from the cab*



jomama45;916198 said:


> Great info, thanks. Do you have any issue seeing over the taller boxes, or is it something you just get accustomed to?


These pictures are really lousy, but it gives a good idea of what the view is like.


----------



## nhpatriot

*A few action shots from the last storm*

Here are a few of my machines at work:


----------



## nhpatriot

Here's one of the NH loader with the HLA Snow Wing, and another of the NH185


----------



## syzer

You have some awesome machines! I really like the look of the new hollands!


----------



## silvetouch

*john deere 240*

I saw some people with john deer skids on here, a 320 and a 250 i think they were. I am looking at a used 240 right now, anybody have any comments on them?? I've always rented machines before, but never owned, so this would be a 1st.
thanks


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Whatever you buy, make sure you have parts available in the area. They will break down at the worst time and having parts available is huge. I started buying Caterpillar because they have unbelievable parts availability in my area


----------



## nhpatriot

syzer;947383 said:


> You have some awesome machines! I really like the look of the new hollands!


Thank you! I find that NH cabs are really well designed, in the new models. The cab in my wheel loader is the most comfortable and user friendly that I've ever been in. There are no metal seams in the glass, so that the entire front of the cab offers unobstructed vision.



SullivanSeptic;947532 said:


> Whatever you buy, make sure you have parts available in the area. They will break down at the worst time and having parts available is huge. I started buying Caterpillar because they have unbelievable parts availability in my area


I second this wholeheartedly. I run both New Holland and Cat because of local dealer support systems in place. Even though I have to drive an hour to Cat, they are phenomenal in their service. If they don't have something in stock, I always have it in a day.


----------



## Shadetree Ltd.

2005 John Deere CT322 with Blizzard 810


----------



## nhpatriot

Sweet rig Shadetree, does that Blizzard angle into somewhat of a box configuration with the wings? Or just wider?

That looks like some super wet snow that you are pushing there!


----------



## sidthss

A few from this morning....


----------



## Humvee27

nhpatriot;946294 said:


> Here are a few of my machines at work:


I guess we have proof..."Yes, he did stay at a Holiday Inn Express last nite"....nice machine there man....have you guys found any problems with the tracks vs tires costwise?


----------



## fiveoboy01

There is some nice equipment in here...

Our 773G and a friend's 250 Series II(which we use through the winter). The bucket on the 773G is new this winter and there is a bigger bucket residing on the 250 than shown in the picture.










Action shots:


----------



## mnglocker

Tag for later. I'll have to get some pics of my 753 f-series Bobcat with the 82" snow bucket.


----------



## nhpatriot

Humvee27;1009192 said:


> I guess we have proof..."Yes, he did stay at a Holiday Inn Express last nite"....nice machine there man....have you guys found any problems with the tracks vs tires costwise?


Thanks bud. The primary problem that we have found with the tracks in comparison to tires is performance. Poor traction with the tracks, and a hell of a lot slower. Next year I would like to put some polar tracks in the budget, and swap them out for the dirt tracks each season. If I didn't need it as a dirt machine in the summer, I would absolutely buy another machine with wheels for snow removal. I keep the tracked machine on two accounts that are fairly level, and get plowed every couple inches, so it does pretty good in that application.


----------



## Maxamillion67

*My 2002 242 skid steer*

Here are some photo's of my 2002 Caterpillar 242 SS. Just have a 72 inch dirt bucket for now want to get a 7 or 8 foot snow bucket some day. Right now it has a open cab but have a door and heater that I will be mounting this spring. It will be nice to have an enclosed cab with heat Hope you enjoy the photo's.
Thanks, Don


----------



## Doin_It

Lookin out the window of the Cat 246, with a 10' Protech


----------



## lawnproslawncar

How do you like the virnig buckets?


----------



## ihdriver7088

good loking machines and setups guys 

i will say this i am guilty of it and after reading a few random pages some people just need to shut up and know what they are talking about before they start talking out their tailpipes 

a skid loader is designed for operating in compact areas and has hundreds of available attachments to do almost every job out there 

i saw someone said a he could do more with a loader tractor??? ok well as for me i grew up on a farm a tractors primary function is to PULL EQUIPMENT yes you may get a loader but most use is for lifting and loading NOT MUCH DIGGING DONE WITH THESE oh yeah and lets see a tractor spin in a circle were it sits


----------



## cretebaby

ihdriver7088;1010473 said:


> good loking machines and setups guys
> 
> i will say this i am guilty of it and after reading a few random pages some people just need to shut up and know what they are talking about before they start talking out their tailpipes
> 
> a skid loader is designed for operating in compact areas and has hundreds of available attachments to do almost every job out there
> 
> *i saw someone said a he could do more with a loader tractor*??? ok well as for me i grew up on a farm a tractors primary function is to PULL EQUIPMENT yes you may get a loader but most use is for lifting and loading NOT MUCH DIGGING DONE WITH THESE oh yeah and lets see a tractor spin in a circle were it sits


I think I know who that was. :laughing:


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

lawnproslawncar;1010443 said:


> How do you like the virnig buckets?


They make nice stuff, I have 2 of their snow buckets, 1 set of their forks, 2 of their grader bars, and 1 grapple bucket. I think that's it for Vernig stuff.


----------



## snocrete

Heres a couple of my T190 w/ 1 of my "free floating overpriced Bobcat pushers".....


----------



## mrsops

snocrete;1010620 said:


> Heres a couple of my T190 w/ 1 of my "free floating overpriced Bobcat pushers".....


How do you like the bobcat pusher and the roller suspension?


----------



## DGODGR

snocrete;1010620 said:


> Heres a couple of my T190 w/ 1 of my "free floating overpriced Bobcat pushers".....


What makes you say that thay are overpriced?
What reasons did you have for buying the overpriced pusher instead of a competing brand?


----------



## Humvee27

nhpatriot;1009410 said:


> Thanks bud. The primary problem that we have found with the tracks in comparison to tires is performance. Poor traction with the tracks, and a hell of a lot slower. Next year I would like to put some polar tracks in the budget, and swap them out for the dirt tracks each season. If I didn't need it as a dirt machine in the summer, I would absolutely buy another machine with wheels for snow removal. I keep the tracked machine on two accounts that are fairly level, and get plowed every couple inches, so it does pretty good in that application.


Thanks for the feedback...I've been kicking it around about buying a tracked machine but 60% of my work with a skiddy is snow so I'm probably just going to stay with tires.


----------



## snocrete

mrsops;1010633 said:


> How do you like the bobcat pusher and the roller suspension?


Love em. I had a 190 w/o RS before and it wasnt anywhere near as smooth as this one. I like the Bobcat suspension, because you still retain the durability of a solid mount track system, just better ride. I would imagine I will see extended track life also, along with other parts that arent getting rattled so much(like my fillings )



DGODGR;1010643 said:


> What makes you say that thay are overpriced?
> What reasons did you have for buying the overpriced pusher instead of a competing brand?


Was just joking.. It was a sarcastic remark directed at someone that said that in another thread. 
I have 2 of them (8fter & 10fter), and they have been great. IMHO they are competetively priced when compared to whats out there, and superior in performance to most of the pushers I have seen.


----------



## jomama45

snocrete;1010620 said:


> Heres a couple of my T190 w/ 1 of my "free floating overpriced Bobcat pushers".....


Yeah I heard that! What kind of ignorant moron would post something like that!  :laughing:

You should know I have detailed pics & measurements of the mounting of a BC pusher as I intend to modify one of my brothers Protechs into a floating set-up.


----------



## Skid Mark

hows the t190 do in snow snocrete?


----------



## snocrete

Skid Mark;1010843 said:


> hows the t190 do in snow snocrete?


Not as good as my S185 w/snow tires did, but good enough. The 8fter is its limits. As mentioned in other posts here by myself and many others, I would rather have a 2speed tire machine w/ dedicated snow tires over a track machine for snow plowing/pushing. When it comes to the concrete and grade work I do, I feel I would be stepping back in time going back to a tire machine.

FWIW to anyone..... I was anxious going into this season to see if the T190 RS would have traction improvements over my previous 190 w/o RS pushing snow...but I have found its minimal. The smoothness of the ride is definitely a significant improvement though. I would imagine that it would improve, if equiped with the Polar Treads offered by Goodyear, but not sure if it would be enough to justify the cost.??..?


----------



## ross3031

I could have swore i posted but i guess not, so heres my CAT 277 with 10' box



















When i first picked it up


----------



## Bird21

*A Couple of ours.*

Polar tread tracks=========== A world of difference I will never use a tracked skidder with out them. I will put the OEM tracks back on in the Spring. I did some removal last weekend and I was amazed how well they did. I don't run it when it snow so that was my first time. No more fillings getting rattled out.


----------



## icudoucme

I hope my driveway looks like that one day! Nice equipment. How long have you had the polar treads?


----------



## mrsops

Bird21;1011384 said:


> Polar tread tracks=========== A world of difference I will never use a tracked skidder with out them. I will put the OEM tracks back on in the Spring. I did some removal last weekend and I was amazed how well they did. I don't run it when it snow so that was my first time. No more fillings getting rattled out.


Hey bird nice fleet you got there.. What do you like better the Nh or Case?


----------



## DareDog

my guess would be NH lol


----------



## Bird21

The Case machines are used for dirt work and landscape installs. The New Hollands are for the Hardscape crews. I like the NH for lifting and grading driveways. The Case machines are used more for excavation and grading out yards with black dirt before the grading tractors. First year with the Polar tracks I Love them night and day difference.

As far as which I like better hmmmmmmmmmmm I like to run the Case.


----------



## sle

Bird21;1011384 said:


> Polar tread tracks=========== A world of difference I will never use a tracked skidder with out them. I will put the OEM tracks back on in the Spring. I did some removal last weekend and I was amazed how well they did. I don't run it when it snow so that was my first time. No more fillings getting rattled out.


Hey Bird nice equipment..
I was wondering if you could run those polar tracks year round?


----------



## Bird21

You could run the year round if you are in dirt or sand 100% of the time but with the cost I am not going to. I am going to put the old tracks back on, I would rather run the old tracks till they are shot than burn up the tread on the Polar treads.


----------



## snocrete

Bird21;1011657 said:


> . First year with the Polar tracks I Love them night and day difference..


Thanks for posting your input on the tracks. I havent seen alot of reviews on them, and reading your post makes me consider them more. Would you mind telling what you paid for them? I would imagine the set on your Case would be more expensive than what I would be looking at, since it is a larger frame machine than my 190....but I'm still curious to know, as I'm sure others are also. Thanks.


----------



## Bird21

Actually I paid $2521.84 for them but I had issues with the OEM tracks which were also Brigdestone. So it was a partial warrantee applied to the cost of the Polar tracks. Knowing now how they perform I would have no problem paying full price for my next set. Before this year I was not going to use any future tracked skids for snow, but now I am looking to add 2 more skidders this year 1 tire machine and 1 tracked with Polar Tracks. I wish I took picturtes of the removal job because I used the Case in the retention basin pushin the snow in, I was all over the snow on a pile 15' high from the ground pushin it in. Absolutly didn't get stuck once or even close to. I was buried in snow and the machine just kept pushing. I will get some pics the next time it snows.


----------



## rob1325

Bird21,

What size plows do you run on them? Also, how are the snow wolfs hold up? I am considering purchasing a 9' for my cat 262 next year, with the detachable quick side plates.

Thanks,
rob


----------



## Bird21

9' with wings, minor things like pins, hoses, and a couple broken welds. No major problems, I love them. I have 7 Snow Wolfs and will be adding some more next year. I am looking into a Daniels plow also since they are right down the road from me. Go for it you will be happy.


----------



## sle

Thanks for the insight Bird:salute:


----------



## Bird21

No problem I know how hard it is to commit to a big purchase based on the manufactures website or their selling points. Glad I could help.


----------



## rob_cook2001

here are a few pics. One after stacking piles, and one after getting home from the last storm on my over loaded trailer hahah.


----------



## ColumbiaLand

Any more skid pictures?


----------



## ColumbiaLand

I have some from baltimore. I will post in the next few days. anyone else..........


----------



## ColumbiaLand




----------



## ColumbiaLand

Anyone, Buhler......


----------



## GMCHD plower

ross3031;1011268 said:


> I could have swore i posted but i guess not, so heres my CAT 277 with 10' box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When i first picked it up


What are the spec's on the trailer??


----------



## ColumbiaLand

No specs just more skid pics....


----------



## GMCHD plower

ColumbiaLand;1025421 said:


> No specs just more skid pics....


Don't you have a couple skid's that you could post pic's of?


----------



## CGM Inc.

The new Deere, have to look for a pic of the 743 Bobcat


----------



## dieseld

Cedar Grounds;1025436 said:


> The new Deere, have to look for a pic of the 743 Bobcat


How is the 325? What options do you have on it? THinking of replacing my JD250 with one.


----------



## snocrete

Had a vid of me clearing some snow off a job site this last winter. The ground was very uneven, with frozen spots and a few muddy spots. Watching it makes me miss the snow a little bit.....but I can wait till Nov. for snow again....I enjoy my summer months 2.


----------



## WIPensFan

Jeez Mike, learn how to run a skid would ya! :laughing: Great video. That T190 showed some muscle at the end pushing the big pile. :salute:


----------



## snocrete

Thanks. That stuff was heavy.....tracks arent my first choice for snow operations, but when they get traction they can really push. And going from frozen dirt to mud back to frozen and so on, the tracks make that transition much smoother. I guess if all my parking lots were dirt, the track machine would be my first choice:laughing:


----------



## SuperdutyShane

Took this pic today


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Always good on the motor. Oil pumps love it when they run dry!


----------



## SuperdutyShane

SullivanSeptic;1041640 said:


> Always good on the motor. Oil pumps love it when they run dry!


i shut the engine off right when it went like that so i could put some weight on the front and bring it down.


----------



## WIPensFan

Shane, I see a hospital visit in your future! Or worse...


----------



## SuperdutyShane

WIPensFan;1041688 said:


> Shane, I see a hospital visit in your future! Or worse...


Lol. I dont know why I even tried to drive up it, I should have just backed up like I ended up doing.


----------



## sven_502

Sorry no pictures, but I got to tool around today in a brand new john deere 320D. I Was impressed with blind spot vision, very comfortable machine, appears to be fairly easy to service. This particular one had new style controls, left hand driving machine, and right hand strictly loader functions. Was definitely weird at first but I could see myself getting used to that in a hurry (I'm used to the case controls).


----------



## SuperdutyShane

WIPensFan;1041688 said:


> Shane, I see a hospital visit in your future! Or worse...


You my friend are some sort of fortune teller.. Yesterday morning I walked my dirtbike about a mile down the road to my friends house to ride the dirtbike track he has there.. We rode for about 90minutes, then I landed wrong on a pretty big jump. I visited the hospital, just as you predicted. I left with a fractured growing plate in my left ankle. Im on crutches for 4 weeks or so..


----------



## WIPensFan

Shane, I'm sorry to hear that! By no means was I wanting to be right. Be careful with your recovery, those growing plate injuries can be serious. Stay well. :waving:


----------



## SuperdutyShane

WIPensFan;1042193 said:


> Shane, I'm sorry to hear that! By no means was I wanting to be right. Be careful with your recovery, those growing plate injuries can be serious. Stay well. :waving:


Haha, I know you didn't want to be right. Yes I know they can be very serious.. He said basically what happened was since I landed so hard, the space in between the growing plates closed as i landed and when they met thats how it fractured. Hopefully it heals fast though, I would like to go out riding soon


----------



## josh1218

my new to me bobcat s185 hoping for lots of snow in maryland this year!!!!!!!


----------



## Jelinek61

Nice skids everyone, I hope to have one soon.


----------



## WIPensFan

Nice skid Josh. You getting new tires for winter?


----------



## josh1218

just got a new set yesterday . Since i bought it,it has done nothing but rain around here so,and a bobcat is useless in mud with with racing slick tires . i could never be happier with new tires i will post a picture soon


----------



## josh1218

new tires i got on my s185


----------



## WIPensFan

Problem solved!


----------



## snocrete

Congrats on your new machine josh....The BC S185 is a great machine.


----------



## SuperdutyShane

Thats a very nice skid Josh!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

I touched up the paint with a spray can here and there. The front started to peel and bubble from all the salt.


----------



## WIPensFan

Looks good. Almost looks new. I Like the Dino in your sig.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

WIPensFan;1043019 said:


> Looks good. Almost looks new. I Like the Dino in your sig.


Lol My name is Dean. I play soccer with some guys and they yell Deano then kick the ball and make me run after it. I can run like a deer lol

Id like to do a real paint job but $3000 is alot. Im happy with $14.99 here and there right now. I fluid filmed it really heavy this winter... it looked like a slim ball going down the street.


----------



## snocrete

Got my polar treads on. WOW! what a difference! Also got a couple pics before yesterday's storm. Sorry, didnt get any action shots on this storm....will try and get some on the next one.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

so they do make a difference? Do they actually make the machine useable in the snow? My t300 is just sitting in my shop because it sucks so bad


----------



## Advantage

Here's a couple of our S250 from last year with 9' Virnig Pusher and A pic this year of the RC-50 with 8' Snow Wolf Fast Tach (without the box on)


----------



## Bird21

You better believe they make a difference, I wouldn't lie to you about it. I was so pissed when I first used my Case 450ct to plow. I struggled through two years then I blew a track and went to order new ones. I choose Bridgestone and was all set to get OEM then I mentiioned Snow and she said hands down I will not beleive the difference. Well she was right!!!! Come by and give a try someday..


----------



## snocrete

SullivanSeptic;1138313 said:


> so they do make a difference?


In the pic I posted, that is a 10ft pusher on it(the orange one is my 8fter, which is what usually goes on this machine). We got 3-4 inches of wet stuff this a.m./last night. Ran the 10fter the whole time (with ease).


----------



## Peterbilt

My new PT80

J.


----------



## WIPensFan

That is really sweet! I wanted one of those, but I have no dealer close. Lets see the inside.


----------



## sven_502

Keep us up to date on the PT80, we have a pt30 at work and its been the biggest piece of crap known to man, been to the dealer 5 times in 130 hours. I'm curious to know if we just got a lemon.


----------



## Peterbilt

Up to date? I have 4 of these now, none have any problems.


----------



## sven_502

Cool, maybe it just has something to do with the smaller ones. Everybody likes operating them, its just been very unreliable.


----------



## bplow

This is my 236 a few weeks ago while installed new hydraulic lines for the plow.


----------



## loaderplower93

bplow how do you like the 236?


----------



## R.G.PEEL

This is my T 650 with roller suspension and wide tracks. I'm very pleased with the performance of this machine. My friend has a nice T 300 which is a higher HP machine weighing slightly more. The 650 easily outworks it. I'm excited to see how it works for snow this season. I took delivery in March so I used it once on one of my sites to see how it grabbed with tracks. Seems to work so I'll be reposting after tonight's push.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Dug up a few pics from last year and one after putting wings on a week or so ago.
Would take some new ones but it does NOT SNOW in Colorado any more, Maybe we will get snow for X-mas.
Robert


----------



## snocrete

Good action pics Rob! I am really gonna try and get some pics/vids on our next storm.


----------



## Lawn Enforcer

I rented this T250 from a buddy this week so I could push piles and relocate snow. I've never used a machine this nice, so I sure had a good time with it!


----------



## rob_cook2001

Lawn Enforcer;1156593 said:


> I rented this T250 from a buddy this week so I could push piles and relocate snow. I've never used a machine this nice, so I sure had a good time with it!


Nice skid but where is the DOOR??? The heater works a lot better with a door lol.
Robert


----------



## Lawn Enforcer

rob_cook2001;1157122 said:


> Nice skid but where is the DOOR??? The heater works a lot better with a door lol.
> Robert


haha, I just had to dress warm. I had the heater on full blast and it was about 14 degrees, so not too bad. My buddy said the cab door got in a fight with a tree this fall...and the tree won :realmad: :laughing:


----------



## WIPensFan

Correct me if I'm wrong but, wouldn't now be a good time to put a new door on?


----------



## the new boss 92

thats never any good when the dam tree wins lol


----------



## Rain Man

*I need to go bigger*


----------



## loaderplower93

Rain Man for that kind of lot and stacking yeah you do, bigger is always better in that situation! And you need a cab too!


----------



## ColumbiaLand

I dont know how your using that thing without a cab!


----------



## Rain Man

Its a playground for a school, and they usually have me do it in the daytime when its warmer. It only takes me about 3 hrs, not too bad.


----------



## Lawn Enforcer

WIPensFan;1157221 said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but, wouldn't now be a good time to put a new door on?


It probably would be, but they never use it in winter so I'm sure there is no rush to get a new one. They don't do snow removal, and they already have a pay loader to use for their shop so I understand why they haven't gotten one yet. I just threw on the bibs and jacket and went to work, didn't bug me one bit.


----------



## Lawn Enforcer

the new boss 92;1157230 said:


> thats never any good when the dam tree wins lol


Yeah, I guess it was quite the mess when it broke


----------



## EvenCutLawnCare

Here are a couple shots of our, not the best but ill get some better ones


----------



## jomama45

A few pics, and a short video if it works, of mine last weekend:


----------



## snocrete

jomama45;1158302 said:


> A few pics, and a short video if it works, of mine last weekend:


I see pics but no vid?

I take it the tires are holding up well?....they almost look like drag slicks in the pics.?..


----------



## rob_cook2001

Try the Vid again Jomama.
Good looking skid.


----------



## Idaho Cowboy

Lots of good pics. Gives me some good ideas for what to do with mine. I am considering building my own dozer blade, only cause I don't have the $$ to buy one. I like the guard that one guy built for his bucket. I need to do that as well. I have the same bucket and always have problems will spill over. In the snow, I get a lapfull if I push too far, because I have no cab. 

That's also on the list for next year... plexiglass for the side windows, and rig up something for the door, and I found an aftermarket cab heater I can install (16k - 30k btu's) for a couple hundred dollars. Well worth the investment IMO... I moved up here from the desert, where heaters and cabs are unheard of. After 5 winters of plowing in single digits, or colder, I am done. I need a heater and a cab. I'm not getting any younger!!


----------



## Idaho Cowboy

Here is a pic from 08, at my old place.

It is a JD 7775 SS.



















Here is the SS with a grapple bucket I built for it. 









Sorry, no more snow pics of the SS. Need to get a blade badly though. The bucket works okay, but really sucks for a gravel and dirt driveway, especially when the ground is not frozen hard enough to keep the edge from digging in. I really like those pushers that people were posting. Just need $$$$...


----------



## Idaho Cowboy

Oh, about chaining up tires... I noticed a few people had questions about them. 

I have ladder chains on mine, with the X spikes on the cross chains for traction. The problem I had with them was the twisting motion of the skidsteer when turning was ripping them apart. I had to remove them and repair them every time I used the machine. It sucked trying to clamp them in a vice and use pliers to twist the metal chains back into place and reconnect them in the right spots. 

I solved that problem by tack welding the chain loops together so they could not spread apart. Fixed the problem and I haven't an issue since. 

Maybe that tip will help anyone who was having the same issue.

ETA: that doesn't sound very clear does it? I don't know what the name of the chain link is that connects the ladder part to the main radius chain that all the ladders are attached to. That one link goes through the main chain and folds over back onto itself. That is the one I welded up. The actual chain links themselves were not pulling apart, it is pretty heavy duty chain. I don't imagine this problem is very common with a normal turning machine like a farm tractor or loader.


----------



## Gutter Runner

My 2004 JD 270 Series II. 84 Hp Two speed. I use an 8' plow and I just bought this 8' Virnig snow bucket for it.


----------



## Idaho Cowboy

Nice bucket!


----------



## rob_cook2001

What did the Virnig set you back?
Robert


----------



## merrimacmill

Here is one of mine from yesterday morning, a 2010 New Holland L175 with the snow wolf snow tires on it and the 8' blade.


----------



## GMCHD plower

merrimacmill;1167674 said:


> Here is one of mine from yesterday morning, a 2010 New Holland L175 with the snow wolf snow tires on it and the 8' blade.


Looks great Collin!! I take it you havent had a chance to test it in a decent amount of snow? If so how'd it do?


----------



## rob_cook2001

Nice NH and plow. Slap some snow wolf wings on that thing :}


----------



## JpLawn

merrimacmill;1167674 said:


> Here is one of mine from yesterday morning, a 2010 New Holland L175 with the snow wolf snow tires on it and the 8' blade.


Very nice setup. Did you get it just to do that apple bees or is there another site next door you do too? I know that place and I don't recall it being very big.


----------



## Jelinek61

jomama45;1158302 said:


> A few pics, and a short video if it works, of mine last weekend:
> QUOTE]
> 
> Hows that snow plow you made holding up? I still really like your design


----------



## merrimacmill

JpLawn;1167854 said:


> Very nice setup. Did you get it just to do that apple bees or is there another site next door you do too? I know that place and I don't recall it being very big.


No, I do a lot of work right on that strip. It goes to other places.


----------



## JpLawn

merrimacmill;1168057 said:


> No, I do a lot of work right on that strip. It goes to other places.


That's what I thought. You ready for the storm Sunday in to Monday.


----------



## merrimacmill

JpLawn;1168675 said:


> That's what I thought. You ready for the storm Sunday in to Monday.


Oh yes I am. A little bit nervous, but still pretty excited. Its not everyday that we get to work for 2 days in 60 mph winds, whiteout conditions, and 2 feet of snow.


----------



## jomama45

Jelinek61;1167910 said:


> jomama45;1158302 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A few pics, and a short video if it works, of mine last weekend:
> QUOTE]
> 
> Hows that snow plow you made holding up? I still really like your design
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. :waving:
> 
> It's doing well now, but I did have my share of issue early last season. Since then, I've taken it a little easier with the plow (less stacking, less down pressure, mostly just letting the plow do the work instead of forcing it) and it's finally holding together well, knock on wood. It does pus far more snow than I ever expected, so the few problems ave been worth it to me. It's been a good learning experience if nothing else............
Click to expand...


----------



## Effinay

*Skidsteer*

Not exactly a "skidsteer", but it does skid a little and I do have to steer it.......


----------



## Effinay

*Thank You........*



nhpatriot;738956 said:


> Do you care to cite who within this thread is making an example of their stupidity so that they might be properly offended, or is your asinine offensive simply directed to all of us so that we might feel collectively chastised? It smacks of superiority coming from someone who lists backpack blowers in their avatar......and you dragged your opinion over from another thread. Your self righteousness with DrivewayDoctor clearly is still stuck in your craw. Your last two posts have been telling other people how stupid they are. If you have nothing of positive substance to add to a thread, let it be.


for stepping up and eloquently calling this guy out.


----------



## Effinay

*Makes me smile*



SullivanSeptic;918884 said:


> I don't like to run my own either, but I'm the only one that can do anything right so sometimes I have to. Usually my operators run them, but my guys can be a little sloppy if i am not on them.


When I see someone with the ability to poke fun at themselvesand not take this stuff so seriously. Love the qoute at the bottom of your posts! Thanks........


----------



## nhpatriot

Effinay;1169814 said:


> for stepping up and eloquently calling this guy out.


Oh, it was a distinct pleasure! Thank you for your appreciation. Sometimes, a man can only take so much.


----------



## Gutter Runner

rob_cook2001;1167570 said:


> What did the Virnig set you back?
> Robert


I paid just over $1500 brand new, with the bolt on cutting edge, including tax. I love this thing. I can move a mountain of snow with it, plus be able to get nice and close to garage doors for back dragging. The visibility is great. Very well built.


----------



## tat2d_diver

Here's a couple of pics and videos from this winter of the plow I built for my skid steer.

Back dragging a drift. For reference the blade is 32" high.









Random pushing pic.









A couple vids of the 15" storm a couple weeks ago.


----------



## WIPensFan

Nice pics and vids.Thumbs Up That was a lot of snow, no prob for the BOBCAT!!wesport


----------



## snow

Local contractor from stamford was using this setup to clear sidewalks today


----------



## cat320

snow;1172476 said:


> Local contractor from stamford was using this setup to clear sidewalks today


nice set up


----------



## snow

Heres some photos from the greenwich time website of the previously posted skidsteer in action.


----------



## flatlander42

I like all the reflector tape on that skid...not a bad idea.


----------



## DGODGR

masternate42;1174388 said:


> I like all the reflector tape on that skid...not a bad idea.


I don't want to hi-jack this thread but I just have to comment. I checked out the video in your signature. That Walker mower can flat move some F'n snow!. How much do those things cost?


----------



## Scottscape

digging out 23 inches 3 years ago


----------



## flatlander42

DGODGR;1174996 said:


> I don't want to hi-jack this thread but I just have to comment. I checked out the video in your signature. That Walker mower can flat move some F'n snow!. How much do those things cost?


~8k for the mower
~1.5-2k for the blower
I'll be making a new thread hopefully early next week, finally some snow this friday.

Continue on with the skids!!!


----------



## LoweJ82

Heres a couple pics of my old 743 with 2200 hours, Just rigged this blade on a couple days ago its a 7' 6" x 24" high blade, still need to get the rams setup with my aux hydr on the machine, I plan to get a quick attach plate and welding it to it over the summer months

anyone have any thoughts as to what kind of plow this is?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Looks like a Meyer blade


----------



## merrimacmill

GMCHD plower;1167679 said:


> Looks great Collin!! I take it you havent had a chance to test it in a decent amount of snow? If so how'd it do?


Now I have. It did great in the larger amounts of snow. Tires cut through the snow nicely to get right to the pavement instead of floating on top of it.


----------



## cretebaby

LoweJ82;1175655 said:


> Heres a couple pics of my old 743 with 2200 hours, Just rigged this blade on a couple days ago its a 7' 6" x 24" high blade, still need to get the rams setup with my aux hydr on the machine, I plan to get a quick attach plate and welding it to it over the summer months
> 
> anyone have any thoughts as to what kind of plow this is?


Nice. You can plow the snow and scarify the ice at the same time. LOL

I vote Meyer as well.


----------



## GMCHD plower

merrimacmill;1175916 said:


> Now I have. It did great in the larger amounts of snow. Tires cut through the snow nicely to get right to the pavement instead of floating on top of it.


Nice!! Glad to hear it did well, I have a buddy looking at one, he'll use it for the same use... Any new pic's?


----------



## jomama45

Lowe,

That sure looks like an older, lighter duty Meyer, as the others already said.

When you mount it to the Q/A plate, don't mount it solid, but use a chain like you are now. A LD plow like that won't last real long with down pressure all the time. Good luck.


----------



## LoweJ82

jomama45;1175989 said:


> Lowe,
> 
> That sure looks like an older, lighter duty Meyer, as the others already said.
> 
> When you mount it to the Q/A plate, don't mount it solid, but use a chain like you are now. A LD plow like that won't last real long with down pressure all the time. Good luck.


thanks for the advice, I plan to make it pretty much the same setup as what I have now when I switch to the q/a plate except for im gonna have a removable square tube that will apply down pressure if/when needed. I did notice my teeth hit the ground next time ill use the other mounting holes and see how it does.

The plow isnt real heavy I was thinking it may be a homeowner series, $50 and the guy set it up for me.


----------



## snocrete

jomama45;1158302 said:


> A few pics, and a short video if it works, of mine last weekend


Did you ever get your vid to work Joe?

Here is a couple pics and a short vid of my buddies pusher he made out of a Cat Challenger track. Goes from 10ft straight down to 6.5ft in full scoop.

Edit: sorry, vid didnt upload...working on getting it going.


----------



## gd8boltman

*Look forward to the video*

that looks quite innovative!!


----------



## snocrete

here ya go.


----------



## Jelinek61

Thats a slick idea. He can just flip it over when the one side is worn out too.


----------



## Rod (NH)

Posted this in the trucks and plows thread. It should have been here instead.

Cleaning up some overnight drifts in my road from 1/12/11 storm:








Bobcat S650 with 72" SB200


----------



## WIPensFan

snocrete;1196549 said:


> here ya go.


Very nice! That's going to get copied like crazy now. Couldn't he bolt a steel or poly cutting edge to the bottom to give some rigidity for back dragging? In 3 seperate sections of course to maintain the folding aspect still.


----------



## WIPensFan

Rod (NH);1196672 said:


> Posted this in the trucks and plows thread. It should have been here instead.
> 
> Cleaning up some overnight drifts in my road from 1/12/11 storm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobcat S650 with 72" SB200


Cool picture! Blower working good? Any problems with your machine yet?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Is that high flow or no


----------



## snocrete

WIPensFan;1196817 said:


> Very nice! That's going to get copied like crazy now. Couldn't he bolt a steel or poly cutting edge to the bottom to give some rigidity for back dragging? In 3 seperate sections of course to maintain the folding aspect still.


yes. he told me he has ideas for that.....but imo, theres no need. It seems to work just as good forward as it does backward.


----------



## WIPensFan

snocrete;1197087 said:


> yes. he told me he has ideas for that.....but imo, theres no need. It seems to work just as good forward as it does backward.


In the video, it looked like the corners were a little floppy, so I couldn't tell. Any way you could post a video of it plowing?

Couple other questions please: Is that track used? It looks like it has a lot of tread to it. How expensive for that 10' piece? Does it mark concrete?

Sorry, but I'm really intrigued by that thing! Don't worry I couldn't build that on my best day.


----------



## snocrete

WIPensFan;1197134 said:


> In the video, it looked like the corners were a little floppy, so I couldn't tell. Any way you could post a video of it plowing? *He is working on getting a good vid...I have a crap one on my youtube account you can look at.*
> 
> Couple other questions please: Is that track used? *Yes* It looks like it has a lot of tread to it. How expensive for that 10' piece? *Not sure.* Does it mark concrete? *No more/less than any other rubber edged plow/pusher*
> 
> Sorry, but I'm really intrigued by that thing! Don't worry I couldn't build that on my best day.


He is in the process of making a couple more. I think he is gonna sell em for about $3500. PM me if you want more of his info.


----------



## Rod (NH)

WIPensFan;1196822 said:


> Cool picture! Blower working good? Any problems with your machine yet?


The blower is working fine, although I'm not pleased by the solid mounting design. It may be fine for smooth pavement but not the best for uneven gravel drives. The only way to float the blower is by using the main lift arms in float. That doesn't work well as far as I'm concerned. In any event, I do not want to have any additional down pressure on the blower due to the partial weight of the lift arms. I also want to avoid having to regularly "adjust" the tilt to avoid either digging in or leaving excessive snow on my gravel driveway (1/2 mile). I'm planning on customizing the blower mounting later on to provide a float arrangement similar to what I did for attaching my 8 ft Fisher truck plow to the skid, as indicated here:
http://www.worldpath.net/~thompson/bobcat/bobcatplow.htm
I really like the hydraulic blower plus the excellent visibility and maneuverability available with the skid. After messing around for years with breaking shear pins and backing up on an open station, underpowered ag tractor, this arrangement is simply fantastic. I did pick up a rock once of sufficient size to stall the blower. No problem with the hydraulic drive though. Just stop, pry the rock out and continue on.

No problems with the skid yet. I've only had it about 3 months though. Speaking about skid visibility however, it's not great to the rear as you must know. The dealer added a rear view mirror in the inside overhead but I wanted more. So I added my own mirrors on each lift arm as shown:








When I back into my shed through a rather narrow doorway, I need to clearly see the rear sides and tires of the skid. The internal rear view mirror didn't permit that at all. The lift arm mirrors do.

@NICHOLS LANDSCA:

It's a high flow blower package (9.6ci/rev) to match the skid's high flow hydraulic capacity. For the S650, that's 30.5 gpm at 3500 psig measured at the aux couplers.


----------



## WIPensFan

snocrete;1197174 said:


> He is in the process of making a couple more. I think he is gonna sell em for about $3500. PM me if you want more of his info.


Thanks mike. I will PM you at some point about this. Gotta plow tomorrow.:salute:


----------



## WIPensFan

Rod (NH);1197196 said:


> The blower is working fine, although I'm not pleased by the solid mounting design. It may be fine for smooth pavement but not the best for uneven gravel drives. The only way to float the blower is by using the main lift arms in float. That doesn't work well as far as I'm concerned. In any event, I do not want to have any additional down pressure on the blower due to the partial weight of the lift arms. I also want to avoid having to regularly "adjust" the tilt to avoid either digging in or leaving excessive snow on my gravel driveway (1/2 mile). I'm planning on customizing the blower mounting later on to provide a float arrangement similar to what I did for attaching my 8 ft Fisher truck plow to the skid, as indicated here:
> http://www.worldpath.net/~thompson/bobcat/bobcatplow.htm
> I really like the hydraulic blower plus the excellent visibility and maneuverability available with the skid. After messing around for years with breaking shear pins and backing up on an open station, underpowered ag tractor, this arrangement is simply fantastic. I did pick up a rock once of sufficient size to stall the blower. No problem with the hydraulic drive though. Just stop, pry the rock out and continue on.
> 
> No problems with the skid yet. I've only had it about 3 months though. Speaking about skid visibility however, it's not great to the rear as you must know. The dealer added a rear view mirror in the inside overhead but I wanted more. So I added my own mirrors on each lift arm as shown:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I back into my shed through a rather narrow doorway, I need to clearly see the rear sides and tires of the skid. The internal rear view mirror didn't permit that at all. The lift arm mirrors do.
> 
> @NICHOLS LANDSCA:
> 
> It's a high flow blower package (9.6ci/rev) to match the skid's high flow hydraulic capacity. For the S650, that's 30.5 gpm at 3500 psig measured at the aux couplers.


Rod, glad to hear it's working good, gravel drives are tough to deal with. Mirrors look good, it's always hard to see well in the skids if you're not looking at something in front of you. Hope you get the blower operating to your liking.


----------



## merrimacmill

Here are mine after a storm, the case does have a cab it just broke. I was shocked to find out it wasn't safety glass.. Also a picture of some pre-storm adjustments taking place on the pushers with the service truck (which still needs to be lettered).


----------



## jomama45

snocrete;1196519 said:


> Did you ever get your vid to work Joe?


No I didn't Mike.

It was a real short shot from in the cab, it really wasn't worth the time it would take to click on it, much less for my "dinosaur" mind to figure out how to upload it here............ Thumbs Up

Today's snow would have been a great oppurtunity for me to get some video, but being as I typically choose to fly solo, that isn't happening anytime soon....


----------



## snocrete

jomama45;1201567 said:


> No I didn't Mike.
> 
> It was a real short shot from in the cab, it really wasn't worth the time it would take to click on it, much less for my "dinosaur" mind to figure out how to upload it here............ Thumbs Up
> 
> Today's snow would have been a great oppurtunity for me to get some video, but being as I typically choose to fly solo, that isn't happening anytime soon....


Listen....just prop the damn camera up on something & press rec....come on, your killin me here Joe.

Seriously though, its tough to do even when your not solo. I hate to stop and waste the time usually. I have a couple accounts that are always done last because they are not under any real time constraints.....and I'm hoping its day light when we get to them next time, and I will get some better footage.


----------



## Idaho Cowboy

My plow truck tranny seized, clutch went out, and radiator blew. All at the same time. So since it is down, and I live at the end of private road right in the snow belt, I built an adapter and put the plow on my skid.

It is way too big for my skid, and I haven't had the chance to test it in any real snow. There is a slight chance of snow on Sunday, so we'll see. But right now, it pushed just fine straight on my driveway with the little bit of slush I have left. Turning is a challenge, and I have to take some of the weight off the blade from time to time. On the road, with the blade at an angle, it seems to push just fine, but then there isn't much snow there to really test it. The skidsteer is way too light and slow for this plow, but if I can't do it with this, my neighbor has a big Kubota with a q/a plate.


----------



## Idaho Cowboy




----------



## Idaho Cowboy

A cab with heater is on the agenda for next year.


----------



## WIPensFan

:laughing: That would be awesome if it worked. That's the biggest plow I've seen on a skid yet.


----------



## fiveoboy01

I agree... PLEASE get video of that in action!


----------



## bighornjd

Few of mine from yesterday, cleaning up and pushing back piles at the intersections and clearing a couple side streets that are really steep and a little tight for the dump truck.


----------



## bighornjd

One more...










And a few non-snow pics...


----------



## dieseld

Nice INTL.


----------



## Idaho Cowboy

WIPensFan;1217369 said:


> :laughing: That would be awesome if it worked. That's the biggest plow I've seen on a skid yet.


So far...

I just took it for a test run down to the end of my road and back (1.5 miles round trip). I scraped the road and cut into the snow bank about 3 feet the entire way. This is slush heavy super wet snow, just about 2 feet deep, the kind that rolls off in big boulder size chunks..

Anyway, it pushed it just fine. Didn't seem to stress the machine. No issues with it getting hot. I might have to get chains for the front tires too though, it wanted to push sideways a few times.

I think it will handle a snowfall just fine. As long as I don't let it pile up too deep before hitting it. Way to slow to throw the snow at all, it just rolls out the end of the plow.



fiveoboy01;1217372 said:


> I agree... PLEASE get video of that in action!


Can't do video. But I can probably get someone to take a picture. No real snow in the forecast for the next week though.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Bighorn... I LOVE the chrome stack on the skid. Didn't notice it at first but nice touch.


----------



## Idaho Cowboy

I like that 320. I like it a lot.


----------



## DGODGR

Chrome stacks are available from Deere. My 544J came with one too. I bought mine used so I don't know if you have to order it special (at an additional cost) or what. I don't really look for them but it seems that I have noticed them on a lot.,, or even most, of the late model Deeres I've seen lately. Most people poke a little fun at them, at first, then quickly admit that it really looks good on there.


----------



## JaimeG

Our 325 also came with a chrome stack.


----------



## dirthog28

BigHornJD looks like somebody got carried away with the refective tape (Dump,trailer, skid). I think last time I bought tape it came in 100' so might as well use it up!


----------



## bighornjd

dirthog28;1218999 said:


> BigHornJD looks like somebody got carried away with the refective tape (Dump,trailer, skid). I think last time I bought tape it came in 100' so might as well use it up!


Hahahahaha, yeah I would never buy that much reflective tape on purpose, it's too dang expensive. I think it's like a dollar something a foot usually? I bought a box of misc. crap at a farm auction a few years ago for like 10 bucks. It had a few tools in it that caught my eye. Got it home and there was 2 100 foot rolls of relective 3M tape buried in the bottom, brand new in the boxes. I put that sh!t on everything and I still can't use it all!!! I figure it never hurts to be well seen.

The chrome stack I think is like a $100 option from Deere when new. I think it adds about 10 horsepower.... I don't know, was on it when I got it. I usually get more comments on the dual 6" chrome stacks on the rollback, lol. (Also there when I bought it)

Thanks for all the compliments


----------



## snocrete

Figured I would bring one of my favorite threads back to the top, with some pics of our new snow bucket. These are cell phone pics, so hopfully they come out decent.


----------



## TremblaySNOW

I love that deere, are those windows part ot the enclosed cab or did you use plexi glass & just 
screw it on ?


----------



## jomama45

snocrete;1242839 said:


> Figured I would bring one of my favorite threads back to the top, with some pics of our new snow bucket. These are cell phone pics, so hopfully they come out decent.


If that works, you may have saved me alot of time and money Mike........

Let's hear about it......... Thumbs Up


----------



## DareDog

wish i had my camera saw a ASV going down road and pulling in to the gas station.


----------



## bugthug

My son moving some firewood with the 130


----------



## getsum

A couple iv run this year


----------



## Grassman09

bugthug;1242941 said:


> My son moving some firewood with the 130


Thumbs Up I thought u said u have snow there? Jake looks like hes having fun. I'll hire him next year.


----------



## snocrete

jomama45;1242924 said:


> If that works, you may have saved me alot of time and money Mike........
> 
> Let's hear about it......... Thumbs Up


 I would guesstimate about $150 +/- for cost to build from start to final coat of true "Bobcat Orange" spray paint.....this would vary depending on your access to scraps of metal, etc, etc. I figure its capacity is comparable to my 88inch snow bucket..?..?...but in a 74 inch wide package. 1/4in thick 1x1 in. square tubing, 10 gauge expanded metal, and some 1/4in x 2in flat stock. Its the width if the bucket and about 2ft high.

I'm sure it could be damaged if misused, but I feel confident it will work for us...and could VERY easily be fixed if something did happen. And it wouldn't be a show stopper even if it did break.....we really dont use the snow buckets all that much.


----------



## bugthug

Grassman09;1242989 said:


> Thumbs Up I thought u said u have snow there? Jake looks like hes having fun. I'll hire him next year.


couple of flurries what is it you pay ? loonies or toonies?


----------



## Grassman09

bugthug;1243014 said:


> couple of flurries what is it you pay ? loonies or toonies?


Neither. I pay all my guys in Canadian Tire money. LOL.. Its legal tender according to my uncle.:laughing:


----------



## WIPensFan

snocrete;1242994 said:


> I would guesstimate about $150 +/- for cost to build from start to final coat of true "Bobcat Orange" spray paint.....this would vary depending on your access to scraps of metal, etc, etc. I figure its capacity is comparable to my 88inch snow bucket..?..?...but in a 74 inch wide package. 1/4in thick 1x1 in. square tubing, 10 gauge expanded metal, and some 1/4in x 2in flat stock. Its the width if the bucket and about 2ft high.
> 
> I'm sure it could be damaged if misused, but I feel confident it will work for us...and could VERY easily be fixed if something did happen. And it wouldn't be a show stopper even if it did break.....we really dont use the snow buckets all that much.


What, you don't like icebergs hitting the door?

Interesting idea Mike, I like the orange paint. Should work good, that's where all the snow wants to go anyway, right over the top.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

getsum;1242988 said:


> A couple iv run this year


The MNDOT would run out of ink if they pulled you over here.


----------



## hlntoiz

bugthug;1242941 said:


> My son moving some firewood with the 130


Gotta love the Takeuchi!.....


----------



## getsum

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1243353 said:


> The MNDOT would run out of ink if they pulled you over here.


It was a bad angle. the skid wasnt as big as it looked and we pulled the plow off in the yard. the skid was like 4k and trailer was maaaby 2k. truck is rated for 12k


----------



## DGODGR

Just for the sake of argument. That 190 is probably closer to 6,000 pounds. 'Just saying.


----------



## getsum

ok so at 6 and say trailer at 2 still under the 12k. limited budget= undersized truck and cant afford the $30 delivery to 21 accounts lol not everyone can afford 3/4 and 1tons. Thumbs Up have to start somewhere. iv seen wayy worse hooked up to trucks here


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

getsum;1244034 said:


> It was a bad angle. the skid wasnt as big as it looked and we pulled the plow off in the yard. the skid was like 4k and trailer was maaaby 2k. truck is rated for 12k





DGODGR;1244236 said:


> Just for the sake of argument. That 190 is probably closer to 6,000 pounds. 'Just saying.


Actually it's closer to 8K.


----------



## getsum

wow 7,700 im shocked. the truck never acted it. i was told 4 to 6k.


----------



## Omran

*here is my t250*

Here is my Bobcat T250


----------



## cretebaby

Omran;1245133 said:


> Here is my Bobcat T250


This thread is for skid steers.


----------



## WIPensFan

Omran;1245133 said:


> Here is my Bobcat T250


Looks nice.Thumbs Up Sweet trailer too.


----------



## WIPensFan

cretebaby;1245161 said:


> This thread is for skid steers.


.......


----------



## Omran

cretebaby;1245161 said:


> This thread is for skid steers.


well I don't have a skidsteer, it is track loader, but what the heck more pictures


----------



## snocrete

cretebaby;1245161 said:


> This thread is for skid steers.


How bout posting some pics then smarty pants..............even though they'd be of a JD .


----------



## snocrete

Omran;1245186 said:


> well I don't have a skidsteer, it is a *CTL*, but what the heck more pictures


fixed it for ya.....nice machine btw.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Here is mine. It mostly gets used in summer months. It is mostly kept in shop for loading salt. It will go out to move piles or big snows to help with loading docks.


----------



## mchur01




----------



## rob_cook2001

Good looking skids everyone. Here are a few more pics. One with the plow/wings and one with the pusher.
Robert


----------



## Rico T.

EDIT: Nevermind, I'll move it to the Heavy Equipment Forum...


----------



## WIPensFan

rob_cook2001;1246066 said:


> Good looking skids everyone. Here are a few more pics. One with the plow/wings and one with the pusher.
> Robert


Rob I didn't know you had an account on "Mars" :laughing:


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

I picked this up this past June.


----------



## snocrete

WIPensFan;1246797 said:


> Rob I didn't know you had an account on "Mars"


:laughing:

Here is a rental machine we used on the last storm. We ran our 88in snow bucket on it.


----------



## WIPensFan

How did you like it Mike? Or did you buy it already?


----------



## snocrete

WIPensFan;1254245 said:


> How did you like it Mike? Or did you buy it already?


No, but my dealer is getting me a quote on one Not sure I would buy right now anyway? I just order a new pickup yesterday...so my wife would probably blow a gasket if I came home with one of those 2

As for liking it...I loved it. I've run the new M series machines a few times, but each time I like them more and more. The cabs are soooo nice. A very well balanced machine imo.

sending you a pm.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Can't post pics twice on here but I have some good pics of the T650 under R.G. Peel Construction Pic and vid thread. Snocrete, do you know what looks really good behind new pickups? New M series bobcats. Don't worry about what your wife will say, that's a problem for future-mike to deal with. Besides, new M series will make you money. Wife will cost you money. Weigh it out....


----------



## WIPensFan

R.G.PEEL;1254298 said:


> Can't post pics twice on here but I have some good pics of the T650 under R.G. Peel Construction Pic and vid thread. Snocrete, do you know what looks really good behind new pickups? New M series bobcats. Don't worry about what your wife will say, that's a problem for future-mike to deal with. Besides, new M series will make you money. Wife will cost you money. Weigh it out....


Now that's a motivational speech!


----------



## merrimacmill

2010 New Holland L175 with a 7 foot snow bucket and snow wolf snow tires.


----------



## snocrete

R.G.PEEL;1254298 said:


> Can't post pics twice on here but I have some good pics of the T650 under R.G. Peel Construction Pic and vid thread. Snocrete, do you know what looks really good behind new pickups? New M series bobcats. Don't worry about what your wife will say, that's a problem for future-mike to deal with. Besides, new M series will make you money. Wife will cost you money. Weigh it out....





WIPensFan;1254314 said:


> Now that's a motivational speech!


You guys kill me :laughing:......or are you trying to get me killed


----------



## BrynBaily

My newer series 2 machine with blower.


----------



## WIPensFan

merrimacmill;1254321 said:


> 2010 New Holland L175 with a 7 foot snow bucket and snow wolf snow tires.


Great looking New Holland, did you polish the door? It's pretty shiny.



BrynBaily;1254906 said:


> My newer series 2 machine with blower.


Nice machine, whatever you do, don't scratch it! You use the blower a lot?


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

BrynBaily;1254906 said:


> My newer series 2 machine with blower.


Have they changed the controls in the series 2 machines like they did with the C series?


----------



## BrynBaily

WIPensFan;1254909 said:


> Nice machine, whatever you do, don't scratch it! You use the blower a lot?


Probably not as much as someone who lives in Wisconsin would, but when the weather hits we have it and its a great time saver if run by the right person.



Mid-Ohio Scaper;1255108 said:


> Have they changed the controls in the series 2 machines like they did with the C series?


Yes, exactly the same. Much improvement over the older ones. The power difference is noticeable as well, that's what sold us when we demoed it.


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper

BrynBaily;1255139 said:


> Yes, exactly the same. Much improvement over the older ones. The power difference is noticeable as well, that's what sold us when we demoed it.


Which Cat store did you pick her up at?


----------



## BrynBaily

Mid-Ohio Scaper;1255148 said:


> Which Cat store did you pick her up at?


Ohio Cat out of Canton.


----------



## magnum1

*New Toy*

New toy w/an older blade I had on a tractor, I think I need a bigger blade for this puppy.
Waiting on cab and heater to be installed next week. Any suggestions on blades ?


----------



## Jelinek61

Nice Case 440. You should put a 9' or 10' kage innovations plow/pusher on it.


----------



## magnum1

Jelinek61;1267859 said:


> Nice Case 440. You should put a 9' or 10' kage innovations plow/pusher on it.


Been doing a little research, Looking at sectional blades and also interested in a daniels 
blade. The unit will have an auger & bucket attachments on it most of the year and plow in winter


----------



## WIPensFan

Nice looking skid Magnum1. Good luck finding a blade for it, lots of choices.


----------



## alldayrj

here's my gehl 5640 after he big blizzard of 2009/2010. 
you can see how deep and drifting the snow is next to the machine. thats a row of ford rangers buried next to it.









here is a stacking job from this past season next to my frontier









I'm looking into mounting an older boss 9' blade from my dump truck to a quick attach plate or making tabs in the bucket for it. any opinion on hard mounting the blade vs a chain style lift? looking through this thread at the home made and store bought blades there seems to be a couple of each style. Also, the boss is an electric plow so I would need some way of attaching the plow hydraulics directly to the machine hydraulics. all things to consider unless someone is selling a snow pusher cheap in the long island area...


----------



## Rain Man

Nice pile of snow


----------



## sparksrides

anyone have an idea of the weight of a new holland LX 985 having trouble with tires on my trailer blowing out and wanted to see if the steer is too heavy the trailer GVW is 12500


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

sparksrides;1281158 said:


> anyone have an idea of the weight of a new holland LX 985 having trouble with tires on my trailer blowing out and wanted to see if the steer is too heavy the trailer GVW is 12500


7840lbs for the machine and bucket. Are you putting the right tires on it? I'm guessing you would be running a 235/85/16 load range E at least that's what I run on the little trailer (12,000lbs)


----------



## DGODGR

sparksrides;1281158 said:


> anyone have an idea of the weight of a new holland LX 985 having trouble with tires on my trailer blowing out and wanted to see if the steer is too heavy the trailer GVW is 12500


Many of the less expensive trailers (like mine) have rims that are less than stellar rims when it comes to rigidity. If you have a drop deck trailer (where the fenders and tires stick up above the deck) you will eventually have issues with fenders cracking and not staying perfectly in place. Even with the higher quality trailers. Since the tire/fender clearence is already tight you may find that the tire will rub the fender when things get out of whack. This could blow out a tire in a mile.
My other thought is that the tires may be locking up, if it's a tandem (which I assume since it's a 12,500 GVW) the tires may be locking up during braking if the trailer is empty. On my trailer I must dial the brakes off when towing empty. Heat may be causing your issue so make sure you have proper inflation too. I like to run the max recommended pressure. Skidding the tires may overheat them and will create flat/thin spots too.
I used to have a 20k GVW Ziemann deckover trailer that I hauled my backhoe (18k with all the buckets) on. It used to eat tires (blister: burst; seperate tread) especially on longer trips. I don't remember the tire size but they were only available in bias plys at the time. I never found out why but my tire guy said he had a couple of other customers with the same issue on that trailer. Even when they switched rims to run radials.


----------



## snocrete

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1281193 said:


> 7840lbs for the machine and bucket. Are you putting the right tires on it? I'm guessing you would be running a 235/85/16 load range E at least that's what I run on the little trailer (12,000lbs)


Tires would be the first place to start....and also, how much the trailer itself weighs? Are you sure the GVW is 12500 on the trailer?



DGODGR;1281243 said:


> I used to have a 20k GVW Ziemann deckover trailer that I hauled my backhoe (18k with all the buckets) on. It used to eat tires (blister: burst; seperate tread) especially on longer trips.QUOTE]
> 
> That trailer had to weigh at least 3 - 4000lbs, right? Machine w/ buckets is 18k....total is 22k. Running a trailer over its GVW all the time is going to tear stuff up quicker.


----------



## DGODGR

snocrete;1281258 said:


> Tires would be the first place to start....and also, how much the trailer itself weighs? Are you sure the GVW is 12500 on the trailer?
> 
> 
> 
> DGODGR;1281243 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to have a 20k GVW Ziemann deckover trailer that I hauled my backhoe (18k with all the buckets) on. It used to eat tires (blister: burst; seperate tread) especially on longer trips.QUOTE]
> 
> That trailer had to weigh at least 3 - 4000lbs, right? Machine w/ buckets is 18k....total is 22k. Running a trailer over its GVW all the time is going to tear stuff up quicker.
> 
> 
> 
> I would agree to that but your post pointed out a mistake in my post. The Zieman trailer I had was a model 2660 with air brakes and a 20k# payload not GVW. Sorry for the mix up.
Click to expand...


----------



## bruin250

Nice looking skid steers boys:salute:


----------



## snocrete

DGODGR;1281259 said:


> snocrete;1281258 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would agree to that but your post pointed out a mistake in my post. The Zieman trailer I had was a model 2660 with air brakes and a 20k# payload not GVW. Sorry for the mix up.
> 
> 
> 
> No apology necessary....I wondered if that was a mistake.
Click to expand...


----------



## RamPainting LLC

My newly acquired Cat 246


----------



## sparksrides

the tires are at max psi but even then the tires bulge and get warm. we just replaced all 4 so i'll see how she does, i need to get to a scale because something doesn't seem right, the old tires weren't perfect but they weren't shoot either 

on another note what would make the skid steer bog down (at full throttle) when turning hard (skidding) or climbing a hill or even when I get into some deep mud and start spinning tires. we did just put on a new set of mclaren semi solid tires and they were much bigger then the stock ones


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

sparksrides;1283334 said:


> the tires are at max psi but even then the tires bulge and get warm. we just replaced all 4 so i'll see how she does, i need to get to a scale because something doesn't seem right, the old tires weren't perfect but they weren't shoot either
> 
> on another note what would make the skid steer bog down (at full throttle) when turning hard (skidding) or climbing a hill or even when I get into some deep mud and start spinning tires. we did just put on a new set of mclaren semi solid tires and they were much bigger then the stock ones


The rpm will drop a little when turning or putting a load on it. Is the skid a 2 speed? Is it in 2nd? That skid should have 12-16.5's or 14-17.5's it takes either. Could be the fuel filter


----------



## sparksrides

defiantly in first its even worse in 2nd ill have to check the size but it seems to be to much i have to back off to keep it from stalling, never had a skid steer do this but this is the first NH i have ran


----------



## DGODGR

I am not familiar with the workings of any NH skid steer but you may need to check the relief pressures. You may be having a problem with the swash plate if it has an axial piston pump. Anyway you will probably have more success if you post in the HE section. This is a thread for pictures. You might have the wrong audience.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

DGODGR;1283584 said:


> I am not familiar with the workings of any NH skid steer but you may need to check the relief pressures. You may be having a problem with the swash plate if it has an axial piston pump. Anyway you will probably have more success if you post in the HE section. This is a thread for pictures. You might have the wrong audience.


If it were the relief valves on the pump it wouldn't be stalling the machine. I had the valve go bad on the lift circuit on the 252, sounded like a machine gun when I'd try and lift too much. I was doing a green roof and had end dumps showing up every 1.5hrs with the soil, just had to milk her through the day.


----------



## DuramaxLML-42

The company i sub for has a couple...  75 cough cough

The new holland l-185 is my dream machine, saving up for a new one. Two speed and weight kit. Heat and AC. Stereo and other essentials for the snow business


----------



## flatlander42

bulk discount I hope!!!! a truck and trailer for each?? or they left on site?


----------



## DuramaxLML-42

They're all left on site. Arctic buys new every year and sells them every year... New machines every season. The number they buy increases every year too... They also bought 14 924H wheel loaders aswell...


----------



## SullivanSeptic

They are all sitting over at Ritchie Bros right now. Been seeing their machines being moved all week.


----------



## blk90s13

I can put a picture in this thread too


----------



## DuramaxLML-42

SullivanSeptic;1284034 said:


> They are all sitting over at Ritchie Bros right now. Been seeing their machines being moved all week.


Yep, I talked to their Director of Operations John Starek the other day and he told me they already sold everything to them. Wow, lucky SOB's Thumbs Up


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

heading out to do a little sweeping.

Bobcat S300 painted it with a brush last year. Thumbs Up


----------



## JE_enterprises

Heres my new, to me machine i picked up. It is going to be mostly used for mulching trees but thinking about putting a Kage or a snow bucket on it for winter.


----------



## MatthewG

My 2008 JD also for sale


----------



## magnum1

Mathew G. ????? PM me with a req. sales figure on unit, hrs ?, hp ?. more photo's


----------



## wislxer

JE_enterprises;1284759 said:


> Heres my new, to me machine i picked up. It is going to be mostly used for mulching trees but thinking about putting a Kage or a snow bucket on it for winter.


My dream machine! I want the same combo, Forestry Ed. with the Fecon head. Awesome man, congrats! You bought used? Mind giving me a ballpark.


----------



## JE_enterprises

wislxer;1285022 said:


> My dream machine! I want the same combo, Forestry Ed. with the Fecon head. Awesome man, congrats! You bought used? Mind giving me a ballpark.


Thanks, I cant wait to really see what it can do! I found it on ebay surprisingly, called the dealer and after a little negotiating he let the whole thing go for 58K. He bought it for a customer but he couldn't pay for it so the dealer used it as a demo. The machine only has 450 hrs and the head has ~200. I was super lucky to find it. Arent they made up your way?


----------



## wislxer

JE_enterprises;1285046 said:


> Thanks, I cant wait to really see what it can do! I found it on ebay surprisingly, called the dealer and after a little negotiating he let the whole thing go for 58K. He bought it for a customer but he couldn't pay for it so the dealer used it as a demo. The machine only has 450 hrs and the head has ~200. I was super lucky to find it. Arent they made up your way?


As far as I know ASV was formed by an engineer from Polaris and one from Arctic Cat (both MN companies). And I believe that when the machines were ASV their hq was Grand Rapids MN which is approx. 90 miles from Duluth, where I live. I could be wrong about any or all of this but I thought I read that somewhwere. Now since they've been bought out by Terex your guess is as good as mine regarding where they are now made? Good luck with the sweet machine!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

wislxer;1285050 said:


> As far as I know ASV was formed by an engineer from Polaris and one from Arctic Cat (both MN companies). And I believe that when the machines were ASV their hq was Grand Rapids MN which is approx. 90 miles from Duluth, where I live. I could be wrong about any or all of this but I thought I read that somewhwere. Now since they've been bought out by Terex your guess is as good as mine regarding where they are now made? Good luck with the sweet machine!


Edgar Hetteen started BOTH Polaris and Arctic Cat. Polaris was first, he started Cat after the board thought Edgars ideas were too far out there (like a 4wd all terrain vehicle) and kinda forced him out. When he formed ASV they first made groomers and cool half tracked trucks. Read his book, it's goodThumbs Up


----------



## SPEEDSKI

DuramaxLML-42;1284164 said:


> Yep, I talked to their Director of Operations John Starek the other day and he told me they already sold everything to them. Wow, lucky SOB's Thumbs Up


I am trying to figure out how and why they buy new every year. They have to take a loss for sure going from new to Richie Bros. It has to be a TAX thing. I could see them rotating every few years or so, but every year is just confusing to me. I am not criticizing, I am just trying to figure it all out??

Anyone that can explain it?


----------



## SPEEDSKI

Cool ass pics though!


----------



## dieseld

They buy directly from Cat. They actually buy more than many dealers do, so they pay less than many dealers do. In past years, Patten has bought machines from them. John explained it to me when I purchased from him, and it is very interesting what they have going on.


----------



## Outty330

Place in wrong thread how do you delete a post?


----------



## rob_cook2001

Ok guys, lets see some skids lol.
Robert


----------



## snocrete

rob_cook2001;1304777 said:


> Ok guys, lets see some skids lol.
> Robert


here ya go...but where's that S205 I was hearing Rob? You end up getting a pusher yet for the 300?


----------



## john m stauffer

Here is one of ours, I don't have a picture of our L180


----------



## Greenmtboy

Here ya go.


----------



## Grassman09

Greenmtboy;1304905 said:


> Here ya go.


That a 262C? Aftermarket track set up I take it? Looks nice. What kind of bucket is that mine didnt come with that kind.


----------



## Greenmtboy

Grassman09;1304933 said:


> That a 262C? Aftermarket track set up I take it? Looks nice. What kind of bucket is that mine didnt come with that kind.


Yes it is. I went with the VTS track system and been happy so far. I bought it with out a bucket because they didn't have a 84" to send with it. I bought a Berlon Industries bucket. Couldn't be more happy with it. Here's a couple links to check out. First is the link to the bucket I purchased and the second is the video that sold me. http://www.berlon.com/bel.php, http://www.berlon.com/skidsteerbuckets.php


----------



## rob_cook2001

snocrete;1304859 said:


> here ya go...but where's that S205 I was hearing Rob? You end up getting a pusher yet for the 300?


Thats still the plan before the snow flies but it might end up being a New NH and not a S205. The guys at bobcat are pissing me off lately. Even if the new skid ends up being a NH the S300 will be getting a 10ft bobcat pusher and I think ill put a 8ft Snow wolf on the other machine.
I cant wait for winter.
Robert


----------



## rob_cook2001

O almost forgot. Here are some pics I snapped at bobcat when I was checking out the pusher yesterday.
Robert


----------



## MatthewG

LOL wow, how far must that thing fall to bend a cage like that?


----------



## blk90s13

Oh snap ! that will buff right out loooool


----------



## rob_cook2001

Here is two more to keep the ball rolling.
I really like the snow wolf. The S300 will be getting a 10ft before winter is over..... unless i trade it in on another cat lol
Robert


----------



## ljbev

We have 2 new Hollands...Both Lx865 Love em


----------



## ljbev

plenty more pictures on our new website.. www.alotmaintenance.com


----------



## xtreem3d

Is this a side business for some firemen/ems workers? Saw a few logo's in the gallery section,
Steve


----------



## DGODGR

rob_cook2001;1333961 said:


> Here is two more to keep the ball rolling.
> I really like the snow wolf. The S300 will be getting a 10ft before winter is over..... unless i trade it in on another cat lol
> Robert


I have read a few of your other posts (in other threads) and it seems as though you have found out how equipment support SHOULD look like. I hope you have good luck with that Cat. Are you dealing with Wagner Equipment or Wagner Rents? 
Is that a Bobcat blade on the front of that S300? Which wings are you using on it? Can you post pictures of how you mounted them? I am not happy with my Bobcat 8 footer. I do not like the lack of oscillation and I think it would work better if it were a chain lift set-up. I know you would lose the down pressure but mine does not seem to work right when angled. How do you like the way it works? Does the Snow Wolf oscillate? Does it work any better or worse than the Bobcat plow?


----------



## Shadetree Ltd.

2011 PT80 with Blizzard 810 replacing our pictured JDCT 322


----------



## DGODGR

Shadetree, why did you guys decide to replace the JD skid. It was the newest one in your fleet, according to your signature.


----------



## Shadetree Ltd.

part of the lineup


----------



## Shadetree Ltd.

last couple for now, or until this season starts


----------



## DaveCN5

Only picture I have of our skid steers. 









And here's my toy last year. You can see the rear of one of our S250's in the top left. 









And inside of our shop after all of our plows left but me. My plow was the only one not hooked up and stuck behind some trucks.


----------



## Shadetree Ltd.

DGODGR;1334310 said:


> Shadetree, why did you guys decide to replace the JD skid. It was the newest one in your fleet, according to your signature.


Not the newest just last on the sig. The Deere was good to us but I always told my salesman I would entertain whatever color he was selling based on his service, and he now sells Terex or Kubota. I couldnt turn down the trade value he gave to change over.


----------



## WIPensFan

Shadetree, I love that Terex! What are all the different hydraulic couplers?


----------



## WIPensFan

DaveCN5;1334320 said:


> Only picture I have of our skid steers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's my toy last year. You can see the rear of one of our S250's in the top left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And inside of our shop after all of our plows left but me. My plow was the only one not hooked up and stuck behind some trucks.


Great overhead picture! Nice shop too.


----------



## Shadetree Ltd.

high flow, low flow and a case drain


----------



## DaveCN5

WIPensFan;1334344 said:


> Great overhead picture! Nice shop too.


Thank you. The picture was actually taken while standing on top of our salt barn.


----------



## White Gardens

*What, No Minis?*

All these photos and all I can find is an RC30.

Here's a pic of my Vermeer S600TX in action and it's a Sidewalk Clearing Beast! Little cleanup at my house after our 12" blizzard last spring. Love my little machine. I also have a backhoe attachment for it that comes in real handy to plant BandB trees, dig footings for retaining walls and removing stumps.









Also found an old 6 foot Western plow in the Weeds at an in-laws house and I'm attaching it to the machine. It will only get used in one rural location, where it's stored, to keep the drifts pushed back during the winter and possibly on my route if we get another blizzard in the future. Only thing left is to take it to a shop and have them weld the plate to the shortened A-frame. I might cut it down after I have some snow to test it with. I'm thinking 6 foot might be too much for it.

















...


----------



## DuramaxLML-42

Why would you buy the Boss BX-12?


----------



## DaveCN5

DuramaxLML-42;1334510 said:


> Why would you buy the Boox BX-12?


Because we got them for a hell of a deal (we bought 2). We have very large commercial accounts. The backhoe and our WA250 are the ones with the BX-12's and all they do is push piles that are made by the skid steers and trucks. They work very well for us.


----------



## DGODGR

DGODGR;1334121 said:


> I have read a few of your other posts (in other threads) and it seems as though you have found out how equipment support SHOULD look like. I hope you have good luck with that Cat. Are you dealing with Wagner Equipment or Wagner Rents?
> Is that a Bobcat blade on the front of that S300? Which wings are you using on it? Can you post pictures of how you mounted them? I am not happy with my Bobcat 8 footer. I do not like the lack of oscillation and I think it would work better if it were a chain lift set-up. I know you would lose the down pressure but mine does not seem to work right when angled. How do you like the way it works? Does the Snow Wolf oscillate? Does it work any better or worse than the Bobcat plow?


Did I strike a nerve or ask to many questions? Come on Rob. Pony up with some information please. I know ya wanta.


----------



## DGODGR

DaveCN5;1334511 said:


> Because we got them for a hell of a deal (we bought 2). We have very large commercial accounts. The backhoe and our WA250 are the ones with the BX-12's and all they do is push piles that are made by the skid steers and trucks. They work very well for us.


Give it up. How much are they? How are they holding up?


----------



## rob_cook2001

Lol DGODGR, I have not responded because my internet is acting up and I have to use my phone.
I am dealing with Wagner rents, I am doing the power by the hour on the 242 until spring then I will purchase 
It outright. I to am not very happy with the bobcat plow and it is due to no oscillation. The wings on it are 
Sno wings from ace equipment in Henderson co, and I really like them. The snow wolf plow is great (have hardly used 
It but so far I love it). It oscillates a bunch, is built much stronger than the bobcat and is a trip edge.
I will try to post pics tonight.
Robert


----------



## DaveCN5

DGODGR;1334883 said:


> Give it up. How much are they? How are they holding up?


They are holding up beautifully. I like the floating ends. As for how much, I'm only going to say they were cheap because we bought the 2 demo units from the dealer.


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care

Nice looking skids everyone.... I look forward to the day I get to purchase one!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Picked up polar tracks today for my T 650. I've heard good things from some of you on this site. Snocrete, what does your T190 handle for a box with the polar treads on? I ran an 8 last year with the 18" c lugs but it seemed a bit of a waste for a 10 000lb 80 hp loader.


----------



## Mike S

Speaking of polar tread.


----------



## Mike S

They really work good


----------



## Mike S

Some pics of it with a pusher


----------



## snocrete

White Gardens;1334411 said:


> All these photos and all I can find is an RC30.
> 
> Here's a pic of my Vermeer S600TX in action and it's a Sidewalk Clearing Beast! Little cleanup at my house after our 12" blizzard last spring. Love my little machine. I also have a backhoe attachment for it that comes in real handy to plant BandB trees, dig footings for retaining walls and removing stumps.
> 
> View attachment 101782
> 
> 
> Also found an old 6 foot Western plow in the Weeds at an in-laws house and I'm attaching it to the machine. It will only get used in one rural location, where it's stored, to keep the drifts pushed back during the winter and possibly on my route if we get another blizzard in the future. Only thing left is to take it to a shop and have them weld the plate to the shortened A-frame. I might cut it down after I have some snow to test it with. I'm thinking 6 foot might be too much for it.
> 
> View attachment 101784
> 
> 
> View attachment 101785
> 
> 
> ...


That thing would be awesome for walks. Make sure you put some kinda chain lift design on it. Will be much safer and perform better all around.



rob_cook2001;1335039 said:


> Lol DGODGR, I have not responded because my internet is acting up and I have to use my phone.
> I am dealing with Wagner rents, I am doing the power by the hour on the 242 until spring then I will purchase
> It outright. I to am not very happy with the bobcat plow and it is due to no oscillation. The wings on it are
> Sno wings from ace equipment in Henderson co, and I really like them. The snow wolf plow is great (have hardly used
> It but so far I love it). It oscillates a bunch, is built much stronger than the bobcat and is a trip edge.
> I will try to post pics tonight.
> Robert


Machines look great Rob! To elaborate on DGODGER questions.......The old standard BC plows are a poor design imo(speaking from personal experience of ownership) - no movement built in...The snow wolf & kage are similar in their offering of oscillation, but neither has vertical float (which imo is just as important).

BTW, Bobcats new HD snow plows have oscillation...but again, no vertical float 



R.G.PEEL;1335194 said:


> Picked up polar tracks today for my T 650. I've heard good things from some of you on this site. Snocrete, what does your T190 handle for a box with the polar treads on? I ran an 8 last year with the 18" c lugs but it seemed a bit of a waste for a 10 000lb 80 hp loader.


Typically we run the 8fter on the 190....but It will handle the 10fter without much trouble.

With polar treads it pushes the 10fter easier than it did the 8fter with the c-lugs....

Mike S......SWEET picsThumbs Up


----------



## snocrete

Here's a vid of the T190, just testing how it handles the 10fter after installing the polar tracks.


----------



## WIPensFan

snocrete;1335706 said:


> That thing would be awesome for walks. Make sure you put some kinda chain lift design on it. Will be much safer and perform better all around.
> 
> Machines look great Rob! To elaborate on DGODGER questions.......The old standard BC plows are a poor design imo(speaking from personal experience of ownership) - no movement built in...The snow wolf & kage are similar in their offering of oscillation, but neither has vertical float (which imo is just as important).
> 
> BTW, Bobcats new HD snow plows have oscillation...but again, no vertical float
> 
> Typically we run the 8fter on the 190....but It will handle the 10fter without much trouble.
> 
> With polar treads it pushes the 10fter easier than it did the 8fter with the c-lugs....
> 
> Mike S......SWEET picsThumbs Up


Mike, they do have vertical float, push down on the plow and raise the front tires of the machine off the ground. It's really only needed in small doses, not long runs. So as long as you're plowing ahead of yourself, traction with 2 tires is no problem. I realize you know this as well as me but IMO the chain float on skid plows is way over rated. I've done resi and commercial with the Snow Wolf and can honestly say down pressure to backdrag is far more important.


----------



## snocrete

WIPensFan;1335747 said:


> Mike, they do have vertical float, push down on the plow and raise the front tires of the machine off the ground. It's really only needed in small doses, not long runs. So as long as you're plowing ahead of yourself, traction with 2 tires is no problem. I realize you know this as well as me but IMO the chain float on skid plows is way over rated. I've done resi and commercial with the Snow Wolf and can honestly say down pressure to backdrag is far more important.


Not so much a problem on resi's, because your mostly backdragging(using down pressure)...its on those large - larger commercial sites where a guy is pushing/plowing long distances with many grade changes, and heavier pushes.

Don't want to sound like I'm bashing them, because I believe they are well built units, and actually considered buying 1 for a rental machine I'm using this yr.....but I have experienced the performance advantages, and wear & tear reduction on plows/pushers that independently oscillate AND float from the machine. The trick is to build something that does this, and still have the ability to apply down pressure when needed. Not to many brands out there that do this. It would be difficult to do this with a "kage system"(or snow wolf) because of the design.


----------



## WIPensFan

snocrete;1335752 said:


> Not so much a problem on resi's, because your mostly backdragging(using down pressure)...its on those large - larger commercial sites where a guy is pushing/plowing long distances with many grade changes, and heavier pushes.
> 
> Don't want to sound like I'm bashing them, because I believe they are well built units, and actually considered buying 1 for a rental machine I'm using this yr.....but I have experienced the performance advantages, and wear & tear reduction on plows/pushers that independently oscillate AND float from the machine. The trick is to build something that does this, and still have the ability to apply down pressure when needed. Not to many brands out there that do this. It would be difficult to do this with a "kage system"(or snow wolf) because of the design.


Nice Blue Spruce in the other thread! Hope it lives, they are finicky.


----------



## snocrete

WIPensFan;1335755 said:


> Nice Blue Spruce in the other thread! Hope it lives, they are finicky.


Thanks! We've had a few rains since it was trans-planted, and I've been trying to water it as much as possible. 
I had a lot of strange looks going down the road with a 13ft tree in the back of my 1ton dump


----------



## Mike S

Thought I would post a pic of the T320 on steel tracks. I got to use the machine a bunch at the rodeo and tractor pull that we had. The T320 a bunch of power! Ride was really rough, and very very loud!!! We did not use the T320 in the rodeo but used it for loading weights and maintaining the track for 4 days.


----------



## Mike S

Oh ya this is the pic of me after I won the Outville Rodeo!!!!!!! Had to post it!!!!LOL!!!!


----------



## pieperlc

snocrete;1335752 said:


> Not so much a problem on resi's, because your mostly backdragging(using down pressure)...its on those large - larger commercial sites where a guy is pushing/plowing long distances with many grade changes, and heavier pushes.
> 
> Don't want to sound like I'm bashing them, because I believe they are well built units, and actually considered buying 1 for a rental machine I'm using this yr.....but I have experienced the performance advantages, and wear & tear reduction on plows/pushers that independently oscillate AND float from the machine. The trick is to build something that does this, and still have the ability to apply down pressure when needed. Not to many brands out there that do this. It would be difficult to do this with a "kage system"(or snow wolf) because of the design.


Get a Daniels straight blade. It's a chain lift with the abitlity to apply downpressure. I would bet it has about 10" of oscillation from one extreme to the other. Downpressure is great but as sno said above, on long pushes it's great having all four wheels on the ground.


----------



## snocrete

Mike S;1335902 said:


> Oh ya this is the pic of me after I won the Outville Rodeo!!!!!!! Had to post it!!!!LOL!!!!


Congrats! Thats awesome! 
I would like to go to one of those some day. Do enter certain events? or is it all one(SS's / CTL's / mini -x's / telehandlers???


----------



## WIPensFan

Mike S;1335902 said:


> Oh ya this is the pic of me after I won the Outville Rodeo!!!!!!! Had to post it!!!!LOL!!!!





snocrete;1337101 said:


> Congrats! Thats awesome!
> I would like to go to one of those some day. Do enter certain events? or is it all one(SS's / CTL's / mini -x's / telehandlers???


Might as well start this...

Man, I would sooo kick your a$$'s at that. GIDDY UP!


----------



## Mike S

snocrete;1337101 said:


> Congrats! Thats awesome!
> I would like to go to one of those some day. Do enter certain events? or is it all one(SS's / CTL's / mini -x's / telehandlers???


Thanks!!! That rodeo was just skid steers. One class but you had your choice of machine; 3 different bobcats and one cat. The course was not a joystick course so 50 percent of the people choose the cat didnt even have a chance. They had a s205 which is what I used, a M770 and a M8??. The cat was a 262c. The rodeo that Bobcat Ent and I put on had a Skid steer and a mini hoe. We had a M650 and one of the new 32 mini hoe. The T320 was a giant sign. LOL


----------



## Mike S

WIPensFan;1337159 said:


> Might as well start this...
> 
> Man, I would sooo kick your a$$'s at that. GIDDY UP!


Thats why I posted that pic to get people fired up!!!!! LOL! 
Just remember if your not first, YOUR LAST!!!!!!


----------



## WIPensFan

Got the S185 today. Also picked up 88" snow bucket. The buckets on the two machines will get switched around, the old one is 84".

Sorry for the bad cell phone pics, it usually takes better ones.


----------



## snocrete

WIPensFan;1338888 said:


> Got the S185 today. Also picked up 88" snow bucket. The buckets on the two machines will get switched around, the old one is 84".
> 
> Sorry for the bad cell phone pics, it usually takes better ones.


Thumbs UpVery nice Greg! I remember you talking about getting another machine...then all the sudden a brand new s185 & an 88in snow bucket! Congrats!!!....contracts must be looking good for you this yr ?! ? ! ?! Are both of these machines being dedicated to sites?


----------



## WIPensFan

snocrete;1338937 said:


> Thumbs UpVery nice Greg! I remember you talking about getting another machine...then all the sudden a brand new s185 & an 88in snow bucket! Congrats!!!....contracts must be looking good for you this yr ?! ? ! ?! Are both of these machines being dedicated to sites?


Thanks Mike. The new one is dedicated to a site. I just found out they renewed, so I had to have a machine that fit in the underground parking. The bigger machine is used at my shop and sometimes at my other commercial account. I looked at some used machines, but I got rid of 2 used machines, so I want to keep updating. This one doesn't have all the bells and whistles, but that's ok, it's still very nice. I'm also trying to prepare for future changes I may need to make in how I operate with reguards to types of accounts and how they get serviced during snow season.


----------



## DodgeBlizzard

Just picked up this 2001 with 550 hours on it earlier this year. And I've been playing around with the vinyl machine and lettering. Not sure I like the layout, but it works for now.










Couldn't pass up this deal on a 6' pusher. We'll see how it works once we get some snow.


----------



## WIPensFan

Nice machine DodgeBlizzard. Thats a really low hr machine, good find! 

The lettering needs work. Don't know if you've ever used one for snow without a cab, but if you're out for over an hour, it gets brutal. Don't get me wrong, it's doable, just not advised. Maybe you could find a cab and heater for yours, it's worth every penny and thensome.

Good luck with it.:salute:


----------



## 4700dan

WIPensFan;1339097 said:


> Nice machine DodgeBlizzard. Thats a really low hr machine, good find!
> 
> The lettering needs work. Don't know if you've ever used one for snow without a cab, but if you're out for over an hour, it gets brutal. Don't get me wrong, it's doable, just not advised. Maybe you could find a cab and heater for yours, it's worth every penny and thensome.
> 
> Good luck with it.:salute:


You can find the cab covers with doors on ebay for around $300.00 AND THE HEATERS FOR AROUND $250.00 AND THESE HEATERS HOOK RIGHT UP TO THE WATER PUMP HAVE 1 IN MY BOBCAT AND 1 IN THE WHEEL LOADER


----------



## rob_cook2001

here are a few pics, someone said they wanted pics of the wings on my bobcat blade.


----------



## lazyike

some from last year


----------



## lazyike

and more skid


----------



## snocrete

rob_cook2001;1339800 said:


> here are a few pics, someone said they wanted pics of the wings on my bobcat blade.


Good to see you pushing some snow Rob! Looks like some wet heavy crap though.... 
I would imagine the snow wolf plow is tons better? And now that you've had some time with both machines, how do they compare?


----------



## MatthewG

Picked this up last week 05 180B 1222 hours, enclosed cab going on, as soon as it comes back from service. Also came with a nice set of Groff forks


----------



## Peterbilt

I leased a new Terex TSR70 for the winter. Put my new to me 9ft Snow Wolf plow with Kage system on it.

Should work out well.

J.


----------



## Banksy

Nice Terex, Pete'. Looking forward to some action pics. I'd love to get a SS and a pusher and use my truck just as a cleaner upper. My truck would tow a SS just fine.


----------



## DGODGR

Peterbilt;1346906 said:


> I leased a new Terex TSR70 for the winter. Put my new to me 9ft Snow Wolf plow with Kage system on it.
> 
> Should work out well.
> 
> J.


Good for you. Would you please clarify your comments on the Kage system? Why did you by the Snow Wolf plow and the Kage containment instead of the whole of either one?
On another note, IMO that skid looks odd. Maybe the back tilting forward. How do you like it so far?


----------



## Peterbilt

The guy I bought the plow set up from had it set up this way. So thats why I have it like this.

As for the loader, Its got 1.5 Hrs on the meter, and other than unloading it and moving it around the shop, I don't know how I like it yet. I do know that its got alot of improvements over the ASV models, and I can't wait for this body style to come with the ASV under carriage.

J.


----------



## graystonelbz

my S185 with 8ft Falls Plow


----------



## havenlax18

mchur01;1245881 said:


>


Hey, does that f150 tow that skid? If so how does the truck perform. I have always thought it had to be a 3/4 ton 4x4 or up. It would be good news to hear if a 2wd 3/4 ton super duty could could tow it? Any input anyone????


----------



## alldayrj

looks like its sitting far back on the trailer to minimize the tongue weight + a brake controller.


----------



## braceyaself

07 case 435 230 hours heat ac just picked her up a few months back


----------



## Mike S

rob_cook2001;1339800 said:


> here are a few pics, someone said they wanted pics of the wings on my bobcat blade.


Ok so where do you get those wings? They are nice looking and look also easy to bend back if they get bent up.


----------



## WIPensFan

graystonelbz;1353910 said:


> my S185 with 8ft Falls Plow


Nice machine, never heard of the plow.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Mike S;1354904 said:


> Ok so where do you get those wings? They are nice looking and look also easy to bend back if they get bent up.


I am very happy with the wings and have not had one bend yet.
They are much stronger than the pro wings.
They are SnoWings Made and sold by a place in Henderson, Colorado. The name of the company is Ace Equipment.
I will get there number tomorrow.

Good looking skids everyone.
Robert


----------



## graystonelbz

WIPensFan;1354908 said:


> Nice machine, never heard of the plow.


thanks the bobcat is an 02....Falls makes mostly high speed highway plows and road grader stuff. i believe they go by Little Falls Machine...out of little falls mn. Plow is very similar to a kage blade except the oscilation plate is on the mount side instead of blade side. very tough plow


----------



## WIPensFan

graystonelbz;1354935 said:


> thanks the bobcat is an 02....Falls makes mostly high speed highway plows and road grader stuff. i believe they go by Little Falls Machine...out of little falls mn. Plow is very similar to a kage blade except the oscilation plate is on the mount side instead of blade side. very tough plow


Just looked them up... everything looks nice and heavy. Price on your 8'? Also, do you think your S185 would be fine with a 9'?


----------



## graystonelbz

WIPensFan;1354946 said:


> Just looked them up... everything looks nice and heavy. Price on your 8'? Also, do you think your S185 would be fine with a 9'?


price on a new one is 3k and some change....I bought this one slightly used because they were 2 months out on production. the S185 could handle the 9 depending on situation. I use it mostly on driveways so the 8ft is just right. And my machine is not a 2 speed. I've onlu used it once this year, but like it so far. I was hoping someone else on here knew about them because I am looking for the endplates that make it a box.


----------



## WIPensFan

graystonelbz;1355119 said:


> price on a new one is 3k and some change....I bought this one slightly used because they were 2 months out on production. the S185 could handle the 9 depending on situation. I use it mostly on driveways so the 8ft is just right. And my machine is not a 2 speed. I've onlu used it once this year, but like it so far. I was hoping someone else on here knew about them because I am looking for the endplates that make it a box.


Sounds good, thanks for the info. I take it you're looking for used end plates? Post your question about end plates in the "Heavy Equipment Forum" or "Commercial Forum" and more people will see it.


----------



## graystonelbz

WIPensFan;1355140 said:


> Sounds good, thanks for the info. I take it you're looking for used end plates? Post your question about end plates in the "Heavy Equipment Forum" or "Commercial Forum" and more people will see it.


yea I'm after a used set of endplates, new they are 625.00 which isnt terrible, but I only paid 1650 for the whole plow...thanks for the advice.


----------



## 4700dan

*New one*

This just arrived this morning heat/ac/2 spd and a 10' pusher now
we need snow Thumbs Up


----------



## 4700dan

Opps here is the pic.


----------



## snocrete

4700dan;1355457 said:


> Opps here is the pic.


I rented one of those(S650 2spd) last winter and I was impressed. Where's the pusher?


----------



## 4700dan

snocrete;1355476 said:


> I rented one of those(S650 2spd) last winter and I was impressed. Where's the pusher?


we have a 10 and a 12 footer for this machine


----------



## cm2ncfsu2

Okay, no laughing. You promise? Here are a few pictures of my machine. Its a bit small by the standards on this forum. However, its only for personal use (1000 ft road out to the county plowed road, two horse stalls that are a 15 minute trailer ride away and a couple of elderly neighbor's driveways). Its a 1971 Bobcat 371. When the original 14 hp Kohler bit the dust I put a 16hp Kohler in. I found a NOS 3 spool control valve for it so made a pedal to go between the two normal foot controls so I've got aux. outlets out front (to angle the plow, which is a 54" blade from a John Deere garden tractor). I also took a Warn 72" UTV plow, cut it in half, sliced it at 45 degree angles and welded it all back together for a fixed V plow. Yes, I know I still need to bolt the cutting edge on. I widened a 36" bucket out to 48" and made a bolt on cutting edge for it. Next project is a 42" snowblower (same width as the tires) I have laying around and have already made the mount. I just need to buy a motor to put on the blower as the skid's hydraulics don't have the power for the blower.

I tow it with a small 5x10 Texas Bragg gravity tilt trailer.

And yes, that is a trail tech 30w HID light on the cage. How many of your skid steers have HID lighting???? :laughing:


----------



## WIPensFan

:laughing:.... Just kidding! I think that thing is awesome. Looks like you got it all set up for your needs. Thumbs Up


----------



## sparksrides

no laughing here bro, I like it you make it work for you and that's all that matters. keep us posted with the blower attachment.


----------



## plowingkid35

The S300 doing some tree work, has a bobcat snow blower on it during the winter


----------



## snocrete

cm2ncfsu2;1355985 said:


> Okay, no laughing. You promise? Here are a few pictures of my machine. Its a bit small by the standards on this forum. However, its only for personal use (1000 ft road out to the county plowed road, two horse stalls that are a 15 minute trailer ride away and a couple of elderly neighbor's driveways). Its a 1971 Bobcat 371. When the original 14 hp Kohler bit the dust I put a 16hp Kohler in. I found a NOS 3 spool control valve for it so made a pedal to go between the two normal foot controls so I've got aux. outlets out front (to angle the plow, which is a 54" blade from a John Deere garden tractor). I also took a Warn 72" UTV plow, cut it in half, sliced it at 45 degree angles and welded it all back together for a fixed V plow. Yes, I know I still need to bolt the cutting edge on. I widened a 36" bucket out to 48" and made a bolt on cutting edge for it. Next project is a 42" snowblower (same width as the tires) I have laying around and have already made the mount. I just need to buy a motor to put on the blower as the skid's hydraulics don't have the power for the blower.
> 
> I tow it with a small 5x10 Texas Bragg gravity tilt trailer.
> 
> And yes, that is a trail tech 30w HID light on the cage. How many of your skid steers have HID lighting???? :laughing:


Thats awesome...love the fixed V. ussmileyflag


----------



## justinizzi

Lets see some more snow work


----------



## magnum1

*3 rd new case 440 series 3*

busy punching holes in ND, a little muddy. Have snow plows ready and waiting for these puppies


----------



## StuveCorp

Nice PowerTan! Thumbs Up The 440S3 the perfect skid.


----------



## plowingkid35

justinizzi;1356149 said:


> Lets see some more snow work


Its a skid steer gallery, not just skid steers in snow gallery, same thing with the What did you do today thread,


----------



## justinizzi

Hey guys whats a good size snow bucket for a cat 248 skidsteer


----------



## Mysticlandscape

Ready to go.....


----------



## snocrete

justinizzi;1358082 said:


> Hey guys whats a good size snow bucket for a cat 248 skidsteer


Depending on what kind of accounts it will be on, I would say anything from 88in - 100in would work good.



Mysticlandscape;1358095 said:


> Ready to go.....


Very NiceThumbs Up


----------



## GMCHD plower

Mysticlandscape;1358095 said:


> Ready to go.....


Nice!! What size kage?


----------



## Mysticlandscape

GMCHD plower;1358099 said:


> Nice!! What size kage?


9 ft I wanted a 10 but they were all out and I didn't wanna wait


----------



## GMCHD plower

Haha impatient eh?


----------



## Mysticlandscape

GMCHD plower;1358110 said:


> Haha impatient eh?


More like don't wanna wait or can't incase it snows...


----------



## 4700dan

Where are all the skid steer pics at not many on here, I want to see new paint :laughing: Some other guys need to take the plung and buy a new one.


----------



## WIPensFan

4700dan;1363035 said:


> Where are all the skid steer pics at not many on here, I want to see new paint :laughing: Some other guys need to take the plung and buy a new one.


Or take the "plunge" And yes, I agree!Thumbs Up

Doesn't have to be new, just put up some pics of what ya got.


----------



## 4700dan

WIPensFan;1363049 said:


> Or take the "plunge" And yes, I agree!Thumbs Up
> 
> Doesn't have to be new, just put some pics of what ya got.


AMEN! That what i'm talking about let's see them.


----------



## NEUSWEDE

My skids is a lot of pages back, but finally got a 9' fisher and had a mount fabbed for it. Just need to get hydro lines done and strip and paint the plow and put a new cutting edge on.
It can float and with rolling out the plate it applies down pressure.


----------



## 4700dan

Nice fab job looks like it will do good, I would put a flow restricter on the cylinder lines or the thing will angle at 90 mph :laughing:


----------



## 4wydnr

Those fisher blades make good skid steer plows. I've been using one for 4 years with no major issues.


----------



## snocrete

Here's what I used to do some inside demo work the other day. 

We used a jackhammer on the mt52...and I was amazed at how well it performed.


----------



## NEUSWEDE

4700dan;1363065 said:


> Nice fab job looks like it will do good, I would put a flow restricter on the cylinder lines or the thing will angle at 90 mph :laughing:


Yea I found some on Dalton Hydraulics just not sure which to get and I am getting a cross over relief valve so it doesn't blow out the cylinders.


----------



## snocrete

This is a machine that I'm renting from a friend for the winter.


----------



## snocrete

Finally put the polar tracks on the 190. Maybe it'll snow now.


----------



## WIPensFan

snocrete;1365502 said:


> This is a machine that I'm renting from a friend for the winter.


Mike, you are officially on my sh!t list! Seriously, you're renting a CAT?? 

Nice big Wolf Paws, yours or his?



snocrete;1365529 said:


> Finally put the polar tracks on the 190. Maybe it'll snow now.


Looks cool with them on, maybe now you can actually get something done with that track machine.


----------



## Mike S

Very nice! Im really scared to switch my tracks out the excavating work is still booming! I dont want to trash my polar tracks!!!!! LOL!


----------



## contractor078

snocrete;1365502 said:


> This is a machine that I'm renting from a friend for the winter.


that thing is SWEET! you are going to make a killing with that baby!


----------



## snocrete

WIPensFan;1365604 said:


> Mike, you are officially on my sh!t list! Seriously, you're renting a CAT??
> 
> *I new I'd get s h i t for that*
> 
> Nice big Wolf Paws, yours or his?
> 
> *His machine & wolf paws....I'm just renting it from him and sticking one of my attachments & operators in it.*
> 
> Looks cool with them on, maybe now you can actually get something done with that track machine.






Mike S;1365695 said:


> Very nice! Im really scared to switch my tracks out the excavating work is still booming! I dont want to trash my polar tracks!!!!! LOL!


Thanks!
I dont think I'll need "this machine" for any of the work we have lined up for the rest of the winter(other than snow of course)..?..?...


----------



## snocrete

contractor078;1366213 said:


> that thing is SWEET! you are going to make a killing with that baby!


Thanks! Thats my plan!Thumbs Up


----------



## StuveCorp

I share my skid loaded up for this weekends snow. 09 440S3 with the plowing tires on. In the summer I run the VTS.


----------



## 4700dan

StuveCorp;1369170 said:


> I share my skid loaded up for this weekends snow. 09 440S3 with the plowing tires on. In the summer I run the VTS.


I'd build some wings on that plow and move some serious snow nice rig


----------



## ford6.9

Hows the vts in the summer? Have you had any problems with the drive chains running it?


----------



## StuveCorp

4700dan;1369231 said:


> I'd build some wings on that plow and move some serious snow nice rig


I kinda would like to have some 'flipper' wings but that may be too ambitious, we'll see.



ford6.9;1369256 said:


> Hows the vts in the summer? Have you had any problems with the drive chains running it?


Knock on wood, so far the VTS has been great. I've only gone through one track(it was bad when I got it). I need to get new tracks for it. It is unreal what you can do with the VTS on.


----------



## snocrete

StuveCorp;1369170 said:


> I share my skid loaded up for this weekends snow. 09 440S3 with the plowing tires on. In the summer I run the VTS.


I like the color coordination & snow tires! Very nice!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

StuveCorp;1369170 said:


> I share my skid loaded up for this weekends snow. 09 440S3 with the plowing tires on. In the summer I run the VTS.


What tires are those and where did u get them ?


----------



## StuveCorp

MIDTOWNPC;1369359 said:


> What tires are those and where did u get them ?


They are 245/70/19.5's. I got them at the Bobcat dealer in town but I think they came from Westside Tire by the Twin Cities (Minneapolis, Mn.). There is some Youtubes that show a big Case plowing, I think if you search 'westside tire'. They sell some bigger one's that are based off 22.5's.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

StuveCorp;1369403 said:


> They are 245/70/19.5's. I got them at the Bobcat dealer in town but I think they came from Westside Tire by the Twin Cities (Minneapolis, Mn.). There is some Youtubes that show a big Case plowing, I think if you search 'westside tire'. They sell some bigger one's that are based off 22.5's.


Thanks very much.


----------



## StuveCorp

snocrete;1369342 said:


> I like the color coordination & snow tires! Very nice!


Thanks, it's almost too much all the same color but it is nice to match everything.

If you don't mind, how is a set of polar tracks? I had a Mustang MTL16 and that thing was utterly useless in the winter but wonder how it would have been with those tracks?


----------



## snocrete

StuveCorp;1369459 said:


> Thanks, it's almost too much all the same color but it is nice to match everything.
> 
> If you don't mind, how is a set of polar tracks? I had a Mustang MTL16 and that thing was utterly useless in the winter but wonder how it would have been with those tracks?


It made our T190 a totally different machine. I cant imagine running without them now. It was a major asset in our blizzard last yr.....not only is it almost unstoppable on the pavement, but it works like a "snowcat"!...we were able to push snow back off the pavement and float on top when needed in order to build snow ramps and stack as high as you want.


----------



## OBPM

A couple shots of our new CTL


----------



## DGODGR

How do you like the Kage system? Where did you purchase and how were they to deal with? You might want to look into the Polartracks. In the photo it looks as though the ground is wet (not frozen) under the snow. IMO you will not get much traction if you are pushing across ice. You probably already know this.


----------



## OBPM

The Kage system is great, so far. Only used it once since we received it. It's extremely well made and as you know allows you to essentially have an angle blade & pusher on the job without having to get out of the cab to switch. I opted for the 8' unit as we do a lot of tight quarter work. The tracks on the SVL have large pads with a lot of contact area so it does tend to slip on ice. The 10K weight of the machine does help a bit but we are not going to go through the hassle of switching tracks just for snow. I purchased from their dealer in MA and they were absolutely top notch to deal with. Kage direct is also very pleasant to deal with as well. I give the system 2 thumbs up and say buy it!


----------



## srl28

How do you like the Kubota?


----------



## OBPM

We like it a lot and have recommended it to several fellow contractors who have purchased one as well. (Still waiting for my commission checks, ha!) It has a very roomy & comfortable cab, we opted for the enclosed cab with heat & A/C. The door does not swing out, rather opens up & over like an excavator front window. The 75HP model we have has plenty of power and lifting capacity for our applications and is relatively heavy at 10k lbs. The quality of the machine is top notch. Smooth welds, great paint and well though out plumbing protection and routine maintenance points. The overall operating comfort is also great. My operators don't feel as tired and beat up as they did in our old Case 75XT attributing that to the roomy cab, comfortable suspension seat and better visibility. It's less of a strain operating this machine. We recently added a rearview camera to aid in reverse operations. Planning to add a 2nd next year.


----------



## merrimacmill

Heres kind of an artsy shot of my Case 85xt. Not the fanciest, but hands down the best skid I've used. I even like it better than my 2010 new holland l175.


----------



## wideout

OBPM;1369820 said:


> A couple shots of our new CTL


How do you like the kubota? i love there mowers and utility tractors just curious if the skids are any good


----------



## NEUSWEDE

OBPM;1370101 said:


> We like it a lot and have recommended it to several fellow contractors who have purchased one as well. (Still waiting for my commission checks, ha!) It has a very roomy & comfortable cab, we opted for the enclosed cab with heat & A/C. The door does not swing out, rather opens up & over like an excavator front window. The 75HP model we have has plenty of power and lifting capacity for our applications and is relatively heavy at 10k lbs. The quality of the machine is top notch. Smooth welds, great paint and well though out plumbing protection and routine maintenance points. The overall operating comfort is also great. My operators don't feel as tired and beat up as they did in our old Case 75XT attributing that to the roomy cab, comfortable suspension seat and better visibility. It's less of a strain operating this machine. We recently added a rearview camera to aid in reverse operations. Planning to add a 2nd next year.


What did you pay if you don't mind me asking. I am looking at one for a side business I have going but the price tag I thought was a bit high. Still have a few other dealers to talk to in the next state over which is tax free.


----------



## OBPM

I don't recall what the list price was but I believe I got a fair deal and I know Kubota kicked in a few points. In any event I paid $54,891.45 which included the SVL 75, enclosed cab, heat, A/C, hydraulic quick coupler, wide tracks, 72" dirt bucket, 48" pallet forks and 72" grapple bucket. That included 7% NJ sales tax and the grapple bucket was about $3,500. Hope that helps.


----------



## duramax-king

merrimacmill;1370220 said:


> Heres kind of an artsy shot of my Case 85xt. Not the fanciest, but hands down the best skid I've used. I even like it better than my 2010 new holland l175.


I love those old 85xt's, Best machine other then the 95xt I've ever ran ! 
Hav you had any problems with the drive motors ? Those bolts can come lose and can cause seals to go. Happend to me once not fun taking those out, especially outside in the rain


----------



## OBPM

Talking about the Case XT's brought back memories. Boy it was a great machine for it's time, Here we are doing a job for Wal Mart I believe in 1997.


----------



## StuveCorp

I like that 85XT shot, pretty cool. 

Looks cold on that 75XT with no cab(where is the shiver smiley?).

I rented an 95XT the one winter, hated it as it was beat a little but I kinda hated to give it back once I got use to it, sure pushed a lot. I would love to pick up a 465S3, with some VTS that would have to be a monster.


----------



## merrimacmill

duramax-king;1370648 said:


> I love those old 85xt's, Best machine other then the 95xt I've ever ran !
> Hav you had any problems with the drive motors ? Those bolts can come lose and can cause seals to go. Happend to me once not fun taking those out, especially outside in the rain


I'd like to learn a bit more about this, where to check, and how to prevent it if you would like to elaborate for me, even PM if you'd like. We do the basic maintenance, but each machine has its quirks to watch for and I'd rather find out about and prevent them rather than find out the hard way.

I've said many times that if I find another decent Case 85xt or 95xt at the right price, I will sell my 2010 New Holland and buy a matching Case with cash. Three reasons really, 1. I like it so much better than the New Holland, night and day difference. 2. Parts uniformity. I am big on stocking all the parts we could need for each of my machines and doing all our maintenance in house, so uniformity is great. 3. Cost, my case cost me 15K an my new holland's down payment cost 15K. When I like the cheaper machine that much better, whats the point.

Plus we will only do 200 hours a year on a machine at most. On my tractors we only put 80-100 hours per year on them.


----------



## pushinpaul

duramax-king;1370648 said:


> I love those old 85xt's, Best machine other then the 95xt I've ever ran !
> Hav you had any problems with the drive motors ? Those bolts can come lose and can cause seals to go. Happend to me once not fun taking those out, especially outside in the rain





merrimacmill;1371006 said:


> I'd like to learn a bit more about this, where to check, and how to prevent it if you would like to elaborate for me, even PM if you'd like. We do the basic maintenance, but each machine has its quirks to watch for and I'd rather find out about and prevent them rather than find out the hard way.


We just had to replace those exact seals on ours for the first time this past August. I can honestly say that other than that, we have had ZERO problems with it. It is a model year 2000 with 1400 hrs on it. I will also agree that it is the best machine I have run to date. We just recently purchased a low hr Bobcat 863 from the same vintage and those Cases were light years ahead of any of their competition. We also have a 2008(ish) Takeuchi TL150 and the Case is every bit as ergonomic and yet way simpler to work on. Also, that machine has had nothing but problems mechanically and electrically (might have something to do with the application its being used in but none the less)

As far as p.m. on those seals merrimacmill, ill ask my mechanic what his recommendation is. I do know that the issue started showing itself as a hydraulic leak (loss of large quantities of fluid). Turns out it was all going into the housing down next to the wheels. Anyway, his recommendation might be something like, "get it through another winter and then just replace them" but I will ask. Ill keep you posted.


----------



## duramax-king

Hey Merrimac, what one of my mechanics had told me is the bolts get loose, and cause for the seals to blow out, i actually got lucky, as my seal didnt completely break, it just began to leak. So what I did was just remove the drive motor (Best way for me was through the floor) and just re torqued all the bolts to around 400 ft lbs ? I believe, mechanic recommended at least 350 ft lbs. I did those around 3 years ago and the machine is long gone,but I sold it locally and spoke with the guy every so often and he's never had any more troubles with it. The Machine did have quite a bit of hours on it though, around 4500 or so. 
There's going to be a local auction Friday and im going to try and pick up another 85xt ! Just cant stand using the old bobcat anymore. 
Case will always be number one in my books !


----------



## A&J Landscaping

We have a cat 248 hi flow and i love it very strong and i had run case 430 s for awhile and the cat blows them out of the water when it comes to lifting and cab room.


----------



## OBPM

Found this old pic of our 75XT the day it was delivered.


----------



## bh115577

We just put some BBE pattern tracks on hoping to get a little better bite in icy conditions. Anyone else make the switch and how did it work out?


----------



## Hysert

Love that new Kubota OBPM!!!!! Bine a long time Kubota Fan and reliability has never been an issue what so ever. Looking at one myself but if I move the L39 I need a Mini Ex too, versatility is great with the TLB but speed, power and rain kill it.... I would love to hear how that machine runs for ya over the next few months..... Have a good year!!!!


----------



## OBPM

I agree Hysert, that's why we purchased the U55 as well. They make a great pair.


----------



## NEUSWEDE

OBPM;1374053 said:


> I agree Hysert, that's why we purchased the U55 as well. They make a great pair.


what attachment is that on there? Never seen anything like that.


----------



## OBPM

That my friend is an ExcaBeak made by Daniel Manufacturing. It's a robust demolition & material handling attachment that allows you to stay clamped on your material throughout the entire range of bucket travel unlike a thumb. As you know, you can roll away from your thumb and you loose grip. The bummer is that my $2,500 hydraulic thumb now sits in the dirt on my yard.


----------



## snocrete

OBPM;1374083 said:


> That my friend is an ExcaBeak made by Daniel Manufacturing. It's a robust demolition & material handling attachment that allows you to stay clamped on your material throughout the entire range of bucket travel unlike a thumb. As you know, you can roll away from your thumb and you loose grip. The bummer is that my $2,500 hydraulic thumb now sits in the dirt on my yard.


Cool! We have been running "Beaks" around here for quite a few yrs.... they are made about 15min from my shop. While I like the exca-beak, I prefer my hyd. thumb overall. Now the original "The Beak" for skid steers, we use the crap out of that...one of the best skid steer demo tools of all imo.


----------



## merrimacmill

pushinpaul;1371392 said:


> We just had to replace those exact seals on ours for the first time this past August. I can honestly say that other than that, we have had ZERO problems with it. It is a model year 2000 with 1400 hrs on it. I will also agree that it is the best machine I have run to date. We just recently purchased a low hr Bobcat 863 from the same vintage and those Cases were light years ahead of any of their competition. We also have a 2008(ish) Takeuchi TL150 and the Case is every bit as ergonomic and yet way simpler to work on. Also, that machine has had nothing but problems mechanically and electrically (might have something to do with the application its being used in but none the less)
> 
> As far as p.m. on those seals merrimacmill, ill ask my mechanic what his recommendation is. I do know that the issue started showing itself as a hydraulic leak (loss of large quantities of fluid). Turns out it was all going into the housing down next to the wheels. Anyway, his recommendation might be something like, "get it through another winter and then just replace them" but I will ask. Ill keep you posted.


Thanks for the info. My machine is a 2002 and has 3400 hours on it now. My only complaint is that it HATES cold weather starts unless its always plugged in no matter what.


----------



## Mike S

That thing is awsome!


----------



## WIPensFan

Found these pictures today when I was looking through old photos. Had to take a picture of the pictures so they might not be as clear as possible, sorry. These I believe were taken the year we bought this 743B so 1992 or 1993( 20 yrs ago ). I trailered it around with a 2-wheel drive dump truck. We had to put chains on the truck tires in order to get any traction. Made for a bumpy crappy ride. At this time it had no heat or cab, only some vinyl sides. I ran around doing a few small commercial accounts and then a lot of residential. Didn't even have a snow bucket yet. Funny, I still have the penguins hat I have on in the photos!( yes, that's important to me ) I had like 4 layers of clothes on & my mickey mouse boots. Not fun times!!


----------



## WIPensFan

Just for reference, this is what that machine looked like after 15 or so years of snow removal. We added cab and heat within 2-3 yrs of buying it, what a relief. It still ran great but didn't look so pretty.


----------



## snocrete

Thats cool Greg!!! I'm sure it makes you proud to see where your biz has come since then!! Thanks for posting!..........................................................................................................................................................................................................see, I'm not always a pita.Thumbs Up


----------



## WIPensFan

snocrete;1406237 said:


> Thats cool Greg!!! I'm sure it makes you proud to see where your biz has come since then!! Thanks for posting!..........................................................................................................................................................................................................see, I'm not always a pita.Thumbs Up


:laughing: Thanks Mike, I always appreciate your comments on my posts, even when I'm wrong about Bobcat stuff.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Took delivery of my s650 and 10ft pusher today!!
The pics are not good at all, I will try to take some tomorrow.


----------



## DGODGR

Good for you Rob. I thought you were drinking the Cat cool-aid most recently. What happened to the Cat skid? I also thought you said that you were having trouble with your customer (the guy you were subbing from). I hope you got that figured out before pulling the trigger on the new skid.


----------



## rob_cook2001

I had a small problem with that Cat which turned into a HUGE problem due to the worst customer service I have ever seen From Wagner Rents..... Long story short I will Not be dealing with Wagner Rents again.
I got everything squared away with the company I sub for and will be doing my own gig next season.
Robert


----------



## DGODGR

rob_cook2001;1413023 said:


> I had a small problem with that Cat which turned into a HUGE problem due to the worst customer service I have ever seen From Wagner Rents..... Long story short I will Not be dealing with Wagner Rents again.
> I got everything squared away with the company I sub for and will be doing my own gig next season.
> Robert


Excellent!


----------



## 4700dan

rob_cook2001;1412982 said:


> Took delivery of my s650 and 10ft pusher today!!
> The pics are not good at all, I will try to take some tomorrow.


I would change to liftmaster type of tires alot better in the snow with a pusher


----------



## rob_cook2001

I am already planning on putting lifemaster tires on it and putting the tires off of the S650 on my s300.
Robert


----------



## Greg Aquila

Here's one of mine New Holland Ls180


----------



## S-205

2011 S205 w/ 8 foot Kage and 2008 S185 with 7ft Bobcat Snow blade. wesport


----------



## snocrete

rob_cook2001;1412982 said:


> Took delivery of my s650 and 10ft pusher today!!
> The pics are not good at all, I will try to take some tomorrow.


I see you came to your senses :laughing:.....Very Nice Rob! Your going to love that BC pusher.....now you just need some snow tires!Thumbs Up



SmokeyBacon;1413478 said:


> 2011 S205 w/ 8 foot Kage and 2008 S185 with 7ft Bobcat Snow blade. wesport


I've always thought the S205 a great machine. Very nice!


----------



## 4wydnr

rob cook, is that a dentside Ford in the first pic of your new 650?

Here is my LS180 with a home built 8ft fisher blade.


----------



## rob_cook2001

What is a dent side?? It's a 75 f100 4x4 long box. Bought it for my dad for his 50th birthday


----------



## WIPensFan

Great looking skids everybody, keep the pics coming. 

Rob, how do like the S650? Have you used it much?


----------



## rob_cook2001

I only have 2.5 hours on it lol. I will let you know after i get a few days in it..... How do you like yours??
Robert


----------



## WIPensFan

rob_cook2001;1414037 said:


> I only have 2.5 hours on it lol. I will let you know after i get a few days in it..... How do you like yours??
> Robert


I can't even describe how much I love my machine. Sounds stupid but it's true! I love the power, roomy cab, the air and heat blow you away, the big knobs to open and close the windows are great, love the radio and mp3 capability, just love using it period. I know all the newer machines have a lot of these bells and whistles, but I'm amazed at how advanced the new skids are. I know you'll love your machine. BTW, forget the Lifemasters and get the Wolf Paws. With that pusher, your machine will perform much better. Keep us updated as you use it.


----------



## 4wydnr

Rob, the 73-79 Ford trucks are often referred to as dent side trucks because of the "dent" that runs along the body line. I have a 77 F-250 that I put a 12 valve cummins in. They are great trucks.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Now I get it, never knew that. This truck has a fuel injected 390 with a 4 speed. My dad is going 
To drive her this summer and next winter ill be doing a conversion...1997 12v and a 6 speed.
Let's see a pic of yours.


----------



## 4wydnr

Mines certainly not much to look at, it's a work in progress. It has a 12 valve from a 96 Dodge hooked up to an NV4500. I also swapped the rear dana 60 for the dana 80 from the donor truck.

Here is a shot of it last spring with the replacement engine for my 01 in the bed.









And a pic from when I was putting the 12 valve in it.


----------



## S-205

Dana 60 front, and 80 rear?


----------



## 4wydnr

No dana 44 front dana 80 rear.

I still have to put a transfer case in the truck. I got impatient so set it up for 2wd so I could drive it. 

I've heard a ton of different opinions on the 44's. Some say they are fine with under 35" tires and no big offroading and others say they are garbage all together. I figure I'll see what it can hold up to and if it breaks I'll put a 60 up there.


----------



## S-205

My opinion is a that a 44 and 35's should be just fine. Serious wheeling and some deep mud and big rocks then yeah maybe you'll snap a shaft. Depends what you mean though, maybe tie rods and u-joints and all that stuff may be garbage. If you have the freedom to swap a 60 then give the 44 a try by all means!


----------



## rob_cook2001

Here are a few pics, Loving the new S650, had a few little glitches but bobcat jumped on fixing it and got me squared away. I still love my 300 but the new one is DAMN nice.
Robert


----------



## snocrete

Bout damn time Rob!....Glad to hear everything turned out good, and that you got some snow to play with. Now all you need is some snow tires!Thumbs Up 
Those are some great pics btw! I absolutely love the S650 model. When we had 1 for a rental last yr, it was very comfortable to operate, and performance was awsome. That may be my next purchase.?.?.?.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Remember the Snow tire/rim setup you talked to me about??? Will be ordered next week i think lol. 
My only complaint on the machine is that when you set the boom down the left side stops maybe 1/4of a inch or more before the right side, bobcat told me it is ok and they will check it out good when it goes in for it's 50 hour service. 
The cab on this machine is great, LOVE the wondows, the radio is in a great spot, having a cup holder kicks A$$. honestly I do like the speakers behind my head in the s300 more than where they are on the 650.


----------



## rob_cook2001

a few more


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I always order without radio and put in pioneer or kenwood. My 650 has a kenwood deck on the cieling and 2 6x8 pioneer speakers down by my hips. I have the speakers up front, just gotta hook them up. I'll take some pics when I get a chance. Wait til you get it into some dirt or gravel. They're a fantastic machine, but snow doesn't even start to show their power.


----------



## WIPensFan

Looks good Rob, glad you like your new machine.


----------



## blmc5150

Our ASV RC-50. First year with a plow on it for doing our shop and storage units, 8' Hiniker scoop. Also, 1yd+ Lt mat/snow bucket.


----------



## WilliamOak

rob_cook2001;1448101 said:


> a few more


Rob- do you have any problems with those wings on the blade being too light and flimsy for a skid? Looking to put a set on a blade I have for a skid next yr and was leaning towards just getting some HD ones fabbed up..


----------



## S-205

The S205 w/ Kage is mine, and I saw the S250 w/ Avalanche pusher today in a lot.


----------



## S-205

Saw this 317 today too in a lot, with an HLA snowbucket, and the T300 is a friend of mines.


----------



## rob_cook2001

I am really happy with these sno-wings. Have them on the skid plow and on a boss super duty.
They are great, I think the plow would bend before the wing. I recommend them to all my friends.
Robert


----------



## A Man

Here's my new S850, we've been running skid steers for years but I have never been a fan of running them as I find them uncomfortable compared to tractors and Trucks, however with this new machine it is considerably better with the quiet cab, suspension seat and controls and especially ride control it's a machine that can be operated 10+ hours at a time. It has a 10-16 plow, works great.


----------



## bartdude

Nice S850 setup!! Would you have any videos on youtube? Interested to see how it runs on those big tires...


----------



## rob_cook2001

I saw those tires and about ***** my pants lol


----------



## lowcostlawns

Heres our Bobcat T110!

Pretty sure I'm the only person on here with one ha! Cab, Heat, and ECS joysticks. Ive got a 6 foot pro tech for it too. It gets around alright, Wish I could get some multi-bar tracks!! Its a nice little machine lots of power and can fit just about anywhere.


----------



## A Man

Run's great with the "Big Wheels" I'll get some video the next time were out. The operator was able to cut almost 15 min off a 4 acre lot he now plows in an 45min with the big wheels.


----------



## MatthewG

What do those big tires even cost?!


----------



## A Man

MatthewG;1449094 said:


> What do those big tires even cost?!


We made the rim's our self from some open center wheels, had them powder coated and just bought some old inventory 12r 22.5's from a local truck shop. All and all about $1200 or so plus our time.


----------



## srl28

lowcostlawns---didnt even know they made a 110, nice little machine.


----------



## rob_cook2001

that 110 is to cool, is it a 2 speed???


----------



## newhere

A Man;1449080 said:


> Run's great with the "Big Wheels" I'll get some video the next time were out. The operator was able to cut almost 15 min off a 4 acre lot he now plows in an 45min with the big wheels.


those tires are insane!!!

did you notice a big improvement on traction or about equal?


----------



## MatthewG

Cold, wet, and lonely.... with no snow to plow


----------



## snocrete

lowcostlawns;1449079 said:


> Heres our Bobcat T110!
> 
> Pretty sure I'm the only person on here with one ha! Cab, Heat, and ECS joysticks. Ive got a 6 foot pro tech for it too. It gets around alright, Wish I could get some multi-bar tracks!! Its a nice little machine lots of power and can fit just about anywhere.


Those are pretty cool....Never have I ran 1, or even seen one in person.....but there are days that I'd like to have that instead of a wheelbarrow!



A Man;1449041 said:


> Here's my new S850, we've been running skid steers for years but I have never been a fan of running them as I find them uncomfortable compared to tractors and Trucks, however with this new machine it is considerably better with the quiet cab, suspension seat and controls and especially ride control it's a machine that can be operated 10+ hours at a time. It has a 10-16 plow, works great.


Now that thing is just insane! I bet in alot of conditions it will outperform a small wheel loader!Thumbs Up



rob_cook2001;1449160 said:


> that 110 is to cool, is it a 2 speed???


Looks like it Rob, according to the sticker on the side....I think they run like 8mph in 2nd gear....probably just enough to get the snow to roll. BTW, love all the pics, and glad I could help.


----------



## StuveCorp

A Man;1449101 said:


> We made the rim's our self from some open center wheels, had them powder coated and just bought some old inventory 12r 22.5's from a local truck shop. All and all about $1200 or so plus our time.


Thumbs Up Looks good and can't wait too see the video. I also would be curious just how fast it can go as those tires look bigger than the 22.5's from Westside?


----------



## A Man

newhere;1449176 said:


> those tires are insane!!!
> 
> did you notice a big improvement on traction or about equal?


I have less than 2 hours experience running it but my operator tells me it grips better than the stock tires and weighing over 10 000lbs traction isn't a problem. There are lots of different tread patterns available in 12r 22.5 tires so the sky is the limit when it comes to traction. It plows along side our Deere 244j Loader and the consensus is that the Skid gets more work done per hour with the same stacking ability and similar road speeds.

That being said it takes much longer to train a good operator in a skid then a loader.


----------



## rob_cook2001

You guys must have some smooth lots. I don't think I could handle going faster than standard 
2 speed in my skids on my lots.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

The size of his tires and wheelbase would make a smoother ride


----------



## A Man

R.G.PEEL;1449489 said:


> The size of his tires and wheelbase would make a smoother ride


You're correct Grant, however Ride control is a much bigger factor when it comes to comfort and stability. I would never have imagine how much of a difference it makes, night and day.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Yah, they knocked it out of the park with these M series machines.


----------



## grosser397

03 260 2 speed with 22.5 tires works great can move tons of snow! got a new 120" bucket that i only got to use couple times this year, glad i spent the money on that new bucket for all the snow we have been getting..........


----------



## rob_cook2001

Let's see this 120 inch bucket


----------



## snocrete

rob_cook2001;1449562 said:


> Let's see this 120 inch bucket


ditto.......


----------



## grosser397

ill snap a pic of it next time we go out (if we do ever) leave that and the blade on site because i dont like trailering with it being 10ft wide


----------



## WIPensFan

Does anybody know if these large tires effect warranty coverage? Also do they harm drive components, gears or whatever else that makes these machines go? Maybe it's too soon to tell??


----------



## grosser397

not sure about warranty but the john deere deal and the case dealer by me have brand new machines on the lot with them. id say yes and no. i try not to run mine on dry pavement much because its really jerky and always run low gear if i do unless im going in a straight line. once you own a set you will love them.



WIPensFan;1449595 said:


> Does anybody know if these large tires effect warranty coverage? Also do they harm drive components, gears or whatever else that makes these machines go? Maybe it's too soon to tell??


----------



## grosser397

heres the blade i made for it its a old ten foot plow i got with my old 2 ton. its set up so we can run it on the skid or our new holland that also has universal attachment on the loader. 
crappy pic but can kinda see that ten foot bucket.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Boy what a POS black Powerstroke JK Wes


----------



## S-205

I want that 7.3 PSD! Nice snow bucket too, the picture does kinda suck though


----------



## grosser397

That psd is my buddy wes's truck , I also love the obs psd!


----------



## S-205

Who doesn't love OBS PSD's! I really wish the 250's didn't have a Twin Beam design in the front. It's getting harder to find nice 350's, especially single cabs.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Almost impossible to find nice reg cabs, 250 or 350


----------



## blowerman

Suppose I could post a skiddy pic.
Here you have a Deere 326D...
2 speed, heat, air, EH controls, air ride seat, stereo, hydo quick attach, 
Just getting a wash job today. 
I've had this one for almost two years now. Has 500 hrs.
While it's a very comfortable machine, I just don't use any of my skids for snow.


----------



## wewille

SmokeyBacon;1448781 said:


> The S205 w/ Kage is mine, and I saw the S250 w/ Avalanche pusher today in a lot.


How do you like the s205, is it a big step up from a s185? I was going to purchase another machine last November and it was a used s205 but it didn't work out. So before next winter i plan on making a purchase, just looking for your thoughts on the s205.


----------



## grosser397

you have my dream machine freakin sweet man! something about deere skids i just like



blowerman;1449804 said:


> Suppose I could post a skiddy pic.
> Here you have a Deere 326D...
> 2 speed, heat, air, EH controls, air ride seat, stereo, hydo quick attach,
> Just getting a wash job today.
> I've had this one for almost two years now. Has 500 hrs.
> While it's a very comfortable machine, I just don't use any of my skids for snow.


----------



## grosser397

just out of curiosity have you ever heard of anyone doing a straight axle swap? not too familiar with twin beam but have seen what happens when they snap from heavy plows



SmokeyBacon;1449705 said:


> Who doesn't love OBS PSD's! I really wish the 250's didn't have a Twin Beam design in the front. It's getting harder to find nice 350's, especially single cabs.


----------



## S-205

grosser397;1450219 said:


> just out of curiosity have you ever heard of anyone doing a straight axle swap? not too familiar with twin beam but have seen what happens when they snap from heavy plows


I've hard of swapping in 350 axles to a 350, I've seen a few builds on it. Dropping the twin beam for a Dana 60 is an awesome idea to me. Apparently you can use the stock IFS front drive shaft.

http://www.blueovaltrucks.com/tech/SAS_F-250_F-350.htm
http://www.ford-trucks.com/article/idx/9/203/article/Dana_60_Conversion_for_F250_years_19861996.html



wewille;1449911 said:


> How do you like the s205, is it a big step up from a s185? I was going to purchase another machine last November and it was a used s205 but it didn't work out. So before next winter i plan on making a purchase, just looking for your thoughts on the s205.


I'll be 100% honest with you, we haven't had any chance to use it yet. We purchased it for snow w/ the Kage and havnen't even used it. We bought an S185 to flip once because it was a good price, and I've rented a few and I do like the 185. It seems to have pretty good power and lifting ability. We used it to lift partial skids of flagstone and it was solid. And we were loading a dumpster which it kind of lacked in, it was struggling to reach over the sides to dump in. The 205 I hope is a little stronger in those ways, but I haven't had a chance to use it yet. I can tell you that its pretty comfortable though! From sitting it...


----------



## Mark13

grosser397;1450219 said:


> just out of curiosity have you ever heard of anyone doing a straight axle swap? not too familiar with twin beam but have seen what happens when they snap from heavy plows


It's a very common swap in the obs F-250 trucks.


----------



## WIPensFan

Re-stocking some salt at condo account today.

"Christine" didn't try to trap me inside and kill me today!


----------



## snocrete

Nice! I like how your blinky light appears to be somewhat low profile..what model is it?

And that bucket would look better painted up BC orange Thumbs Up


----------



## WIPensFan

snocrete;1454796 said:


> Nice! I like how your blinky light appears to be somewhat low profile..what model is it?
> 
> And that bucket would look better painted up BC orange Thumbs Up


Thanks, I love that new strobe! Whelen L32 Super LED. Comes with a on/off switch on the plug in.

That's a old bucket, 1996 I believe. Yes, it would look good painted anything but how it is now. Thanks for noticing.


----------



## snocrete

WIPensFan;1454812 said:


> Thanks, I love that new strobe! Whelen L32 Super LED. Comes with a on/off switch on the plug in. *I'll check them out, thanks*
> 
> That's a old bucket, 1996 I believe. Yes, it would look good painted anything but how it is now. Thanks for noticing.


No prob, glad I could help


----------



## TCLandscaping

*new holland l 781*

Hello, considering this skid steer for my landscaping company. Would be mostly for snow ( if we get any next season) as well as any masonry jobs we get as well as a yard machine. Just wondering if anyone has any knowledge of this model. Any problems with the deutz motors etc.. Thanks.

http://newyork.craigslist.org/stn/grd/2878787193.html


----------



## WIPensFan

TCLandscaping;1461714 said:


> Hello, considering this skid steer for my landscaping company. Would be mostly for snow ( if we get any next season) as well as any masonry jobs we get as well as a yard machine. Just wondering if anyone has any knowledge of this model. Any problems with the deutz motors etc.. Thanks.
> 
> http://newyork.craigslist.org/stn/grd/2878787193.html


No Hrs. listed. Price seems high for that machine. Find out how many Hrs.


----------



## MatthewG

TCLandscaping;1461714 said:


> Hello, considering this skid steer for my landscaping company. Would be mostly for snow ( if we get any next season) as well as any masonry jobs we get as well as a yard machine. Just wondering if anyone has any knowledge of this model. Any problems with the deutz motors etc.. Thanks.
> 
> http://newyork.craigslist.org/stn/grd/2878787193.html


You can compare price to this one...
http://scranton.craigslist.org/grd/2786790962.html


----------



## JaimeG

grosser397;1449614 said:


> heres the blade i made for it its a old ten foot plow i got with my old 2 ton. its set up so we can run it on the skid or our new holland that also has universal attachment on the loader.
> crappy pic but can kinda see that ten foot bucket.


Question about your 260....Do the steer levers ever want to move on their own if you just nudge them? Does it make a lot of pump noise?


----------



## GMD1984

a few of mine


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

TCLandscaping;1461714 said:


> Hello, considering this skid steer for my landscaping company. Would be mostly for snow ( if we get any next season) as well as any masonry jobs we get as well as a yard machine. Just wondering if anyone has any knowledge of this model. Any problems with the deutz motors etc.. Thanks.
> 
> http://newyork.craigslist.org/stn/grd/2878787193.html


Looks like a clean machine I'd buy it for that price unless there is a million hours on it.


----------



## 4wydnr

GMD1984 I loved those 2 log loads when I was working for the tree service. Made for an easy day.


----------



## GMD1984

i have a root rake grapple for that but it up at my buddies tree farm since the spring flood and the hurricane, they are using it to clean up they got flooded really bad


----------



## TCLandscaping

The New Holland L 781 has 3900 hours of use since 1989. Around 178 hours a year. I know these machines can run for awhile and have high hours, but what is too high and at what price. Didnt know if nayone had similiar machine with similair motor. Looks nice cosmetically, engine checks out fine, but used is used. Thanks for the input. I run a 1982 L425 new holland with a wisconson motor. While i need something bigger, machine is great for stacking snow at small offices, and a great yard machine. IS it worth upgrading? Thanks again. Heres to a good spring


----------



## DuramaxLML-42

TCLandscaping;1462706 said:


> The New Holland L 781 has 3900 hours of use since 1989. Around 178 hours a year. I know these machines can run for awhile and have high hours, but what is too high and at what price. Didnt know if nayone had similiar machine with similair motor. Looks nice cosmetically, engine checks out fine, but used is used. Thanks for the input. I run a 1982 L425 new holland with a wisconson motor. While i need something bigger, machine is great for stacking snow at small offices, and a great yard machine. IS it worth upgrading? Thanks again. Heres to a good spring


Im selling my New Holland L-555 Deluxe. Has 2300 Hours, plow, bucket, and forks. Enclosed Cab, runs well and the heat needs to be fixed... Good tires, weight kit, i have pictures if youre interested


----------



## WilliamOak

DuramaxLML-42;1465660 said:


> Im selling my New Holland L-555 Deluxe. Has 2300 Hours, plow, bucket, and forks. Enclosed Cab, runs well and the heat needs to be fixed... Good tires, weight kit, i have pictures if youre interested


Wanna PM me more details? Might be interested


----------



## TCLandscaping

Hey duramax Sounds good. Please message me or email [email protected] with all and any details and pictures. Thanks so much. Are you getting a new machine?


----------



## DuramaxLML-42

TCLandscaping;1465689 said:


> Hey duramax Sounds good. Please message me or email [email protected] with all and any details and pictures. Thanks so much. Are you getting a new machine?


Currently im not but in the near future ill be looking wesport


----------



## merrimacmill

I took this of my New Holland L175 today after one of the guys gave it a detail..


----------



## grosser397

JaimeG;1461803 said:


> Question about your 260....Do the steer levers ever want to move on their own if you just nudge them? Does it make a lot of pump noise?


Yes, to fix the levers I put new springs on the mechanisms under the cab(on top the pumps) seemed to help and the pump noise is normal ran couple other deeres just seem that way. Don't you hate gettin out a bumping the lever and braaaaaaaaahhhhh.........machine killed


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Picked up another S185 on Friday. Its a 2010 2 spd with only 220 hrs on it. Air cond/heat, enclosed cab, power bob tach, selectable acs, etc... Gotta put a good stereo in it and we'll be good to go!


----------



## DGODGR

R.G.PEEL;1472114 said:


> Picked up another S185 on Friday. Its a 2010 2 spd with only 220 hrs on it. Air cond/heat, enclosed cab, power bob tach, selectable acs, etc... Gotta put a good stereo in it and we'll be good to go!


That's great. This is, however, a thread titled "Skid Steer Gallery". Where are the photos?!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I only have one pic of it and posted it already in canadian weather and snow thread. I'll take more to post tomorrow but this is the link http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=1472110#post1472110


----------



## R.G.PEEL

As promised, here's pics of the new (to me) machine


----------



## ww11mac

these are some of the machines that the company works or uses we have 3 2009 johndeer 325 with kage systems, 2 2011 johndeer 326 with Kage plows, 1 johndeer 332 pilot controled machine, 1 johndeer 318 with a snow broom and a 8 foot kage plow, and we just got in a new johndeer 318 tracked machine.


----------



## Jelinek61

Thats a really cool picture with the roll off. Are you over weight with all five of those skids on there?


----------



## Dan85

Awesome Photo Mac! Would love to see more photos of the roll off! Looks like a Freightliner?

Here are some of the skids that I have been in throughout the past year or so.

T190 we rented for an out of town job, first time I had ever been in a track machine. I know, I'm a little late to the party.










T650 we have










This is how you parallel park in the city!


----------



## icudoucme

The new T series(650-800) are a beast of a machine. Bobcat really did a great job! The hydro's are so smooth and responsive without being jerky. If I had half a brain I'd sell my yellow one and get a white one. Once you go track you never back!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

They all serve a purpose. I bought track 2 years ago (T650) and another weeled one a couple weeks ago (S185).


----------



## blk90s13

That front axle on the roll off should be down ? I dont know how they operate.

Great picture.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Jelinek61;1473346 said:


> Thats a really cool picture with the roll off. Are you over weight with all five of those skids on there?


He isn't even close to weight


----------



## snocrete

R.G.PEEL;1472287 said:


> As promised, here's pics of the new (to me) machine


Nice machine Grant! I like the inset rims, doesn't that make the width 60in? Very handy for such a powerful machine..........accessible through tight areas, but still able to load a tandem dump truck....i like.


----------



## SDP Hauling

blk90s13;1473500 said:


> That front axle on the roll off should be down ? I dont know how they operate.
> 
> Great picture.


Its a lift axle just like the dump trucks. Only needed when he is carrying over weight of the other 2 axles out back.


----------



## blk90s13

SDP Hauling;1473524 said:


> Its a lift axle just like the dump trucks. Only needed when he is carrying over weight of the other 2 axles out back.


So it comes down on its own once weight is reached ? like I said I have no clue how they operate


----------



## S-205

I believe its up to the driver to lower that, I guess its controlled with air, the bags drop? The driver would learn over time when he would be over weight on the tandems and then lower it.


----------



## ww11mac

yea te truck is no where near being overweight, its rated for 77000lbs and the trailer is rated for, atleast 35000 lbs.


----------



## WIPensFan

Took this from the ground a couple days ago. 3900 lbs. Had to have 2 guys on the back of the S650 to load it in the truck. The fork attachment would not rotate backwards, but the lift arms would go up. The concrete legs under the steps were a surprise.


----------



## contractor078

not exactly a picture of my skid but i just picked this little baby up at the dealer last night. Have not even had a chance to unload it and play with it. Sucks having a day job. CAT has some killer deals out there right now!!


----------



## DuramaxLML-42

I cant wait to post the pics of the machine im picking up hopefully soon! 1997 New Holland Lx885 with only 600 original hours that is off a farm in the south. Family owned and maintained perfectly. If we get a banner year this year of snow im going to put some good tires on it, new paint and referbish it where needed and most importantly the newer engine put in the Ls185.B to get it up to 78-80 HP! I cannot wait...


----------



## contractor078

hooked up and ready to roll.


----------



## DuramaxLML-42

Lookin good! I like the machine too, we had a 236 Cat at a mall and it was pushing 10inches of snow with a 10ft sectional snow plow and honestly it was doing pretty well. I didnt believe it!


----------



## contractor078

DuramaxLML-42;1475170 said:


> Lookin good! I like the machine too, we had a 236 Cat at a mall and it was pushing 10inches of snow with a 10ft sectional snow plow and honestly it was doing pretty well. I didnt believe it!


Thanks! cants wait to get it out and play with it. I really want to get a set of of OTT for it. Seems like with that they are damn near bullet proof. Has been a great machine and the dealer gave me a smoking deal on that and with the financing offers that they have know. you really cant beat it. 0% for 24 months...


----------



## S-205

A couple I saw today


----------



## MNBobcat

jomama45;1158302 said:


> A few pics, and a short video if it works, of mine last weekend:
> 
> View attachment 87254
> 
> 
> View attachment 87255


What brand plow is that?


----------



## jomama45

The blade and mount is homemade in my shop, the quadrant & a-frame are older Western components, heavily modified. I started a thread a few years back, when I joined, showing the build of the plow........


----------



## MNBobcat

jomama45;1535587 said:


> The blade and mount is homemade in my shop, the quadrant & a-frame are older Western components, heavily modified. I started a thread a few years back, when I joined, showing the build of the plow........


 Ah....cool...thanks for sharing!


----------



## Spool it up

shiny side down . shameful use of equipment here , unit was salvaged before carnage set in


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Looks like someone was goofing around trying to do wheelie's. That guy would be fired if I saw that. No other reason for it to be sitting like that.


----------



## alldayrj

Lol in a flat paved parking lot. I'll guess wheelies too but he could have been backing down a trailer and raised the arms too high. Then they moved the trailer


----------



## snocrete

I told cretebaby NH & JD skids are "back tippy":waving:


----------



## MNBobcat

Spool it up;1535775 said:


> shiny side down . shameful use of equipment here , unit was salvaged before carnage set in


Need to put some christmas lights on that thing. Might as well make it useful.


----------



## DuramaxLML-42

My skidsteer. 1998 New Holland LX885 Turbo. 1459 Hours. Runs great. On the market for a plow and ready to push some serious snow.


----------



## jomama45

Spool it up;1535775 said:


> shiny side down . shameful use of equipment here , unit was salvaged before carnage set in


Yet another new alias here??????

You're kinda like herpes, you're gone for a little bit, and then you resurface again.........



snocrete;1536096 said:


> I told cretebaby NH & JD skids are "back tippy":waving:


lmao..................:laughing:


----------



## DuramaxLML-42

What do you guys think i should do for a plow for my new holland Lx885 1998


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I have buddies with pushers for sale. 8ft scoop doggs. Rubber edge


----------



## DuramaxLML-42

Ill keep that in mind! Im waiting for it to snow to make any $$$ commitments. Starting to sweat alittle if you know what i mean.


----------



## IMAGE




----------



## EGLC

ww11mac;1473164 said:


> these are some of the machines that the company works or uses we have 3 2009 johndeer 325 with kage systems, 2 2011 johndeer 326 with Kage plows, 1 johndeer 332 pilot controled machine, 1 johndeer 318 with a snow broom and a 8 foot kage plow, and we just got in a new johndeer 318 tracked machine.


Passed that truck the other day!!


----------



## Dieselgeek

Blurry, but a T250/T870.


----------



## Dieselgeek

ww11mac;1473164 said:


> these are some of the machines that the company works or uses we have 3 2009 johndeer 325 with kage systems, 2 2011 johndeer 326 with Kage plows, 1 johndeer 332 pilot controled machine, 1 johndeer 318 with a snow broom and a 8 foot kage plow, and we just got in a new johndeer 318 tracked machine.


What does your truck/trailer combo weigh empty? If you are plated for 77k, then you are overweight by my calculations (Pending your truck weighs what I think it does). Our Tri axle dump/tri axle tag trailer tares at a bit over 37k lbs...


----------



## OCplowguy

*slick!!!!*



JimHow;764731 said:


> Hello
> Here's a greedy board I made for I made for my T190. It was cheap to build (less then $100), slips on in seconds and is held on by two bolts on the side arms. I used expanded metal so I could maintain visibility of my cutting edge plus it keeps it light weight. It works great as the snow now rolls ahead of you instead of coming over the back of the bucket.It lies flat and is compact enough I can have it with me at all times during the summer in case I have to move mulch or other light material.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 54593


bad ass set-up for the $$$


----------



## snocrete

Dieselgeek;1550018 said:


> Blurry, but a T250/T870.


Those 870's are monsters!!! Very nice.



OCplowguy;1551202 said:


> bad ass set-up for the $$$


Yes it is...I'll admit I got the idea off of seeing jims youtube vids.Thumbs Up thanks jim


----------



## ryde307

Here are ours.
2012 Toolcat. Not exactly a skid but close enough.

















Cat 257b


----------



## ryde307

2010 Bobcat S205 For sale in the spring if anyone is interested.


----------



## OCplowguy

*im in heaven*

OMG!!! i love the sight of that Thumbs Up


DuramaxLML-42;1283828 said:


> The company i sub for has a couple...  75 cough cough
> 
> The new holland l-185 is my dream machine, saving up for a new one. Two speed and weight kit. Heat and AC. Stereo and other essentials for the snow business


----------



## DuramaxLML-42

OCplowguy;1551827 said:


> OMG!!! i love the sight of that Thumbs Up


Hey thanks! Took some searching but i found one worth buying. Just waiting for some snow so i can put her to work.


----------



## Mark13

New to me machine within the last month.


----------



## snocrete

Mark13;1552189 said:


> New to me machine within the last month.]


Very nice Mark! Although I'm a BC fan...Tak would be my 2nd choice for a CTL. I see it came with new bucket & forks...any other attachments in the near future? What are you doing most with it? Hours? What options does it have?


----------



## Mark13

snocrete;1552456 said:


> Very nice Mark! Although I'm a BC fan...Tak would be my 2nd choice for a CTL. I see it came with new bucket & forks...any other attachments in the near future? What are you doing most with it? Hours? What options does it have?


Thanks! The bucket and forks didn't come with it unfortunately, they were a separate purchase after taking ownership of the machine. Previous owner kept all the attachments for his other machines.
As far as other attachments I'll be purchasing a grapple/skeleton bucket combo and in time possibly a brush cutter, and possibly other sized buckets. A friend of mine and I are working on building an attachment to move trailers/farm implements/wagons, etc, a boom for extended reach, a fence/small tree puller, along with round bale and square bale spears.

It's primary work will be moving bales, clearing fence lines, picking up rocks from fields, random dirt work, and mostly ag related stuff.

It's a 2010, 805hrs, Cab/Heat/Air, 2spd, Ride Control, Radio, Hyd. Quick attach. It was a single owner machine from a small company. Very well cared for machine, owner was pretty selective in who ran it. Usually the owner ran it primarily. Conveniently I know probably everyone who's ever ran it since it was new.


----------



## alldayrj

What did that bad boy cost you? Thats exactly what i want for my next machine


----------



## Mark13

alldayrj;1552615 said:


> What did that bad boy cost you? Thats exactly what i want for my next machine


With purchase of the machine, bucket, and forks I have mid 30's in it. 
More then I wanted to spend, especially on my first machine. It's the machine I wanted to have within the next few years. I planned to buy a wheeled machine first and work my way towards a track machine. I had this one come up unexpectedly and I knew I'd never find a nicer one unless I bought new and with everything going to Tier 4 I knew that wouldn't be easily possible either. So I've got my fingers crossed that things work out and it proves to be a good investment.


----------



## snocrete

Mark13;1552606 said:


> Thanks! The bucket and forks didn't come with it unfortunately, they were a separate purchase after taking ownership of the machine. Previous owner kept all the attachments for his other machines.
> As far as other attachments I'll be purchasing a grapple/skeleton bucket combo and in time possibly a brush cutter, and possibly other sized buckets. A friend of mine and I are working on building an attachment to move trailers/farm implements/wagons, etc, a boom for extended reach, a fence/small tree puller, along with round bale and square bale spears.
> 
> It's primary work will be moving bales, clearing fence lines, picking up rocks from fields, random dirt work, and mostly ag related stuff.
> 
> It's a 2010, 805hrs, Cab/Heat/Air, 2spd, Ride Control, Radio, Hyd. Quick attach. It was a single owner machine from a small company. Very well cared for machine, owner was pretty selective in who ran it. Usually the owner ran it primarily. Conveniently I know probably everyone who's ever ran it since it was new.


It looks very nice for 805hrs...not that thats a bunch anyway. Sounds like a good buy.

I have a custom made adjustable (9ft-13ft)boom/jib, that is also able to be broke down into a trailer mover...I also have a log splitter that can be slid into the 2in receiver on the same plate. Oh, and I also have ears welded onto the same attachment plate this all works on, so that I can hook a 8ft meyer plow w/wings to. Lots of stuff you can mod a bare attachment plate to work with...making it very versatile. I'll try and get a pic of it and post it for you.


----------



## Mark13

snocrete;1552634 said:


> It looks very nice for 805hrs...not that thats a bunch anyway. Sounds like a good buy.
> 
> I have a custom made adjustable (9ft-13ft)boom/jib, that is also able to be broke down into a trailer mover...I also have a log splitter that can be slid into the 2in receiver on the same plate. Oh, and I also have ears welded onto the same attachment plate this all works on, so that I can hook a 8ft meyer plow w/wings to. Lots of stuff you can mod a bare attachment plate to work with...making it very versatile. I'll try and get a pic of it and post it for you.


Most of the spots you can see on the machine in the pics are just dirt. Very few scratches or cosmetic damage. The guy really takes great care of his equipment. It's still on the original tracks and they are probably 75% yet.

I'd be interested in seeing pics of your setup. We've got a few different ideas that would allow for the same attachment plate to be used for multiple different things. In time I'd like to get an old blade setup for it. I don't really see myself plowing commercially with it but it would be nice to have available if I need it. The tracks that are on it are far from ideal for snow but I'll switch to a different pattern on the next set.


----------



## snocrete

Mark13;1552644 said:


> Most of the spots you can see on the machine in the pics are just dirt. Very few scratches or cosmetic damage. The guy really takes great care of his equipment. It's still on the original tracks and they are probably 75% yet.
> 
> I'd be interested in seeing pics of your setup. We've got a few different ideas that would allow for the same attachment plate to be used for multiple different things. In time I'd like to get an old blade setup for it. I don't really see myself plowing commercially with it but it would be nice to have available if I need it. The tracks that are on it are far from ideal for snow but I'll switch to a different pattern on the next set.


The tracks you have on there are the typicall tracks I've seen most Taks come with from the factory. They are good tracks for most of what that machine is intended for.....but for snow work they down right suck. Not that you cant get the job done, but considering the alternatives(and actually experiencing the difference), I dont think you'll buy that style ever again if you have any plans of moving snow with that machine.

Good luck with it Mark! And I'll try and get some pics posted of the custom jib/trailer mover/plow/log splitter:laughing:


----------



## Mark13

snocrete;1552652 said:


> The tracks you have on there are the typicall tracks I've seen most Taks come with from the factory. They are good tracks for most of what that machine is intended for.....but for snow work they down right suck. Not that you cant get the job done, but considering the alternatives(and actually experiencing the difference), I dont think you'll buy that style ever again if you have any plans of moving snow with that machine.
> 
> Good luck with it Mark! And I'll try and get some pics posted of the custom jib/trailer mover/plow/log splitter:laughing:


I plan to replace them with the solideal B series tracks when it's due. One of the farms I work at had a Gehl CTL 60 (TL130 with yellow paint) and the B series tracks on it and I liked them a lot better then the ones on my machine.


----------



## snocrete

Mark13;1552653 said:


> I plan to replace them with the solideal B series tracks when it's due. One of the farms I work at had a Gehl CTL 60 (TL130 with yellow paint) and the B series tracks on it and I liked them a lot better then the ones on my machine.


Yep....I think you've probably seen my posts elsewhere here saying that I have a sub with a Tak240 size Gehl(cant remember model #'s). He's running the B tracks, and they are MUCH better over the oem's.


----------



## Mark13

snocrete;1552654 said:


> Yep....I think you've probably seen my posts elsewhere here saying that I have a sub with a Tak240 size Gehl(cant remember model #'s). He's running the B tracks, and they are MUCH better over the oem's.


I may have seen those posts, been doing so much reading on them before I agreed to buy this machine that everything I read is just a big blur in my mind lol.


----------



## 4wydnr

DuramaxLML-42;1536675 said:


> My skidsteer. 1998 New Holland LX885 Turbo. 1459 Hours. Runs great. On the market for a plow and ready to push some serious snow.


That is clean looking NH! Hope it works well for you, I've been thoroughly satisfied with our LS 180. My only complaint is that it is loud in the cab.


----------



## DuramaxLML-42

4wydnr;1552962 said:


> That is clean looking NH! Hope it works well for you, I've been thoroughly satisfied with our LS 180. My only complaint is that it is loud in the cab.[/QUOT
> 
> Yah the New Hollands can definitely be loud. Mine sounds like a fire truck in the cab when im running all out. Though it'll help me stay awake on long storms[if we get any at all]. I've had it in and out of the shop for the past months doing work on it. Had to replace the throttle cable assembly. Froze up and i bent the rod in the cab. Im not complaining at all though. she fired up after sitting in 24F weather for 5 days.


----------



## Trapper-Randy




----------



## getsum

looking at a skid tomorrow and hopefully i can finally post one here Thumbs Up


----------



## lawnboy2121

My newholland


----------



## harrison6jd

*throwing my hat in the ring*

i've been viewing here for a long time. i have picked up a lot of information but never posted any pics. i finally had time to figure it out. my winter office.


----------



## lawnboy2121

Nice looking cat


----------



## harrison6jd

thanks. i've had it since new in 04 and my wife says i cant have another. i have to keep it nice and being the only operator helps to keep it nice.


----------



## xgiovannix12

If you get an other make sure it has an enclosed cab and heat. Just in case she boots you out.


----------



## harrison6jd

thats a good one. i'll keep it mind.


----------



## WIPensFan

getsum;1564031 said:


> looking at a skid tomorrow and hopefully i can finally post one here Thumbs Up


Good luck, what are you looking at?



lawnboy2121;1564046 said:


> My newholland





harrison6jd;1564150 said:


> i've been viewing here for a long time. i have picked up a lot of information but never posted any pics. i finally had time to figure it out. my winter office.
> View attachment 121478


Nice looking machines guys. Thumbs Up


----------



## getsum

WIPensFan

well i was supposed to go look at an older 7 series bobcat but the guy i spoke with had extremely short answers, told me to call him when i wanted to come see it, now my call can not be completed as dialed.... ya wrote that one off haha :realmad: 

back on the search i go


----------



## lawnboy2121

Here's a pic of my 8875 waiting for snow


----------



## webbsnowremoval

What do you guys think is better in snow tracks or tires?


----------



## Greenmtboy

webbsnowremoval;1566760 said:


> What do you guys think is better in snow tracks or tires?


Do a search, its been covered many times!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Many, many times. FWIW, tracks suck.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

That's a ridiculous and false blanket statement. More accurately the tracks you have experience with suck. Roller suspension and/or polar tracks can make a great snow pushing tank out of a track loader if a track loader is the equipment of choice for summer work. They're usually heavier and higher tractive effort than an equivelant tire machine.

As mentioned do a search. A few of us have and use them. Read all the past threads and if you still have any questions ask snocrete or myself in a pm. We'd be happy to answer from an experienced point of view. Snocrete was very helpful in helping me get mine set up right.


----------



## webbsnowremoval

ok cool thanks


----------



## SullivanSeptic

R.G.PEEL;1566814 said:


> That's a ridiculous and false blanket statement. More accurately the tracks you have experience with suck. Roller suspension and/or polar tracks can make a great snow pushing tank out of a track loader if a track loader is the equipment of choice for summer work. They're usually heavier and higher tractive effort than an equivelant tire machine.
> 
> As mentioned do a search. A few of us have and use them. Read all the past threads and if you still have any questions ask snocrete or myself in a pm. We'd be happy to answer from an experienced point of view. Snocrete was very helpful in helping me get mine set up right.


Your right. That was a blanket statement. My bad. But maybe i should say most suck. But you have to admit that buying a set of expensive polar tracks is not really an economical answer for someone that just simply looking for a machine.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

If your non-snow work justifies a 60k+ machine, $2600 for polar tracks prob won't break the budget. I think we all make the mistake on here of using our very specific experiences and applying them to everyone else's situation. I do it too sometimes.

I think the 8 month season determines tracks or tires. If the machine is being bought for snow only, then yah tires are a no brainer. In lots of situations tracks are night and day better for the sunshine months, in which case that's the move.


----------



## snocrete

R.G.PEEL;1566853 said:


> If your non-snow work justifies a 60k+ machine, $2600 for polar tracks prob won't break the budget. I think we all make the mistake on here of using our very specific experiences and applying them to everyone else's situation. I do it too sometimes.
> 
> I think the 8 month season determines tracks or tires. If the machine is being bought for snow only, then yah tires are a no brainer. In lots of situations tracks are night and day better for the sunshine months, in which case that's the move.


Well put. :salute:


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

what would it cost to have those changed if you didn't like to get your hands dirty


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I'm not sure who you would get to change them. The bridgestone store told me they would bring them in for me, but would not install them. I imagine any dealership or heavy equipment mechanic would do it for 2 hrs shop wage.

Its a fairly easy job provided you have another machine to move them. Even with leverage, they are extremely difficult to move without equipment. Its not very difficult at all. We do it ourselves. If you ever end up with one it would probably cost you as many beers as I could drink at the shop while doing it. Might be cheaper at the dealer!!!! lol


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I would say that a dealer would charge a lot more than 2 hours labor to install tracks, but that would be a ridiculously blanket statement. So I will then say MY dealer charges way more than 2 hours labor. But my dealer is absolutely horrible around here. But like RG Peel said, they are real easy to change as long as you have another machine. We have done it three times now and me and one other guy can have them changed out in about 40 mins per side.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Sullivan, wasn't meaning to insult you. I've read a lot of your posts and you seem like a good guy, I was just trying to make sure he wasn't discouraged if tracks are the right way for him. 

I'm sure you're right on "book value" being a lot more than 2 hrs. Our local dealer would likely charge 4 or 5 per side. When we need dealership service, I float east about an hour, to the next dealer. They charge straight Time and materials. Really good guys.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I know. Im just busting chops back at ya. I'm pretty thick skinned and don't really get worked up to easy. But I knew what you meant. No problem. My dealer is just so bad. I actually will not buy Bobcat anymore because of them.


----------



## xgiovannix12

Those tracks and that machine are so pertty . Droolz. 

I always liked the new Bobcat models.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

R.G.PEEL;1567614 said:


> Sullivan, wasn't meaning to insult you. I've read a lot of your posts and you seem like a good guy


He has his moments


----------



## scott3430

So what do you prefer for snow work with your Bobcat skid? The rubber tracks or tires? Both nice machines by the way!!


----------



## R.G.PEEL

Cool, then you can still come to my birthday part sullivan! I actually would have switched brands because of the terrible experiences with the Toronto dealership. All the others I've dealt with in the small towns around Toronto are extremely geared towards great customer service.


----------



## R.G.PEEL

For snow I prefer the wheels because it is a far smaller machine with less fuel consumption. They both push the same boxes. The track machine is roomier and better stereo, but I'm in my truck during storms so I just like what's cheap! Tracks also have more wearing parts and a higher cost/hr. And thanks, I try to keep them half decent.


----------



## gd8boltman

*Mark, did you by chance buy*



Mark13;1552189 said:


> New to me machine within the last month.


that just North of the Wi./Il. border?


----------



## Mark13

gd8boltman;1567646 said:


> that just North of the Wi./Il. border?


Just south. Well where it's at right now is a little further away then normal, probably 35 miles south of the border.


----------



## S-205

R.G.PEEL;1567627 said:


> Cool, then you can still come to my birthday part sullivan! I actually would have switched brands because of the terrible experiences with the Toronto dealership. All the others I've dealt with in the small towns around Toronto are extremely geared towards great customer service.


Which dealers have you dealt with around Toronto?


----------



## DuramaxLML-42

1998 New holland Lx885 Pushing a 15 foot Arctic sectional pusher. 4 inches of snow.


----------



## snocrete

DuramaxLML-42;1638809 said:


> 1998 New holland Lx885 Pushing a 15 foot Arctic sectional pusher. 4 inches of snow.


Daaaamn......and I thought I'd be stretching the limits by throwing a 12fter on 1 of our skids this winter.


----------



## Mark13

snocrete;1638909 said:


> Daaaamn......and I thought I'd be stretching the limits by throwing a 12fter on 1 of our skids this winter.


He didn't say how far he pushed it, that may be as far as it made it lol


----------



## DuramaxLML-42

Mark13;1638910 said:


> He didn't say how far he pushed it, that may be as far as it made it lol


I am not lieing when i say half a mile. Thats a landing strip for a small local airport. I plowed it for a friend. I swear on my life its the truth! I have more pictures to prove it!


----------



## DuramaxLML-42

Those plows are just that good. I normally have a 10 foot infront of it for the smaller lots it plows in a business park


----------



## MatthewG

^^^Not that Idont believe you, I just want to see more pics
The first skidsteer I ever drove was a 98 LX 885 I was 14 years old, wont ever for get it


----------



## DuramaxLML-42

I love my new holland. In 98 NH switched to the higher HP engine rated at 78HP. I went to go post more pictures but sadly i cannot... Lost my phone 2 months ago and i never got the chance to put the pictures on FB. Believe it or not it happened and that New Holland is the only skid steer i care to own. Ill do it again this season and show the proof.


----------



## snocrete

DuramaxLML-42;1638983 said:


> . Believe it or not it happened and that New Holland is the only skid steer i care to own. Ill do it again this season and show the proof.


Video would be better proof


----------



## snocrete

.............................


----------



## magnum1

snocrete;1641828 said:


> .............................


Nice skids, Whats up with the bucket?


----------



## snocrete

magnum1;1641835 said:


> Nice skids, Whats up with the bucket?


If your talking about what appears to be a "smile" or "crown", I checked that today. When I read your post last night, it made me think WTF!!! That bucket has about 10-12hrs on it.

So I pulled the machine into the same spot today and I came to realize that it is an illusion in the picture...the bucket was up off the ground the same all across, but for some reason the picture makes it look like the center is almost touching the ground.


----------



## WIPensFan

Nice Bobcats!

The concrete isn't level right there. Wonder who poured that :whistling:


----------



## snocrete

WIPensFan;1641960 said:


> Nice Bobcats!
> *thanks*
> The concrete isn't level right there. Wonder who poured that :whistling:


ha ha


----------



## magnum1

snocrete;1641962 said:


> ha ha


Figured as much must have poured the mud in January


----------



## White Gardens

Dump body on the 1 ton looks to have seen better days......

Looks way worse than the last time I seen it.


...........


----------



## snocrete

White Gardens;1642139 said:


> Dump body on the 1 ton looks to have seen better days......
> 
> Looks way worse than the last time I seen it.
> 
> ...........


Ya...probably run it one more winter before I do something about it.?.?..


----------



## White Gardens

snocrete;1642170 said:


> Ya...probably run it one more winter before I do something about it.?.?..


I'm in the same boat with mine on my truck. But we already had that discussion.

I just put the ribbon and bow on my turd, put a fresh coat of enamel on mine. Hopefully going to get 2 more years out of it.

...


----------



## MRHTRD

*Leading Edge 2013 / 2014 Equipment Pics*

Some of our equipment for the upcoming season.


----------



## Antlerart06

MRHTRD;1644831 said:


> Some of our equipment for the upcoming season.


 What OTT you running on your gehl Do you plow snow with them on

Here is my new plow rig haven't pick out what plow I will run its still up in the air on that part

I'm going run tires I have my factory set Im going put ice studs in them


----------



## MRHTRD

Antlerart06;1644834 said:


> What OTT you running on your gehl Do you plow snow with them on
> 
> Here is my new plow rig haven't pick out what plow I will run its still up in the air on that part
> 
> I'm going run tires I have my factory set Im going put ice studs in them


Nice machine. I purchased my OTT's from Quick Attach and I do use them for snow. They work best in the snow and ice but I originally purchased them to work on grass surfaces.

Good luck this winter.


----------



## Antlerart06

MRHTRD;1645794 said:


> Nice machine. I purchased my OTT's from Quick Attach and I do use them for snow. They work best in the snow and ice but I originally purchased them to work on grass surfaces.
> 
> Good luck this winter.


OK I was wondering mine are camoplast brand all rubber Works well in grass and dirt But I can only run 1 speed If I run 2nd they want to flop to much
Im running my skid on the road going from one job to next No hauling

I have dozen little lots for it near one my Biggest complex Most road time for it be like 1.5 miles


----------



## hardwoodcd

*2 new to me machines for the upcoming season*


----------



## mossman381

I don't have a pic but I have a video. A 323D John Deere tracked skid steer. Enjoy


----------



## Antlerart06

mossman381;1646733 said:


> I don't have a pic but I have a video. A 323D John Deere tracked skid steer. Enjoy


Well didn't see any snow just dirt Where is the Snow video


----------



## mossman381

Antlerart06;1646746 said:


> Well didn't see any snow just dirt Where is the Snow video


Best I can do. Use your imagination and pretend it is snow and not dirt.


----------



## ringahding1

As i get older, i keep telling myself this is the best purchase i have ever made...next year hopefully i will be saying that about a diesel truck...hahaha


----------



## WIPensFan

hardwoodcd;1645898 said:


>


Nice machines! You'll get some sh!t done with those.


----------



## DuramaxLML-42

What plows are gonna go on those cats?


----------



## hardwoodcd

Thanks guys! I have two 10' pro tech pushers


----------



## DuramaxLML-42

hardwoodcd;1647945 said:


> Thanks guys! I have two 10' pro tech pushers


Have you gotten a chance to use them yet? Or did ya buy'em with the machines?


----------



## hardwoodcd

Haven't run them on these exact machine yet. But have been using a 10' pro tech on my old case for 4 years! Excited for this season! Come on snow!


----------



## BrokenMRanch

WIPensFan;1474873 said:


> Took this from the ground a couple days ago. 3900 lbs. Had to have 2 guys on the back of the S650 to load it in the truck. The fork attachment would not rotate backwards, but the lift arms would go up. The concrete legs under the steps were a surprise.


What brand of tires are you running on that skid loader?


----------



## WIPensFan

BrokenMRanch;1658364 said:


> What brand of tires are you running on that skid loader?


Bobcat Severe Duty

Look on Bobcat's website.


----------



## Hegartydirtwork

MRHTRD;1645794 said:


> Nice machine. I purchased my OTT's from Quick Attach and I do use them for snow. They work best in the snow and ice but I originally purchased them to work on grass surfaces.
> 
> Good luck this winter.


MRHTRD, can you give some feedback/review on the ott tracks, would you buy them again? Anything is appreciated


----------



## sthoms3355

*New CAT 262D*

Pick this up in morning


----------



## Propony

One of ours


----------



## MRHTRD

*Quick Tracks*



Hegartydirtwork;1658764 said:


> MRHTRD, can you give some feedback/review on the ott tracks, would you buy them again? Anything is appreciated


I just put them back on for the winter season. They work very well and my driver swears by them. The only down side that I can see is they make the machine a little more "apt to tip sooner" with a full bucket of snow.

I will also use them this year for the first time with a snow pusher and I am sure that they will do very well.

Thanks,


----------



## svc turf

Here is some pics of my new L218. Its got a 9ft Kage this year


----------



## xtreem3d

svc turf;1669874 said:


> Here is some pics of my new L218. Its got a 9ft Kage this year


You may want to secure your Kage lines . We make brackets to hold the hoses close to machines


----------



## svc turf

xtreem3d;1671017 said:


> You may want to secure your Kage lines . We make brackets to hold the hoses close to machines


It has already been taken care of. That picture was taken the day I bought it from an auction. It needed a little TLC. But thanks for the concern!


----------



## Antlerart06

svc turf;1671025 said:


> It has already been taken care of. That picture was taken the day I bought it from an auction. It needed a little TLC. But thanks for the concern!


I used zip ties and tied to the lift chains

I wonder why they made them so long mine are 2 foot to long


----------



## svc turf

Antlerart06;1671053 said:


> I used zip ties and tied to the lift chains
> 
> I wonder why they made them so long mine are 2 foot to long


They made them that long for when you dump all the way they don't rip the quick connects off. Once you have them adjusted right ever have to touch them again


----------



## Antlerart06

svc turf;1671055 said:


> They made them that long for when you dump all the way they don't rip the quick connects off. Once you have them adjusted right ever have to touch them again


Dump??? What are you talking about???


----------



## Mark13

Antlerart06;1671141 said:


> Dump??? What are you talking about???


I'm guessing he's saying roll the quick attach plate so it's horizontal with the ground making the plow face straight down.


----------



## xtreem3d

we also use these on top of mount plate to contain the long hoses


----------



## ducaticorse

Anyone have experience with an ASV 30? Thinking of putting one on a smaller property I do this season.


----------



## Antlerart06

Mark13;1671148 said:


> I'm guessing he's saying roll the quick attach plate so it's horizontal with the ground making the plow face straight down.


I check mine that way Still way to long. Must be a standard everybody has to go by


----------



## snocrete

xtreem3d;1671780 said:


> we also use these on top of mount plate to contain the long hoses


These work great...and are a better option, in most scenarios, than to try and make the hoses "just the right length".....it also can allow the use of said attachments on multiple machines that have slightly different hookup locations.


----------



## Mike S

ducaticorse;1671807 said:


> Anyone have experience with an ASV 30? Thinking of putting one on a smaller property I do this season.


I had one! Asv rc30 it had a cat/perkins motor. That motor didnt like the cold and parts where very expensive for the machine!!! When it didn't break it worked great.


----------



## svc turf

Finally got to try out the Kage. Not much snow to test it on but its better than nothing


----------



## MSS Mow

Cat skid steer. Only will be used to push snow back if we get enough at this point.


----------



## White Gardens

snocrete;1671997 said:


> These work great...and are a better option, in most scenarios, than to try and make the hoses "just the right length".....it also can allow the use of said attachments on multiple machines that have slightly different hookup locations.


Ha, realized that video is from Daniels, just outside of Congervile I do believe. They make the claw and beak.

.......


----------



## snocrete

White Gardens;1673643 said:


> Ha, realized that video is from Daniels, just outside of Congervile I do believe. They make the claw and beak.
> 
> .......


correct, they actually are in congerville....I own "the rake" attachment they make & I've borrowed/rented "the beak" many many times from my old man. I actually have my eye on a really nice used "the beak" unit currently....gonna try and pick 1 up before yrs end.


----------



## Mysticlandscape

My two machines together for once...


----------



## Antlerart06

I going repost mine since its all ready for snow now

2012 Gehl 5240 Pro Tech 7.6 sno-blade


----------



## fatheadon1

getting mine ready for the season 09 a300 8ft pushpull


----------



## WIPensFan

From last night.


----------



## snocrete

hope to use this soon


----------



## WIPensFan

snocrete;1679107 said:


> hope to use this soon


Looks awesome! Love how you painted the rims to match. What's going on the front?


----------



## hardwoodcd

WIPensFan;1679075 said:


> From last night.





snocrete;1679107 said:


> hope to use this soon


Lookin' good guys!!! I should have snapped some pics last night. To involved with the first event I guess!!!


----------



## snocrete

WIPensFan;1679128 said:


> Looks awesome! Love how you painted the rims to match. What's going on the front?


Thanks. Figured I'd spend the big money and buy a couple rattle cans of true BC orange from the dealer lol...rims came white, and looked ok, but I like this better.

As for what it will use..... a 10ft BC pusher at the site it will be parked at. Then the small sites around it, I will either be using this plow or a Boss 8ft pusher that I'm waiting on delivery of.



hardwoodcd;1679132 said:


> Lookin' good guys!!! I should have snapped some pics last night. To involved with the first event I guess!!!


thanks...looks like we might get our 1rst plowable snow towards the end of the week.?...last night was our first full salt run.


----------



## Antlerart06

Antlerart06;1673723 said:


> I going repost mine since its all ready for snow now
> 
> 2012 Gehl 5240 Pro Tech 7.6 sno-blade


I had my first run Sorry no pics or video I forgot my Camera. The day started out be a salt run then turned into a plow day.

My skid was so much faster on a tight small lots.

I did run it for 10 mins but the guy ran it said traction was going be a problem on pack snow. When I ran it was on a lot that nobody been on it and traction was good. But he did say traction was bad pulling back but he thought it went forward well. I may have to flip 2 tires around.

The guy ran it was first time in the skid. So controls was new to him. He runs a Track Hoe so joysticks wasn't the same. He said was something to get use to.


----------



## lawnboy2121

Ready for the first storm


----------



## TKLAWN

I love the new m-series bobcats.Thumbs Up


----------



## minnesnoooowta

some preseason pics of the skids


----------



## BossPlowMaster

Mysticlandscape;1673691 said:


> My two machines together for once...


Sharp lookin recliner you got there :laughing:


----------



## skier125

I got a question for you guys. Do any of you have aftermarket wiper motors for your skid steer looking to get one for mine but its hard to tell in the picture if they will mount up. So if you do what brand is it and where did you get because the dealer wants way too much for a wiper motor


----------



## mklawnman

Deere Skid steers ready for more snow and they are plugged in. 320D Two speed and a 250 Series II. Both have 8' plows on them.


----------



## S-205

S205 w/ 8 foot HLA bucket


----------



## classiclawncare

A few pics of my new Cat 259D


----------



## Mark13

classiclawncare;1716151 said:


> A few pics of my new Cat 259D


Sharp looking CTL. How does it pull on that gooseneck trailer with it sitting so far back over/behind the trailer axles?


----------



## classiclawncare

I havent even driven the truck yet with it like this, my worker drove it. He didnt complain about it though and i know he would it it wasnt driving well.


----------



## forwhlr989

classiclawncare- Nice cat! I knew that trailer looked familiar, I went to school at salisbury. Have any pushable events this year?


----------



## classiclawncare

Hey, lol small world! Yup it gets around town. 

Yup we just had our first push event last Friday. We had 4 inches here in Salisbury and around 6 inches up torwards Seaford Delaware. We had a few salt events last month but this was a nice storm.


----------



## AfterhoursVT

Could questions about your Cat 259

How is it in the snow? Heard mixed reviews about CTLs in snow but from the pictures it looks like its working
Are you pushing mostly on pavement? Flat Ground? Hills? 
8' pusher?

Attached is a picture of my '04 Cat 257 waiting for snow at the start of the year. I have an 8' pusher on the front with a rubber edge. Not sure of the brand, I borrow it from the guy I sub for.


----------



## BowTieDmax

*cat 287c / blizzard 8611*

Cat 287C 2-Speed 
We have about 3 hard winters on this plow with NO issues. The plow with MY custom heavily modified a-frame weighs about 2600 pounds.Thumbs Up We have had no issues. It still has the poly edge on it.Thumbs Up
The  ford in the back ground is gone!! Now we use duramax/chevy powered f550 trucks !! LOL
New tracks were installed and the end of that winter.


----------



## CityGuy

Both of those are nice looking cats


----------



## AfterhoursVT

BowTieDmax,

Any more photos of your 287c? More pictures of the plow set up? Sweet looking cat! I would love to pair my 257 with a larger 2 speed 277, 287 or 297. I'd also like to get a small ASV or Terex RC 30 for some of the side walks I do on my route.


----------



## LopatLT7495

Nice skids guys. I love my 257B even after the engine replacement. Thinking about getting a plow or pusher box for it but dont know if i want to haul it between my commercial accounts or not.


----------



## snowish10

IS the plow custom made too??


----------



## rob1325

BowTieDmax;1716586 said:


> Cat 287C 2-Speed
> We have about 3 hard winters on this plow with NO issues. The plow with MY custom heavily modified a-frame weighs about 2600 pounds.Thumbs Up We have had no issues. It still has the poly edge on it.Thumbs Up
> The  ford in the back ground is gone!! Now we use duramax/chevy powered f550 trucks !! LOL
> New tracks were installed and the end of that winter.


How do you like those poly edges? Does it scrap good on compacted or wet snow? I have a 8611 on my cat 262c and considering poly edges.


----------



## Antlerart06

classiclawncare;1716175 said:


> I havent even driven the truck yet with it like this, my worker drove it. He didnt complain about it though and i know he would it it wasnt driving well.


I bet that tail gate wont last long. With that size of skid running on it 
Looks like its bent already.

Nice setup

I have ran mine for about 10hrs total plowing and Its a blast more fun plowing with it But I have to stay in my truck


----------



## BowTieDmax

Not sure if this link will attach from my phone but here is more info when I first got this plow done and posted it on plow site.
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=110744


----------



## classiclawncare

Afterhours- This 259D did great on the snow and ice. I really dont know why guys on here have said CTL's are no good on snow or ice. The only thing I can figure is they mean on hills with ice maybe/ I plowed all flat ground. We pushed 6" and 4" with no problem and the last site was solid ice with 4" on top and it did fine. Way better than my 242B ever did. With this 259 we can fill up the 8' pusher and keep going with my 242B it wouldnt let me fill it up all the way. 

BoxtieDmax- How many hours did you get out of the tracks on the MTL? I know its not cheap to replace thats why I went with the CTL over the MTL. Ive heard the CTL tracks will hold up better, but the MTL is a better ride for sure.

AntlerArt- The gates are actually more heavy duty than they look. Weve been using this trailer since we custom ordered it back in 2009. We actually bolt wood to the gate to give my mowers a better angle so the decks dont hit in the Summer time. We use this trailer for my commercial mowing. They actually arent really "Bent" the 2 gates just have never really lined up perfectly. Ive been using this trailer to move my skid steer since 09 with no problems. I know this 259 is about 3 k heavier but I think itll be alright, if not Ill weld in a few supporting pieces of metal. we do have a 5k jack on each side we attach when loading and unloading the skid.


----------



## TKLAWN

Dude that plow is so sweet. Very impressive work.


----------



## scott3430

That plow setup is a BEAST!!!


----------



## BowTieDmax

Classiclawncare-- I bought it like that with 1200hr. I have 1000 hrs on the new ones and they are still about. 75%. I like the MTL hands down over the CTL. Suspension is a big deal for me, MTL tracks work great in the snow and don't tear up grass surfaces. 
Thanks on plow comments. I has been a great plow!


----------



## LawnGuy110

I saw the Alban CAT logo and wondered where u were and saw that you are in maryland. I live 15-20 minutes from Alban CAT =D


----------



## BowTieDmax

Rob1325---
The poly edge works great. The advantage to the poly on the skid steer is that you can push way back into the grass with out damaging the grass. Its a plastic edge, so if you just lift a little it will slid without gouging. Then of course with the tracks you don't damage even if the ground isn't froze. So its a win win set up. Plus it will never wear out! LOl 
With the weight of this plow and putting down pressure weight on it I would kill a steel edge each year. This edge shows almost no wear in better than 3 years.
And yes it will peal about any pack snow up. Just change your attack angle.


----------



## bplow

Few pics of my CAT 236 plowing a storage facility last storm. Each isle between the bays had snow drifts 4-6' deep.


----------



## classiclawncare

Kidmows Im over on the Eastern Shore but yup Alban is where I bought it over in Felton DE.


----------



## rob1325

BowTieDmax;1718790 said:


> Rob1325---
> The poly edge works great. The advantage to the poly on the skid steer is that you can push way back into the grass with out damaging the grass. Its a plastic edge, so if you just lift a little it will slid without gouging. Then of course with the tracks you don't damage even if the ground isn't froze. So its a win win set up. Plus it will never wear out! LOl
> With the weight of this plow and putting down pressure weight on it I would kill a steel edge each year. This edge shows almost no wear in better than 3 years.
> And yes it will peal about any pack snow up. Just change your attack angle.


Thanks for feedback! I want to get set, but they are big $$, once my metal ones wear I get some.


----------



## Antlerart06

BowTieDmax;1718790 said:


> Rob1325---
> The poly edge works great. The advantage to the poly on the skid steer is that you can push way back into the grass with out damaging the grass. Its a plastic edge, so if you just lift a little it will slid without gouging. Then of course with the tracks you don't damage even if the ground isn't froze. So its a win win set up. Plus it will never wear out! LOl
> With the weight of this plow and putting down pressure weight on it I would kill a steel edge each year. This edge shows almost no wear in better than 3 years.
> And yes it will peal about any pack snow up. Just change your attack angle.


That's hard to believe that poly will scrape


----------



## BowTieDmax

It does fine normally, but if you change the attack angle it peel about anything up.
We've ran a poly on one of are 810's for prolly 5 years. So much quieter when plowing. But it's very seldom that you see a differance from the steel to poly. But you don't have the advantage of changing your attack angle with the truck as the skid.


----------



## Two B's

love all the skid loaders. I'll try and take pictures of ours tomorrow and figure out how to upload them from my phone.


----------



## Two B's

heres a few of the contractor who plows most of the lots we do the sidewalks on.


----------



## snocrete

bplow;1719138 said:


> Few pics of my CAT 236 plowing a storage facility last storm. Each isle between the bays had snow drifts 4-6' deep.


Those are some nice drifts! We do a few mini storages, & skids with pushers rock on them...surprised your running a plow w/wings as opposed to a pusher?



Antlerart06;1719885 said:


> That's hard to believe that poly will scrape


Hes probably talking about UHMW poly(more of what looks/feels like a hard plastic), not polyurethane(flexible like rubber but with MUCH less resistance)....for some reason a lot of people like to use the word "poly" without understanding there is more than 1 type of "poly". We have (and still do) used both for yrs...each have its place.

UHMW poly scrapes great, but nothing will scrape better than steel.


----------



## Antlerart06

snocrete;1729245 said:


> Those are some nice drifts! We do a few mini storages, & skids with pushers rock on them...surprised your running a plow w/wings as opposed to a pusher?
> 
> Hes probably talking about UHMW poly(more of what looks/feels like a hard plastic), not polyurethane(flexible like rubber but with MUCH less resistance)....for some reason a lot of people like to use the word "poly" without understanding there is more than 1 type of "poly". We have (and still do) used both for yrs...each have its place.
> 
> UHMW poly scrapes great, but nothing will scrape better than steel.


I was wondering if it was this type of ploy http://www.eplastics.com/Plastic/UHMW_Sheet
I was hoping he would post a pic of it I never tried it but have ran polyurethane


----------



## snocrete

Antlerart06;1729305 said:


> I was wondering if it was this type of ploy http://www.eplastics.com/Plastic/UHMW_Sheet


Ya....it works great in the right app. We currently have a skid plow equipped with it. 1.5in thickness, minimum, is best imo.


----------



## fatheadon1




----------



## fatheadon1

new Artillery testing it in some piles. need some snow chains an I'm ready for anything


----------



## Omega

classiclawncare;1716536 said:


> Hey, lol small world! Yup it gets around town.
> 
> Yup we just had our first push event last Friday. We had 4 inches here in Salisbury and around 6 inches up torwards Seaford Delaware. We had a few salt events last month but this was a nice storm.


You get up this way and see my 450 I'll buy ya a cup of coffee and we can compare employee "moments"


----------



## Two B's

Here are a few pictures I got from the shop. No pictures of them in action.


----------



## TCLandscaping

I was wondering if anyone has any experience with these machines? It has been for sale for a while now. The owner is also considering trades for a plow truck. I am selling one so I was going to contact him. I do not want to waste anyones time so I figured if they are even worth it for landscaping work as well as snow. Any info would be great.

http://newyork.craigslist.org/stn/grd/4287459336.html


----------



## fireside

here mine cat 226 running a blizzard 810SS


----------



## hyfire39

2004 s-300 with 10' pusher at a mini storage. 1.9inches from yesterday


----------



## scott3430

It was looking like you guys in Iowa were going to get even more snow from that storm. Nice setup you have!


----------



## lawnboy2121

A pic of the holland


----------



## sthoms3355

*Day after cleanup work*

Had to push back piles at this complex with the CAT so we used it to cleanup some spots where cars moved.


----------



## Greenmtboy

sthoms3355;1745706 said:


> Had to push back piles at this complex with the CAT so we used it to cleanup some spots where cars moved.


How are you liking the new D series?


----------



## classiclawncare

I like that 262D nice machine


----------



## sthoms3355

*CAT Snow Blower*

Relocating some large piles after record snow month


----------



## sthoms3355

Love the 262D (so far). Time is always the big factor though.


----------



## KentuckyPlow

nickv13412;741301 said:


> Nice machines guys!
> 
> This one isn't mine, it's my friends who i plow for. I usually run it for an hour or two each storm and love it


No wonder you love it, an hour or two. See how much love you have for that baby after 16.


----------



## snocrete

moving snowballs...


----------



## Antlerart06

snocrete;1749067 said:


> moving snowballs...


You could make a big snowman


----------



## hardwoodcd

snocrete;1749067 said:


> moving snowballs...


I was moving some snowballs like that the other day too! I never think to take pics while I'm working! We are usually just go go go! I should start picking up the phone more.


----------



## alldayrj

That spillguard came out awesome, i keep meaning to do that


----------



## WIPensFan

snocrete;1749067 said:


> moving snowballs...


Very nice, I love doing that stuff.



hardwoodcd;1749241 said:


> I was moving some snowballs like that the other day too! I never think to take pics while I'm working! We are usually just go go go! I should start picking up the phone more.


Casey, you probably just did it by hand...wesport



alldayrj;1749347 said:


> That spillguard came out awesome, i keep meaning to do that


Agreed, matches perfect.


----------



## scott3430

How do you like your S590 for power moving snow? I also like your custom guard on the bucket.


----------



## snocrete

alldayrj;1749347 said:


> That spillguard came out awesome, i keep meaning to do that


Thanks...pretty easy to do w/ minimal cost, if you have the means/tools to DIY.



WIPensFan;1749361 said:


> Very nice, I love doing that stuff.
> 
> Casey, you probably just did it by hand...wesport
> 
> Agreed, matches perfect.


Thumbs Up



scott3430;1749441 said:


> How do you like your S590 for power moving snow? I also like your custom guard on the bucket.


It rocks...tons of capability for a medium frame machine. It runs a 10ft pusher most of the time.

Thanks, we also have a guard on a regular 74in LP bucket..the bucket in the pic is an 88in snow/light material bucket....it could handle a slightly larger bucket, but this size seems to fit our needs well.


----------



## PSI Services

I am loving the spill guard, seems very simple but yet effective. I might just have to try that out one of these days when mother nature gives us a break.


----------



## Polarismalibu

I love our new s650 so far!


----------



## cat320

Any one running any John Deere 318 E's ?


----------



## sthoms3355

*Snow Relocation*

Loading and hauling snow onsite


----------



## CGM Inc.

Snow Bucket on JD 325


----------



## scott3430

8 foot bucket?


----------



## DeVries

Nice bucket. Glad you could put it to use.


----------



## CGM Inc.

scott3430;1771244 said:


> 8 foot bucket?


sure is



DeVries;1771275 said:


> Nice bucket. Glad you could put it to use.


Moved snow with it already, suites the machine well


----------



## Triple L

sthoms3355;1746562 said:


> Relocating some large piles after record snow month


Is the d series that much worse on fuel then an old c series?


----------



## edgeair

Loading some snow recently at a condo site. 2nd time this year, normally we don't haul at all from this site....

I've got a video that has a better closeup I'm going to try and upload and post.


----------



## edgeair

A short video of loading snow this month.


----------



## edgeair

A video of our Bobcat blowing a driveway.


----------



## snocrete

edgeair;1771723 said:


> A video of our Bobcat blowing a driveway.


Nice vids & pics. I really like the looks of that HLA snow bucket. 
Does the skid w/blower have High Flow? What model/size blower is that? TIA!

And thanks for posting the vid of blowing a drive with the skid..I cant seem to find vids of guys doing this.?..?.I wish there were more out there! Anyone else have some or know where to find them? I'm really wanting to go this route for next yr at our HOA's.


----------



## edgeair

snocrete;1773539 said:


> Nice vids & pics. I really like the looks of that HLA snow bucket.
> Does the skid w/blower have High Flow? What model/size blower is that? TIA!
> 
> And thanks for posting the vid of blowing a drive with the skid..I cant seem to find vids of guys doing this.?..?.I wish there were more out there! Anyone else have some or know where to find them? I'm really wanting to go this route for next yr at our HOA's.


Yes it's high flow. Personally I think that's the only way to go if you are going to blow snow with a skid.

Too many guys don't like skids for blowing snow because of the power, but this unit has worked well for us. I don't think they spent the time matching the blower to the loader, that's very important. Bought it new in 2008 and we have done close to 1400 hours of snow with that matchup since.

It's a SBX240 Bobcat blower. It was hydraulically matched to the output of the loader running it. 37gpm and sometimes that's not enough.

I think it would work great at an HOA. If the driveways are close, it will outperform a tractor due to its maneuverability.


----------



## scott3430

That's a slick way to clear driveway's! Does the blower setup still work as good if it's real windy out?


----------



## edgeair

scott3430;1773709 said:


> That's a slick way to clear driveway's! Does the blower setup still work as good if it's real windy out?


It's always windy here it seems lol. You just have to be a little strategic. With the snow we get here there's no way you could use a plow truck for driveways in town.


----------



## snocrete

edgeair;1773559 said:


> Yes it's high flow. Personally I think that's the only way to go if you are going to blow snow with a skid.
> 
> Too many guys don't like skids for blowing snow because of the power, but this unit has worked well for us. I don't think they spent the time matching the blower to the loader, that's very important. Bought it new in 2008 and we have done close to 1400 hours of snow with that matchup since. *From the research I've done, it seems this is an issue, in some of the cases where guys didnt like them...and yes, I've been finding that it is very important to match correctly*
> 
> It's a SBX240 Bobcat blower. It was hydraulically matched to the output of the loader running it. 37gpm and sometimes that's not enough.
> 
> I think it would work great at an HOA. If the driveways are close, it will outperform a tractor due to its maneuverability.


Thanks for the feedback!....and I'm not going to comment on your last statement, lol.


----------



## Chip P

I have recently purchased a bob cat t190 and didn't know if I have something wrong with it or if its normal but while pushing parkings lots it viberates like crazy.


----------



## Mark13

Chip P;1778240 said:


> I have recently purchased a bob cat t190 and didn't know if I have something wrong with it or if its normal but while pushing parkings lots it viberates like crazy.


Does it vary with throttle/rpm or movement/drive motor?


----------



## Chip P

Mark13;1778246 said:


> Does it vary with throttle/rpm or movement/drive motor?


Just with movement only seem to notice it on pavement


----------



## Mark13

Chip P;1778278 said:


> Just with movement only seem to notice it on pavement


What kinda tracks are on it? Are they offset block style tracks?


----------



## Chip P

Mark13;1778281 said:


> What kinda tracks are on it? Are they offset block style tracks?


Yes they are


----------



## Antlerart06

Chip P;1778283 said:


> Yes they are


Wrong kind of tracks to be running any speed on pavement

I have wheel skid but I have rubber tracks for it and I run on pavement with them I get a lot vibration


----------



## SullivanSeptic

My t300 is same way. Those tracks don't do well on pavement. They will shake the fillings out of ur teeth. Great for the dirt tho


----------



## Chip P

Antlerart06;1778302 said:


> Wrong kind of tracks to be running any speed on pavement
> 
> I have wheel skid but I have rubber tracks for it and I run on pavement with them I get a lot vibration


Do you know what kind of tracks would be better if any. If it wasn't for my other work I would go with a tire unit.


----------



## Chip P

SullivanSeptic;1778304 said:


> My t300 is same way. Those tracks don't do well on pavement. They will shake the fillings out of ur teeth. Great for the dirt tho


Totally agree I love it in the city and on hills that's why I want to stay with the track machine have you tried any different tracks out to see if it reduces the vibration


----------



## Antlerart06

Chip P;1778305 said:


> Do you know what kind of tracks would be better if any. If it wasn't for my other work I would go with a tire unit.


Snow tracks more design to be ran on pavement

Or the Cat tracks I cant remember the name You see a lot of Cats running
Think they like a turf track


----------



## Chip P

Antlerart06;1778313 said:


> Snow tracks more design to be ran on pavement
> 
> Or the Cat tracks I cant remember the name You see a lot of Cats running
> Think they like a turf track


I have seen those tracks. Sounds like I need a set to push with and a set to do dirt work with BC I bet the cat style track won't get as much traction in the dirt


----------



## MatthewG

The CTL I rented (329D) rattled the windows and gas pedal like crazy, it's all blocked track machines


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Chip P;1778308 said:


> Totally agree I love it in the city and on hills that's why I want to stay with the track machine have you tried any different tracks out to see if it reduces the vibration


No I haven't tried any other styles. I'm on my 3rd set and these are probably shot soon also. I may try a different style. Actually I'd like to sell the machine. I hate the bobcat. I want a cat, Deere or new Holland machine. I just dont wanna pay the price right now.


----------



## Antlerart06

Chip P;1778319 said:


> I have seen those tracks. Sounds like I need a set to push with and a set to do dirt work with BC I bet the cat style track won't get as much traction in the dirt


From what I seen them Cat tracks does well in the dirt but in mud not so good I ran a T190 with wide track that had the blocks tracks on it I can say they go well in the mud I cleaned out a drainage catch basin with one I work side x side a Cat and I pulled it out few times I never got stuck


----------



## Chip P

SullivanSeptic;1778324 said:


> No I haven't tried any other styles. I'm on my 3rd set and these are probably shot soon also. I may try a different style. Actually I'd like to sell the machine. I hate the bobcat. I want a cat, Deere or new Holland machine. I just dont wanna pay the price right now.


What's better about the other brands


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I use mine mostly for dirt work. Its horrible in snow. So it sits in my shop all winter and I load salt with it. But I hate it because visibility is bad. I do grading and backfill a lot and you can't see the back of tracks when back dragging. I gotta lift up arms to see whats near me. I hate it and I loose grade because of it. I also think bobcats hydro are weak and slow. Then of course there is the horrible dealer support in chicagoland for them.


----------



## Chip P

SullivanSeptic;1778384 said:


> I use mine mostly for dirt work. Its horrible in snow. So it sits in my shop all winter and I load salt with it. But I hate it because visibility is bad. I do grading and backfill a lot and you can't see the back of tracks when back dragging. I gotta lift up arms to see whats near me. I hate it and I loose grade because of it. I also think bobcats hydro are weak and slow. Then of course there is the horrible dealer support in chicagoland for them.


I'd like to sale mine and buy a 2 speed and not sure what brand to go with and with the tract vibration slightly considering a tire unit


----------



## ByDesign

Same boat I am in. Looking to purchase a machine in September if things keep going well. I like the idea of the tracked machines, because we do some of our work in the mountains on steep slopes. However I want to put it to work in the winter with a 10'-12' pusher, and I think a machine with tires is the way to go. Been really looking at the bobcat A-770. Hard to find people in the area/industry who are using them.


----------



## Mark13

Chip P;1778305 said:


> Do you know what kind of tracks would be better if any. If it wasn't for my other work I would go with a tire unit.


I plan to put Solideal "B" pattern tracks on my Tak before next winter. They are a zig-zag bar pattern track.

It does ok plowing snow right now but I'm not going to lie and say it's great. It holds it's own with a 10' but I have short pushes.


----------



## Chip P

Mark13;1778701 said:


> I plan to put Solideal "B" pattern tracks on my Tak before next winter. They are a zig-zag bar pattern track.
> 
> It does ok plowing snow right now but I'm not going to lie and say it's great. It holds it's own with a 10' but I have short pushes.


What tracks are you running now


----------



## Mark13

Chip P;1779048 said:


> What tracks are you running now


The factory bridgestone tracks with the offset block pattern.

Can kinda see here:


----------



## bartdude

Here is my Takeuchi TL140 9' Kage and 96" Snow Bucket


----------



## Whiffyspark

What tracks are those?


----------



## bartdude

Whiffyspark;1779245 said:


> What tracks are those?


Prowler EXT Tracks


----------



## Chip P

bartdude;1779256 said:


> Prowler EXT Tracks


How are those tracks on pavement?


----------



## bartdude

Chip P;1779633 said:


> How are those tracks on pavement?


These tracks have really good traction. Have some videos. Will post soon..


----------



## Chip P

bartdude;1779663 said:


> These tracks have really good traction. Have some videos. Will post soon..


Are they smooth or do they shake your teeth out?


----------



## bartdude

Chip P;1779729 said:


> Are they smooth or do they shake your teeth out?


Much smoother and quieter ride compared to the block pattern..


----------



## 04hd

I am in the market for a snow pusher for my newholland ls 185.b. Got a few questions for everyone. (any input is greatly appreciated) 1. Steel or rubber edge? ... Steel worries me with man hole covers and curb stops. 2. Adding a top edge for back dragging. Does it restrict sight? Restrict how much snow you can push? 3.Are the snow tires worth the money? I browsed over this thread and got some ideas. I was thinking of a blade but I plow very frequently and feel a blade wouldn't be of much time savings. Thanks for any input.


----------



## Antlerart06

04hd;1819293 said:


> I am in the market for a snow pusher for my newholland ls 185.b. Got a few questions for everyone. (any input is greatly appreciated) 1. Steel or rubber edge? ... Steel worries me with man hole covers and curb stops. 2. Adding a top edge for back dragging. Does it restrict sight? Restrict how much snow you can push? 3.Are the snow tires worth the money? I browsed over this thread and got some ideas. I was thinking of a blade but I plow very frequently and feel a blade wouldn't be of much time savings. Thanks for any input.


I bought a plow last year Its faster then a truck even my 7.5 Protech steel trip edge it has adjustble wings from box to a wing plow or a 9.6 wind row plow is smaller then my 9.6 V plow on the truck
You can angle the plow and zero turn skid and don't loose much snow
With down pressure I back drag parking spots

If you have lots where you push long runs a pusher it what you want 
I have a mix of lots So I went with a Plow instead of a pusher

I think a steel edge is better cleans better VS rubber/poly edges

I have hit lots manholes and cracks you learn where they are and slow down the next time

I'm thinking this year adding a 10ft pusher but I'm going with a B10 Boss it has a steel trip edge to have sitting at one my big lots So when my Skid shows up after he does it cleaning around the tight areas he can switch up and join in the fun in the open areas


----------



## Whiffyspark

All ours are rubber from skid to loaders


----------



## rob_cook2001

After going from a rubber edged box to steel trip edge I won't go back..


----------



## Mark13

Look into a Kage blade for your SS. I run one on my CTL and they kick ass. Best of both worlds for a pusher and a plow and it's a steel trip edge.


----------



## 04hd

Ordered a berlon blade today! Blade should fit my needs a little better also ordered some snow tires!! I will get some picture when I get the blade and then when I am all set up ready to go!!!


----------



## scott3430

What kind of MPG do you get with your 8.1L? thx


----------



## 04hd

scott3430;1821335 said:


> What kind of MPG do you get with your 8.1L? thx


10 mpg and tons of power!!! My truck doesn't seem to fluctuate. I have 4.10 gears and a friend of mine has same year and set up in black with 3.73 and he can get 11.5 out of it but is around 8-9 towing. My truck is always at 10. Plowing snow not too bad worst i've done plowing was with wet heavy snow got 113 miles to a whole tank!!!! After having a diesel with a ton of trouble I wouldn't own one again. Never had much trouble with this truck other than a front differential. That dang diesel ate 2 sets of injectors a turbo and a fuel pump at a nice price too!!!


----------



## Antlerart06

04hd;1821161 said:


> Ordered a berlon blade today! Blade should fit my needs a little better also ordered some snow tires!! I will get some picture when I get the blade and then when I am all set up ready to go!!!


How wide did you buy

You going buy wings for it so your not chasing the snow trail


----------



## Antlerart06

04hd;1821161 said:


> Ordered a berlon blade today! Blade should fit my needs a little better also ordered some snow tires!! I will get some picture when I get the blade and then when I am all set up ready to go!!!


Forgot something

Good luck with it






This is my setup


----------



## 04hd

Antlerart06;1821776 said:


> How wide did you buy
> 
> You going buy wings for it so your not chasing the snow trail


8ft. I thought that if I decide on wings i can build my own for a lot less. 8ft will work well with the areas I have to plow!! How do you like the gehl? I only know one guy that has a gehl a v270 says he really likes it!


----------



## Antlerart06

04hd;1821795 said:


> 8ft. I thought that if I decide on wings i can build my own for a lot less. 8ft will work well with the areas I have to plow!! How do you like the gehl? I only know one guy that has a gehl a v270 says he really likes it!


I like my Gehl Little light on the rear but I fix that I added more weight for lifting pallets of blocks

For pushing snow I love it few times I ran it 
Its faster then my truck in small lots
One my Condos Complex I have the owner ask if we going use it there all the time He said he thought the complex looks cleaner when we had it there 
And I thought look cleaner The skid is able get in them tighter areas where my tractor cant get

What did you pay for that 8ft plow?


----------



## 04hd

2,678 out the door. I like that it has stainless skins. I couldn't hardly build one from a truck plow for that money. (unless I bought a really rough plow) It also has a pivot bar in it similar to the western plows so it should scrape really clean! I picked up 2 smaller lot right next to what I plow already and they have alot of islands. It would get really cramped in there with a truck! I have 2 skids here at the farm a newer l185 and an older ls 185.b with just shy of 9,000hrs so that one is going in the salt!!! I hate the waiting game when you order some thing new time seems to slow down.


----------



## Antlerart06

04hd;1821832 said:


> 2,678 out the door. I like that it has stainless skins. I couldn't hardly build one from a truck plow for that money. (unless I bought a really rough plow) It also has a pivot bar in it similar to the western plows so it should scrape really clean! I picked up 2 smaller lot right next to what I plow already and they have alot of islands. It would get really cramped in there with a truck! I have 2 skids here at the farm a newer l185 and an older ls 185.b with just shy of 9,000hrs so that one is going in the salt!!! I hate the waiting game when you order some thing new time seems to slow down.


Not bad The pivot bar on my westerns is nice 
My Pro-tech was 2900 that's with the adjustable wings 
Yes I hated the waiting game to I order mine and they had to build it. Took about a month to get it. Then I look at it seen things I didn't like So I fix few things before I even used it

I didn't really like the salt thing So I put fenders on my Skid to keep the worst stuff from getting on the skid since I don't haul mine I run it down the road since its 2 speed and runs 13-15 mph Plus I have its route pretty tight there very little road time between jobs longest is about 1/2 mile From my shop to the end of its route is 2 miles and only 2 blocks away from the shop at end of the route


----------



## GLS

I've been following this thread for years.

And now I finally get to post my machine!

Brand new Bobcat S650. Cab with heat/air, 2spd, hi flow. A91 package.

Plan to run a 10' kage and snow tires.


----------



## snowish10

To the post above, all I have to say is holy T*ts. That skid steer is amazing. Congrads!


----------



## Triple L

Beautiful machine


----------



## WIPensFan

Looks cool GLS! I think those rims are sweet, wish I had those.


----------



## scott3430

Awesome 650! Looks like a 1million edition?


----------



## rob_cook2001

Beautiful! I almost traded my 650 for a millionth anniversary 650. They are a great machine!!


----------



## GLS

Thanks!

I didn't really care about getting the one millionth edition, but got a good deal on it.

I was going to order an a51 with 2spd, block heater, radio, and hyd bucket positioning. But I might not have seen it in time for winter.

Dealer had the special edition on the lot, and I got it for basically the same price I was going to pay for a lesser model. So I ended up with a free upgrade from a51 to a91, which includes high flow, deluxe instrument panel, sound reduction, and the special edition stuff.

I also found out that the special editions this year (2014) have lift cylinder cushioning so the loader arms don't slam down. Kinda nice. Supposedly all models will have it next year.

Here's an interior shot.


----------



## SnowGuy73

GLS;1829111 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I didn't really care about getting the one millionth edition, but got a good deal on it.
> 
> I was going to order an a51 with 2spd, block heater, radio, and hyd bucket positioning. But I might not have seen it in time for winter.
> 
> Dealer had the special edition on the lot, and I got it for basically the same price I was going to pay for a lesser model. So I ended up with a free upgrade from a51 to a91, which includes high flow, deluxe instrument panel, sound reduction, and the special edition stuff.
> 
> I also found out that the special editions this year (2014) have lift cylinder cushioning so the loader arms don't slam down. Kinda nice. Supposedly all models will have it next year.
> 
> Here's an interior shot.


Sweet!!!!!!!


----------



## LapeerLandscape

That's really nice, everything but a coffee maker.


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care

SnowGuy73;1829112 said:


> Sweet!!!!!!!


That is pretty slick!


----------



## Maclawnco

Maybe this will earn me tosh's dick of the week - looks like you are still running your show from your or your parents home? At what point do you sit back and say, wow, I have way too much stuff to operate a business from my home? Does it take a call to the local zoning office to force your hand? Not saying I give a rip about you but I've dropped the dime on many guys around here. I'd say instead of collecting more toys, you might consider a toy box next.


----------



## WIPensFan

Maclawnco;1829307 said:


> Maybe this will earn me tosh's dick of the week - looks like you are still running your show from your or your parents home? At what point do you sit back and say, wow, I have way too much stuff to operate a business from my home? Does it take a call to the local zoning office to force your hand? Not saying I give a rip about you but I've dropped the dime on many guys around here. I'd say instead of collecting more toys, you might consider a toy box next.


Yep, dick of the year.


----------



## rob_cook2001

I run a fairly large company out of my house.. I have a large shop at my house and will ALWAYS run my business from home... I would not brag about being a rat.. snitches get stitches and wind up in ditches lol


----------



## 04hd

Maclawnco;1829307 said:


> Maybe this will earn me tosh's dick of the week - looks like you are still running your show from your or your parents home? At what point do you sit back and say, wow, I have way too much stuff to operate a business from my home? Does it take a call to the local zoning office to force your hand? Not saying I give a rip about you but I've dropped the dime on many guys around here. I'd say instead of collecting more toys, you might consider a toy box next.


Well wow is the first thing/word that comes to mind. Secondly you must care since you took the time to write that lovely post... Since I farm and the farm "office" is my house am I subject to feeling the wrath of your ignorance?


----------



## purpleranger519

Maclawnco;1829307 said:


> Maybe this will earn me tosh's dick of the week - looks like you are still running your show from your or your parents home? At what point do you sit back and say, wow, I have way too much stuff to operate a business from my home? Does it take a call to the local zoning office to force your hand? Not saying I give a rip about you but I've dropped the dime on many guys around here. I'd say instead of collecting more toys, you might consider a toy box next.


At what point do you sit back and say, wow, I'm a real Pr!ck? Does it take someone to point it out to you? 
I mean, does that make you feel like you can stick out your chest by "dropping the dime" on someone? You make yourself sound like a real PRO at it too being you've dropped the dime on sooo many guys around you.  Obviously if you have this HUGE toy box for all your toys, this man is not taking away your customers and you two arent fighting over jobs. So why would you give a crap about how or where he runs his show? 

If I was one of the guys you "dropped the dime on" and found out it was you, I can guarantee Id waste a lot of time calling into DOT, OSHA, Dept. of Labor(for the sidewalk help your paying cash at the end of each day) IRS, Dept of Agriculture...heck, the list could go on. And you might walk that straight line and be legit and within the laws, that's ok, I'd still do everything I could to make your days miserable. And to say that in an open fourm like this to him.....Priceless!!


----------



## Maclawnco

rob_cook2001;1829424 said:


> I run a fairly large company out of my house.. I have a large shop at my house and will ALWAYS run my business from home... I would not brag about being a rat.. snitches get stitches and wind up in ditches lol


I carry. At least we both gets stitches


04hd;1829433 said:


> Well wow is the first thing/word that comes to mind. Secondly you must care since you took the time to write that lovely post... Since I farm and the farm "office" is my house am I subject to feeling the wrath of your ignorance?


Don't act like you don't know you farmers get special treatment from the laws us commoners have to deal with. Talk about ignorance.


purpleranger519;1829436 said:


> At what point do you sit back and say, wow, I'm a real Pr!ck? Does it take someone to point it out to you?
> I mean, does that make you feel like you can stick out your chest by "dropping the dime" on someone? You make yourself sound like a real PRO at it too being you've dropped the dime on sooo many guys around you.  Obviously if you have this HUGE toy box for all your toys, this man is not taking away your customers and you two arent fighting over jobs. So why would you give a crap about how or where he runs his show?
> 
> If I was one of the guys you "dropped the dime on" and found out it was you, I can guarantee Id waste a lot of time calling into DOT, OSHA, Dept. of Labor(for the sidewalk help your paying cash at the end of each day) IRS, Dept of Agriculture...heck, the list could go on. And you might walk that straight line and be legit and within the laws, that's ok, I'd still do everything I could to make your days miserable. And to say that in an open fourm like this to him.....Priceless!!


You want to fight back, that's cool. I run the business with integrity and have nothing to hide. We could get audited from every agency there is and it wouldn't phase me. All I'm saying is I've paid my dues playing by the rules renting commercial space to grow the business. Now that we own space, I can say without a doubt it's better this way. Even with the 3000 a month morgage, it's barely a percent of revenue.

I don't get why I'm the bad guy here pointing out that GLS should probably consider moving out of the garage. I've watched him and his brother for years at lawn site still out of their garage. There comes a time when a man needs to grow up and act like a man. It's cute when a young boy starts a business with his parents mower (that's my story), but at one point you have to realize you are a going concern and have stakeholders (neighbors, zoning) to answer to.


----------



## Whiffyspark

Who the hell cares. 

Commercial property is a waste of money until you grow to the point that you actually need it 

I'll do everything I can to keep my business at my house. Everything is in the garage or outback on parking spaces. You hardly know 

I could give a damn less about neighbors, zoning. Etc. This is America. I'm tired of bending over and getting reamed in the ass everytime I have to ask for permission for something from big brother


----------



## Antlerart06

Maclawnco;1829451 said:


> I carry. At least we both gets stitches
> 
> Don't act like you don't know you farmers get special treatment from the laws us commoners have to deal with. Talk about ignorance.
> 
> You want to fight back, that's cool. I run the business with integrity and have nothing to hide. We could get audited from every agency there is and it wouldn't phase me. All I'm saying is I've paid my dues playing by the rules renting commercial space to grow the business. Now that we own space, I can say without a doubt it's better this way. Even with the 3000 a month morgage, it's barely a percent of revenue.
> 
> I don't get why I'm the bad guy here pointing out that GLS should probably consider moving out of the garage. I've watched him and his brother for years at lawn site still out of their garage. There comes a time when a man needs to grow up and act like a man. It's cute when a young boy starts a business with his parents mower (that's my story), but at one point you have to realize you are a going concern and have stakeholders (neighbors, zoning) to answer to.


I see it around here people running a business from there home and its not zone for a business It didn't bug me till the city said I cant park tractors in the front So I been telling them what about this guy at his home Has his business sign stuck in his lawn and its not zone for a business, equipment park every where and this guy is 38 and still lives with his parents
Now most guys was working from there home now works out of storage rentals And I still cant park a tractor in the front of my business


----------



## springscapes

Nice setup, anyone here with blowers? if so what do you guy's recommend of gpm running one?


----------



## G.Landscape

GLS;1828792 said:


> I've been following this thread for years.
> 
> And now I finally get to post my machine!
> 
> Brand new Bobcat S650. Cab with heat/air, 2spd, hi flow. A91 package.
> 
> Plan to run a 10' kage and snow tires.


How much weight you lifting there? Does this one have a weight kit? Whats it rated for?


----------



## GLS

G.Landscape;1829543 said:


> How much weight you lifting there? Does this one have a weight kit? Whats it rated for?


I had 3,250# on it. It's an organic blend fertilizer, so it looks like more.

No weight kit.

Rated capacity is 2,690 I think.


----------



## purpleranger519

Maclawnco;1829451 said:


> You want to fight back, that's cool. I run the business with integrity and have nothing to hide. We could get audited from every agency there is and it wouldn't phase me. All I'm saying is I've paid my dues playing by the rules renting commercial space to grow the business. Now that we own space, I can say without a doubt it's better this way. Even with the 3000 a month morgage, it's barely a percent of revenue.
> 
> I don't get why I'm the bad guy here pointing out that GLS should probably consider moving out of the garage. I've watched him and his brother for years at lawn site still out of their garage. There comes a time when a man needs to grow up and act like a man. It's cute when a young boy starts a business with his parents mower (that's my story), but at one point you have to realize you are a going concern and have stakeholders (neighbors, zoning) to answer to.


Why are you the bad guy? Simply pointing something out is one thing. Announcing that your a pr!ck and probably going to get the weekly award for your statement to start off with and just the way you came across with how you said what you did. Yeah, you were right you got the trophy dude!


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss

Here are some of the skid/track machines, all John Deere D/E series.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss

more photos.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss

Ramairfreak98ss;1831422 said:


> more photos.


And my niece sitting in one of the machines after we picked it up to put out on a site.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss

some more pics.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss

some more pics.again


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss

Notice the rear heavy duty grate on the 329E machine ? Thats what happens when a delivery truck backs his trailer into the back of the machine 

it had about 50hrs on it when that happened, the back grate is part of the HD forestry package and a $600+ upgrade over the standard rear fan cover. it actually bent the whole back plenum inward and the hood wouldn't stay shut. We were able to bend it back outwards with two other machines holding tension on it.

These are an account we handle snow work for a train station...lots going on here in the big storms.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss

last of the pics.. takes a while to dig them all out here.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss

Here are some videos too.


----------



## Triple L

How's the 4720 handle the b10 pusher? 

Nice setup


----------



## gc3

Nice equipment Ramairfreak


----------



## MatthewG

Awesome shots of the Deere Fleet


----------



## Antlerart06

Ramairfreak98ss;1831447 said:


> Here are some videos too.


Where is your plowing videos

Say when you loading snow I see most guys use 8ft buckets Is there a reason you don't

Thanks I enjoyed the videos you have


----------



## mike6256

Did a little brush clearing the other day.


----------



## Hysert

*Svl*

Finally got time to order and install the new tracks on are SVL90. Went with camoplast SD. Apparently there all season tracks?? Looked into polar treads but was told they will wear out fast using them in the summer. So for are usage the SDs were the way to go! Install was easy took alittle over an hr with the help from the L39... Looking at a 10+ foot wing blade, but will probably go with a new box pusher. Been pritty happy with orange machines over the years so after running this machine for a day its just as good as the white and yellow machines. Major difference i found was cab comfort and rear visibility... still need to wire up a radio and light bar once things slow down...


----------



## seville009

Hysert;1833255 said:


> Finally got time to order and install the new tracks on are SVL90. Went with camoplast SD. Apparently there all season tracks?? Looked into polar treads but was told they will wear out fast using them in the summer. So for are usage the SDs were the way to go! Install was easy took alittle over an hr with the help from the L39... Looking at a 10+ foot wing blade, but will probably go with a new box pusher. Been pritty happy with orange machines over the years so after running this machine for a day its just as good as the white and yellow machines. Major difference i found was cab comfort and rear visibility... still need to wire up a radio and light bar once things slow down...


Those tracks look nice; should have no issues in the snow with that tread.


----------



## CityGuy

Hysert;1833255 said:


> Finally got time to order and install the new tracks on are SVL90. Went with camoplast SD. Apparently there all season tracks?? Looked into polar treads but was told they will wear out fast using them in the summer. So for are usage the SDs were the way to go! Install was easy took alittle over an hr with the help from the L39... Looking at a 10+ foot wing blade, but will probably go with a new box pusher. Been pritty happy with orange machines over the years so after running this machine for a day its just as good as the white and yellow machines. Major difference i found was cab comfort and rear visibility... still need to wire up a radio and light bar once things slow down...


How is the ride? Have heard Kubota's ride like a brick.


----------



## Hysert

Hamelfire;1833566 said:


> How is the ride? Have heard Kubota's ride like a brick.


lol.. its ok not the worst and not the best. However with 1400hrs on it the undercarriage is mint vary little wear on the cogs and idler wheesl spin free with no slop...


----------



## mike6256

Picked up the new Kage for the S750. Can't wait to try this out, seems like its built very well.


----------



## CityGuy

mike6256;1833720 said:


> Picked up the new Kage for the S750. Can't wait to try this out, seems like its built very well.


Nice looking macine!


----------



## snocrete

SnowGuy73;1829112 said:


> Sweet!!!!!!!


Ditto!



WIPensFan;1829313 said:


> Yep, dick of the year.


:laughing:


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss

Antlerart06;1831633 said:


> Where is your plowing videos
> 
> Say when you loading snow I see most guys use 8ft buckets Is there a reason you don't
> 
> Thanks I enjoyed the videos you have


Thanks.. main reason is the hourly pay is no more or less depending on machine age, size, speed or bucket size and a lot of accounts pay very little per hour.

We try to get $150-200hr for the machines, and at those prices i can let the guys rip and they'll haul "but" and get a lot done.

Most times, we get paid $100-$130/hr and paying guys overtime at $20-25/hr rate plus burning a few gallons of diesel fuel and hour or more doesnt pay to go so fast. Don't run full throttle etc. I'd love to have 96" deep buckets for snow for all the machines, but we'd dump $2k out per bucket and hurt our bottom line "even if the buckets were given to us for free".

Most buckets on these things are 72-84" buckets, some high capacity ones "the ones that arn't longer on the bottom than the top back plate".


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss

MatthewG;1831512 said:


> Awesome shots of the Deere Fleet


Thanks... antler ill get you some videos of them this winter.. The girl got me a new $350 go pro HD this past xmas.. and its never worked right.. battery always died before i could do much with it out on properties, or the remote would flake out etc... I'm almost never around the guys in the machines and when i am, are time pressed and especially this past winter, little time to sit and record... although i'd love to do that at some point.. maybe hire an amature photographer for one storm or something to go out with a couple of the trucks or machines.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss

mike696... nice bobcat.. thats an awesome LCD that thing has in it.. mucho jealous.. you should see what all our new JD's have.. little old LCD on left side that reads out two lines haha. maybe its less to break.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss

Triple L;1831499 said:


> How's the 4720 handle the b10 pusher?
> 
> Nice setup


thanks gc3... i'd have a nice house if i invested as much into it 

Triple L, the 4720 pushes the b10 pretty good... i havn't used it with that pusher though. I ve only used it before with a protech 10 footer rubber edge and an 8' protech, which it runs hands down better loaded up than the 10 footer, seems too heavy. I always ran it in range "C" that does up to 16mph, more for transport speed, unless its wet and heavy which middle range limits you to about 8mph then but plenty of torque that generally you'll lose traction first.

This past season was the first year we had the rear tires loaded up though too which added 1000-1600lbs at least.. It feels a ton heavier in the back now and none of the guys including the main driver for that site, ever complained about it losing traction. Before the rear loaded tires, i'd put it on par with push ability with a full size track skid steer or small/mid wheeled machine "due to weight really", now its just as good as a full size skid and very easy to see around


----------



## Antlerart06

Ramairfreak98ss;1835893 said:


> Thanks.. main reason is the hourly pay is no more or less depending on machine age, size, speed or bucket size and a lot of accounts pay very little per hour.
> 
> We try to get $150-200hr for the machines, and at those prices i can let the guys rip and they'll haul "but" and get a lot done.
> 
> Most times, we get paid $100-$130/hr and paying guys overtime at $20-25/hr rate plus burning a few gallons of diesel fuel and hour or more doesnt pay to go so fast. Don't run full throttle etc. I'd love to have 96" deep buckets for snow for all the machines, but we'd dump $2k out per bucket and hurt our bottom line "even if the buckets were given to us for free".
> 
> Most buckets on these things are 72-84" buckets, some high capacity ones "the ones that arn't longer on the bottom than the top back plate".


I notice that on buckets the bottom are short VS the top One bucket came with my skid I extended the bottom out 8'' It looks funny but I can sit normal and see my edge 
Most time I use Ag loader to haul snow away or move piles back Last winter I thought try move a pile back and running a skid with a bucket is hard compare to a tractor 
I learned really fast Stack with skid with plow on before it freezes like a rock
The extra 3ft reach is nice


----------



## Hysert

Ran the SVL for 15hrs last week. I must say the nrw tracks are much smoother..


----------



## Grassman09

Ramairfreak98ss;1835893 said:


> Thanks.. main reason is the hourly pay is no more or less depending on machine age, size, speed or bucket size and a lot of accounts pay very little per hour.
> 
> We try to get $150-200hr for the machines, and at those prices i can let the guys rip and they'll haul "but" and get a lot done.
> 
> Most times, we get paid $100-$130/hr and paying guys overtime at $20-25/hr rate plus burning a few gallons of diesel fuel and hour or more doesnt pay to go so fast. Don't run full throttle etc. I'd love to have 96" deep buckets for snow for all the machines, but we'd dump $2k out per bucket and hurt our bottom line "even if the buckets were given to us for free".
> 
> Most buckets on these things are 72-84" buckets, some high capacity ones "the ones that arn't longer on the bottom than the top back plate".


Could you not fudge those #s? You know it will take 8hrs with the 72" buckets. Equip the machines with bigger buckets charge the same as you would for the 72" bucket and get done faster and take on more work.


----------



## FinerCuts

How much tread would you let your tires get down to before replacing? Purchased a 252b3 a month ago and i believe it has about 30-40% tread left on the tires. Havent decided on what tires would be best for snow. It will get most of its use for snow but some for summer for rough mowing. Any suggestions guys?


----------



## FinerCuts

Oh and it is running a 10' snow bucket on the front


----------



## Antlerart06

FinerCuts;1838186 said:


> How much tread would you let your tires get down to before replacing? Purchased a 252b3 a month ago and i believe it has about 30-40% tread left on the tires. Havent decided on what tires would be best for snow. It will get most of its use for snow but some for summer for rough mowing. Any suggestions guys?


Good Question My tires are at 40%/50% I was going run then another winter Hope find a tire that wears better These only has 2 winters on them
I don't run mine during the summer 
Summer time I have tracks on


----------



## MatthewG

Working my A300 hard, pushed back 19 tri-axle loads of mud, rocks, and topsoil to extend a yard, took about 7 hours

Check out the video





And of course I cut a tire on the way home, $392 for roadside service + plus a new tire


----------



## WIPensFan

MatthewG;1839901 said:


> Working my A300 hard, pushed back 19 tri-axle loads of mud, rocks, and topsoil to extend a yard, took about 7 hours
> 
> Check out the video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And of course I cut a tire on the way home, $392 for roadside service + plus a new tire


Too bad about the tire. 
You should get some OTT Steel Tracks for your machine, worth every penny. Perfect for those jobs.


----------



## Antlerart06

MatthewG;1839901 said:


> Working my A300 hard, pushed back 19 tri-axle loads of mud, rocks, and topsoil to extend a yard, took about 7 hours
> 
> Check out the video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And of course I cut a tire on the way home, $392 for roadside service + plus a new tire


 Why would you need road side service No spare or You don't know how take a wheel off That A300 surely lift that trailer up


----------



## MatthewG

Antlerart06;1839918 said:


> Why would you need road side service No spare or You don't know how take a wheel off That A300 surely lift that trailer up


No spare, no lug wrench, no where near home, after 5 pm


----------



## Hegartydirtwork

I've gotten a few service bills lately and thought "wow I am on the wrong end of this business"


----------



## Antlerart06

MatthewG;1839942 said:


> No spare, no lug wrench, no where near home, after 5 pm


Now have you learned your lesson Never leave home with out spare and a wrench 
Myself I carry a 8x8 that been tapper To drive up on 
My truck lug wrench fits my trailer nuts

One thing I miss about my 88 Ford its spare would fit my trailer Now SD models has metric bolt patteren


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

WIPensFan;1839904 said:


> Too bad about the tire.
> You should get some OTT Steel Tracks for your machine, worth every penny. Perfect for those jobs.


till you forget they are on and press the all wheel steer button and 

its hard enough some times remembering the difference in all the controlls, not so much going forwards its the backing up thats confusing.


----------



## WIPensFan

MIDTOWNPC;1840083 said:


> till you forget they are on and press the all wheel steer button and
> 
> its hard enough some times remembering the difference in all the controlls, not so much going forwards its the backing up thats confusing.


Yeah, that would not be good.


----------



## MatthewG

WIPensFan;1840108 said:


> Yeah, that would not be good.


I never run skid steer mode, 93 hours and have always used AWS, I love it.


----------



## WIPensFan

MatthewG;1840794 said:


> I never run skid steer mode, 93 hours and have always used AWS, I love it.


Honestly, I was wondering why you would be running in AWS mode on a job like that. If that's how you like to do it that's cool, but it definitely takes longer than skid steer mode.


----------



## xgiovannix12

id like to run a aws machine I never used one before.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

First year plowing with our own skidsteer. I decided it was time to retire the Toolcat, the upkeep wasn't worth it anymore for what we were using it for.

Sooo, I decided to try the Bobcat snow lease. Ordered an S650 with most of the bells and whistles--air ride seat, ride control, radio, etc.

And almost most important, a 10' LiveBoxx.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes;1847048 said:


> First year plowing with our own skidsteer. I decided it was time to retire the Toolcat, the upkeep wasn't worth it anymore for what we were using it for.
> 
> Sooo, I decided to try the Bobcat snow lease. Ordered an S650 with most of the bells and whistles--air ride seat, ride control, radio, etc.
> 
> And almost most important, a 10' LiveBoxx.


Nice Looking set up there Mark.........

I take it you wont be running that machine since there are no life jacket holders or pontoons...............:waving:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5;1847053 said:


> Nice Looking set up there Mark.........
> 
> I take it you wont be running that machine since there are no life jacket holders or pontoons...............:waving:


Don't you have some beer to spill?


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes;1847056 said:


> Don't you have some beer to spill?


Nope.......I don't spill Beer......Someone else does......:salute:

All kidding aside.....That Livebox looks like a stout setup.....Cant wait for the reviews....Thumbs Up


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I wish I was going to be the one using it. 

It would be nice to be a peon, sit in a brand new skidsteer and only have to worry about my account.


----------



## WIPensFan

Mark Oomkes;1847067 said:


> I wish I was going to be the one using it.
> 
> It would be nice to be a peon, sit in a brand new skidsteer and only have to worry about my account.


Yeah, it's awesome.

Skid looks nice, wish I had one of those LiveBoxx's, I'm jealous.


----------



## Defcon 5

One Question........Do you run that Liveboxx In Float????.......


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5;1847099 said:


> One Question........Do you run that Liveboxx In Float????.......


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## DeVries

Thought you would buy a new Holland being dutch and all.

I had a customer ask me once if that's why I bought them, he thought it was made in Holland. Nice looking box, should work out well for you.


----------



## Triple L

Identical setup to me, live edge is pretty awesome

Ps, your gonna want to get snow tires mark, go all out and you'll be nothing but amazed with that setup, cheap out and you might be second guessing all that coin you spent on it


----------



## Triple L

Mark O's video before he even made one LOL


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

What is the snow lease program


----------



## Robinson_Cnst

I picked up my first skid last week. Its a 06 T250 loaded with SJC joysticks, power tack and a new 80" bucket. Also grabbed a new BOSS pusher.

Not sure why my picture didnt show...


----------



## snocrete

Mark Oomkes;1847048 said:


> First year plowing with our own skidsteer. I decided it was time to retire the Toolcat, the upkeep wasn't worth it anymore for what we were using it for.
> 
> Sooo, I decided to try the Bobcat snow lease. Ordered an S650 with most of the bells and whistles--air ride seat, ride control, radio, etc.
> 
> And almost most important, a 10' LiveBoxx.


Very nice! Thumbs Up



Mark Oomkes;1847067 said:


> I wish I was going to be the one using it.
> 
> It would be nice to be a peon, sit in a brand new skidsteer and only have to worry about my account.


One day I'm going to be back in that position....until then, I'll lose more hair.



Defcon 5;1847099 said:


> One Question........Do you run that Liveboxx In Float????.......


he hehe he


----------



## snocrete

Triple L;1847129 said:


> Ps, your gonna want to get snow tires mark, go all out and you'll be nothing but amazed with that setup, cheap out and you might be second guessing all that coin you spent on it


I feel like a broken record I've said this so much, since first doing it almost 10yrs ago....but its the truth.

I would offer to sell Oomps an extra set I have, but recently realizing I may need to setup yet another skid with them...

I would like to try a live box...how is the price, on a unit like that, compared to say a HLA snowwing?


----------



## snocrete

Robinson_Cnst;1847180 said:


> I picked up my first skid last week. Its a 06 T250 loaded with SJC joysticks, power tack and a new 80" bucket. Also grabbed a new BOSS pusher.
> 
> Not sure why my picture didnt show...


.......:waving:.......


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Triple L;1847129 said:


> Ps, your gonna want to get snow tires mark, go all out and you'll be nothing but amazed with that setup, cheap out and you might be second guessing all that coin you spent on it


I really didn't want to hear\here\hier that.

I'm trying to spend as little as possible right now since I have a chitload of salt coming in before the season starts.

Crap...........

The stock tyres are really that bad?

I'm assuming Snow Wolfs?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Triple L;1847134 said:


> Mark O's video before he even made one LOL


BTW, that ain't me, I don't talk funny, eh.

Which reminds me, when I was in California this summer one of the locals axed where we were from. We told them Michigan.

He\she said "Oh, I can hear your Canadian accent." :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## John_DeereGreen

What did that box set you back Mark?


----------



## jomama45

Mark Oomkes;1847048 said:


> First year plowing with our own skidsteer. I decided it was time to retire the Toolcat, the upkeep wasn't worth it anymore for what we were using it for.
> 
> Sooo, I decided to try the Bobcat snow lease. Ordered an S650 with most of the bells and whistles--air ride seat, ride control, radio, etc.
> 
> And almost most important, a 10' LiveBoxx.


Looks great Mark, congrats! You'll be in that thing "hiding" from the rest of your problems by the end of the Winter.........

I'd consider making small grooves/sipes in the tires if nothing else, it will make a huge difference in traction. Although, brand new tires seem to have enough sharp edges to be "decent" for a while too.......


----------



## Whiffyspark

We run stock tires. Hell we have a few on solids


----------



## Triple L

10' live box is about $7-8,000

Wolf paws suck, I use 19.5 commercial truck tires


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Yeah, cuz 19.5's are so cheap. 

What brand you running Chad?


----------



## Triple L

These ones... bought them in the states but can't find the company anymore, they are just recapped 19.5 tires on special rims


----------



## Whiffyspark

Thread wright?


----------



## absolutely

Mark O, Westside Wholesale Tire in MN. We bought from there last year. They make a world of difference. How's that 550 with that RDS box holding up?


----------



## Triple L

Westside tire, that's the name haha Got myn there too, great guys to deal with...


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Triple L;1847735 said:


> 10' live box is about $7-8,000
> 
> Wolf paws suck, I use 19.5 commercial truck tires


Doesn't seem too bad for what you're getting, that's for sure.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

absolutely;1847769 said:


> Mark O, Westside Wholesale Tire in MN. We bought from there last year. They make a world of difference. How's that 550 with that RDS box holding up?


Thanks for the info.

RDS rotted out. I was goingto rebuild, but decided to put a Monroe stainless dump on it with a UTG spreader I had sitting around.

Had some tranny issues thanks to a local shop that should have known better.

My favorite truck to salt with.

Thanks!


----------



## WIPensFan

The Wolf Paws are excellent tires...just to clarify.


----------



## 04hd

WIPensFan;1848110 said:


> The Wolf Paws are excellent tires...just to clarify.


 I saw the wolf paws and thought they were kind of spendy! I got rims and 265 winterforce tires for $788 I will get a couple pictures up soon.


----------



## WIPensFan

04hd;1848176 said:


> I saw the wolf paws and thought they were kind of spendy! I got rims and 265 winterforce tires for $788 I will get a couple pictures up soon.


Of course they're "spendy", everything in this business is "spendy". I've had mine for 4 seasons and they still look pretty new, so it's not like something you have to replace often.


----------



## procuts0103

Mark Oomkes;1847048 said:


> First year plowing with our own skidsteer. I decided it was time to retire the Toolcat, the upkeep wasn't worth it anymore for what we were using it for.
> 
> Sooo, I decided to try the Bobcat snow lease. Ordered an S650 with most of the bells and whistles--air ride seat, ride control, radio, etc.
> 
> And almost most important, a 10' LiveBoxx.


Can you give details on the snow lease. I don't have a dealer close and would like some info on a lease for winter. Thanks!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

procuts0103;1848256 said:


> Can you give details on the snow lease. I don't have a dealer close and would like some info on a lease for winter. Thanks!


3 years, *5 full payments, 7 payments of $50 each.* You can buy it out at the end of the lease or turn it back in. They let you know the purchase price upfront as well.

Not sure I'm going to like it. I kind of like to have something that I own after spending that kind of coin. On the other hand, it comes with a 3 year\3,000 hour warranty, so other than oil changes, I am not paying for repairs. Rent for that machine for the winter is $1400, minimum of 4 months. And I only have it for that time period. Outright purchase has about the same monthly payments, 12 months out of the year.

Guess I'll find out.

Correction is bolded.


----------



## procuts0103

How much is your full payment? That's for a 650 machine?

Thanks


----------



## snocrete

WIPensFan;1848110 said:


> The Wolf Paws are excellent tires...just to clarify.


truck re-caps suck


----------



## Triple L

Mark Oomkes;1848319 said:


> 3 years, *5 full payments, 7 payments of $50 each.* You can buy it out at the end of the lease or turn it back in. They let you know the purchase price upfront as well.
> 
> Not sure I'm going to like it. I kind of like to have something that I own after spending that kind of coin. On the other hand, it comes with a 3 year\3,000 hour warranty, so other than oil changes, I am not paying for repairs. Rent for that machine for the winter is $1400, minimum of 4 months. And I only have it for that time period. Outright purchase has about the same monthly payments, 12 months out of the year.
> 
> Guess I'll find out.
> 
> Correction is bolded.


Bobcat has the best snow program IMO, to purchase is 5 payments of $2500 November to April, then $50 a month all summer for 3 years and I keep it... 5 payments left for me and myn is paid for  gonna love it that much more then


----------



## snocrete

Mark Oomkes;1848319 said:


> 3 years, *5 full payments, 7 payments of $50 each.* You can buy it out at the end of the lease or turn it back in. They let you know the purchase price upfront as well.
> 
> Not sure I'm going to like it. I kind of like to have something that I own after spending that kind of coin. On the other hand, it comes with a 3 year\3,000 hour warranty, so other than oil changes, I am not paying for repairs. Rent for that machine for the winter is $1400, minimum of 4 months. And I only have it for that time period. Outright purchase has about the same monthly payments, 12 months out of the year.
> 
> Guess I'll find out.
> 
> Correction is bolded.





Triple L;1848411 said:


> Bobcat has the best snow program IMO, to purchase is 5 payments of $2500 November to April, then $50 a month all summer for 3 years and I keep it... 5 payments left for me and myn is paid for  gonna love it that much more then


Why would you lease if you know your going to buy it?


----------



## snocrete

darn cell phone pics...thought they'd be better


----------



## WIPensFan

snocrete;1848513 said:


> darn cell phone pics...thought they'd be better


Hey hey hey, those front tires are off the ground!!


----------



## Triple L

snocrete;1848422 said:


> Why would you lease if you know your going to buy it?


100% write off with a $1 buy out


----------



## snocrete

Triple L;1848621 said:


> 100% write off with a $1 buy out


For some, 100% write off can be had with buying also, then theres depreciation also...there are advantages to both leasing AND buying I understand. I just don't get why one would lease something they intend to buy/keep.


----------



## Triple L

snocrete;1848701 said:


> For some, 100% write off can be had with buying also, then theres depreciation also...there are advantages to both leasing AND buying I understand. I just don't get why one would lease something they intend to buy/keep.


I agree 100%, that's why I chose the purchase option but with winter payments only, I'm not sure what mark o is paying in the winter for his lease but myn are $2500 a month and $50 in the summer but after 3 years it's myn and I keep it where mark has to then decide to buy it out or give it back... I'm betting his winter payments are half of myn tho


----------



## snocrete

Triple L;1848730 said:


> I agree 100%, that's why I chose the purchase option but with winter payments only, I'm not sure what mark o is paying in the winter for his lease but myn are $2500 a month and $50 in the summer but after 3 years it's myn and I keep it where mark has to then decide to buy it out or give it back... I'm betting his winter payments are half of myn tho


Gotchya...I had a friend purchase a machine like that(but the payments were reversed -- higher payment was april thru oct I think) . Did you have a down payment?


----------



## Whiffyspark

Free maintenance too


----------



## snocrete

Whiffyspark;1848756 said:


> Free maintenance too


You can get 3yr coverage on buying also...and afaik, they don't give you oil changes on either...besides, I doubt Triple L or Mark are putting more than 1 oil change per yr on those machines anyway....maybe 2 ???


----------



## Triple L

Yeah maintenance is a joke, 1 oil change every November, say $80, 1 fuel filter $15 and I'm going to change the hydraulic filter for the first time this year... blow out the air filter and away you go, I don't think leasing has any advantages with maintenance cause its $100 a year at most. Other than that everything is warranty anyway


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I'm not sure I'm keeping it.


----------



## Triple L

Mark Oomkes;1848803 said:


> I'm not sure I'm keeping it.


If you put snows on it you'll keep it, if not you'll be giving it back by January


----------



## snocrete

Triple L;1848814 said:


> If you put snows on it you'll keep it, if not you'll be giving it back by January


lol

.....


----------



## graystonelbz

some new shoes


----------



## BOSS LAWN

One of my favorites wesport


----------



## Antlerart06

graystonelbz;1856325 said:


> some new shoes


What kind of tires are those


----------



## snocrete

graystonelbz;1856325 said:


> some new shoes


That thing will be a beast with those! Plus you'll gain about 1.5mph:salute:



BOSS LAWN;1856334 said:


> One of my favorites wesport


I thought 763's were a radius lift path machine?


----------



## graystonelbz

Antlerart06;1856470 said:


> What kind of tires are those


Snow Kit from westside tire...they're 19.5's with 245/70/19.5 snow treaded recaps. Have never run any of these on a skid yet. Everyone seems to have good things to say about them.


----------



## TKLAWN

graystonelbz;1856849 said:


> Snow Kit from westside tire...they're 19.5's with 245/70/19.5 snow treaded recaps. Have never run any of these on a skid yet. Everyone seems to have good things to say about them.


Tire are awesome. 1'000 Hrs on a set and still have atleast one more season left.Thumbs Up


----------



## erkoehler

graystonelbz;1856849 said:


> Snow Kit from westside tire...they're 19.5's with 245/70/19.5 snow treaded recaps. Have never run any of these on a skid yet. Everyone seems to have good things to say about them.


whats a set like that run with rims?


----------



## SnowGuy73

graystonelbz;1856325 said:


> some new shoes


Beautiful machine neighbor!


----------



## TKLAWN

snocrete;1856777 said:


> That thing will be a beast with those! Plus you'll gain about 1.5mph:salute:
> 
> I thought 763's were a radius lift path machine?


Must be a 773. Tires are on backwards too.


----------



## graystonelbz

TKLAWN;1856899 said:


> Tire are awesome. 1'000 Hrs on a set and still have atleast one more season left.Thumbs Up


Hope so....tired of sliding around with regular tires


----------



## graystonelbz

erkoehler;1856920 said:


> whats a set like that run with rims?


I think new 1,350.00 + tax if in MN...I bought these with a season of use for 1,000.00


----------



## graystonelbz

SnowGuy73;1856922 said:


> Beautiful machine neighbor!


.....thanks!


----------



## SnowGuy73

TKLAWN;1856925 said:


> Must be a 773. Tires are on backwards too.


Wrong decals after paint maybe?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

graystone that is a nice machine.
lano equipment has alot of nice equipment for sale and their prices are great from what I see.


----------



## snocrete

SnowGuy73;1856951 said:


> Wrong decals after paint maybe?


LOL, that's what Im thinking


----------



## SnowGuy73

MIDTOWNPC;1856980 said:


> graystone that is a nice machine.
> lano equipment has alot of nice equipment for sale and their prices are great from what I see.


They used to, maybe still do sell a lot of used machines to a dealer somewhere up your way.


----------



## SnowGuy73

snocrete;1856981 said:


> LOL, that's what Im thinking


It takes all kinds!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

SnowGuy73;1856984 said:


> They used to, maybe still do sell a lot of used machines to a dealer somewhere up your way.


the norwood location always has good used 300-700 hour machines.
I have had a crush on a bobcat a770 they have and its been listed a while.


----------



## SnowGuy73

MIDTOWNPC;1856989 said:


> the norwood location always has good used 300-700 hour machines.
> I have had a crush on a bobcat a770 they have and its been listed a while.


Sounds like a road trip in your future!


----------



## TCLandscaping

Considering a New Holland 785 to add for snow work. Stacking, clean up mostly but also looking at plows/pushers for it. Does anyone know what size pusher would be good for a machine this size?


----------



## xtreem3d

SnowGuy73;1856951 said:


> Wrong decals after paint maybe?


He lists it as a 763 in his signature too...maybe he doesn't know what machine he has?


----------



## snocrete

should be able to push a little snow with this


----------



## gc3

snocrete;1869133 said:


> should be able to push a little snow with this


Nice skid!! Looks like a tight fit through that door. How tall is that?


----------



## WIPensFan

snocrete;1869133 said:


> should be able to push a little snow with this


Nice, you went with the expensive tires too...should be able to hit warp speed with those


----------



## Snow tracker

What tires did you put on that thing? I just bought a new S650 myself and ordered foam filled server duty treads. When they come in I will have the rims and tires that came on the machine to play with. Thought about snows


----------



## ServiceOnSite

My toys for the sand box. Kubota 121-3, New Holand L185, Kubota SVL-90, and New Holland LS180. Didnt land any big contract this year for snow tracks for the SVL.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

snocrete;1869133 said:


> should be able to push a little snow with this


Copy cat.....


----------



## Bird21

This followed me home today


----------



## Bird21

I decided to keep this Mark OOmkees


----------



## snocrete

gc3;1869138 said:


> Nice skid!! Looks like a tight fit through that door. How tall is that?


thanks...not sure, but it clears the door by about 1/8in



WIPensFan;1869145 said:


> Nice, you went with the expensive tires too...should be able to hit warp speed with those


lol...told my operator not to be getting any tickets. I bought these rims/tires in early summer, used, with very low hrs. Paid about half of what they were new.



Mark Oomkes;1869215 said:


> Copy cat.....


----------



## snocrete

Bird21;1869226 said:


> This followed me home today


Nice new CTL Bird...polar tracks??? How many SS's & CTL's you running?


----------



## Bird21

2 CLT 
5 wheel skidders
3 wheel loaders
plus 4 subs
I am still looking for a couple wheeled skids but hard to find good used units.

I am gonna try this new pattern if it fails on the snow I will switch to Polars. the other 450ct has a brand new set of Polars


----------



## snocrete

Bird21;1869263 said:


> 2 CLT
> 5 wheel skidders
> 3 wheel loaders
> plus 4 subs
> *I am still looking for a couple wheeled skids but hard to find good used units.*
> 
> I know what you mean!
> 
> I am gonna try this new pattern if it fails on the snow I will switch to Polars. the other 450ct has a brand new set of Polars


Nice....let us know! Probably be looking into some new tracks for our T190 at the end of this winter.


----------



## jordanFTW

Bird21;1869226 said:


> This followed me home today


Do you always chain your machines down like that?


----------



## Hysert

Box came in for the svl. Should move snow.


----------



## snocrete

Hysert;1872051 said:


> Box came in for the svl. Should move snow.


Is that a steel trip edge?


----------



## Hysert

snocrete;1872215 said:


> Is that a steel trip edge?


Steel yes, trip no.. the lot its at is mainly gravel... buddy has the same bix and never had an issue with it. $2200 brand new can really go wrong


----------



## snocrete

Hysert;1872599 said:


> Steel yes, trip no.. the lot its at is mainly gravel... buddy has the same bix and never had an issue with it. $2200 brand new *cant really go wrong*


You'll think otherwise if/when you catch something.


----------



## alldayrj

You can also get a boss with a trip edge for the same price


----------



## Hysert

snocrete;1872628 said:


> You'll think otherwise if/when you catch something.


Ya i know its a total POS... thanks tho for you 2 cents i just started plowing yesterday too... its funny how you can purchase a piece of equipment pay cash and still get cut up over it... all my equipment is payed for no banks knocking on my door.. how about you???


----------



## alldayrj

And now this is the personal finance bragging thread


----------



## Chineau

I guess I checked in at a bad time, later.


----------



## jordanFTW

Hysert;1872654 said:


> Ya i know its a total POS... thanks tho for you 2 cents i just started plowing yesterday too... its funny how you can purchase a piece of equipment pay cash and still get cut up over it... all my equipment is payed for no banks knocking on my door.. how about you???


He has got a point, didn't sound like a personal attack to me.


----------



## edgeair

How about them skid steers huh..... tymusic

Heres a pic from the cab getting ready to blow out a driveway. This is not 2014.... I think 2014/2015 will be worse.


----------



## diezelfreak

*My personal skid*

Deere 240 with reinforced net chains 5' angle blade and 7' heavy material bucket. Pic to come soon it failed to upload and I didn't relive it before I posted this


----------



## WIPensFan

diezelfreak;1873126 said:


> Deere 240 with reinforced net chains 5' angle blade and 7' heavy material bucket


Cool, post a picture of it.


----------



## snocrete

alldayrj;1872643 said:


> You can also get a boss with a trip edge for the same price


I was thinking the same thing



Hysert;1872654 said:


> Ya i know its a total POS*why do you say that?*... thanks tho for you 2 cents i just started plowing yesterday too*good luck in your new venture*... its funny how you can purchase a piece of equipment pay cash and still get cut up over it*just because somethings new, and you pay cash, dosent make it smart*... all my equipment is payed for no banks knocking on my door*good for you, I try and keep debt to a minimum...and luckily never had a bank "knocking on my door"*.. how about you???*my personal finances are not appropriate discussion here*





alldayrj;1872749 said:


> And now this is the personal finance bragging thread


lol



jordanFTW;1872856 said:


> He has got a point, didn't sound like a personal attack to me.


It honestly was not a personal attack...but hyman obviously thought otherwise.


----------



## magnum1

snocrete;1869133 said:


> should be able to push a little snow with this


Nice ride Snocrete What did it run you I just payed 79,000.00 for a T 650 one millionth bobcat


----------



## snocrete

magnum1;1873421 said:


> Nice ride Snocrete What did it run you I just payed 79,000.00 for a T 650 one millionth bobcat


Thanks! I'm just leasing this machine for the winter...its fully loaded, other than ride control. I'd say the purchase price is $50k-55k.

Congrats on your new CTLThumbs Up.....Im guessing you got it w/ every option imaginable?.....Pics or you don't have one..


----------



## hseeder

Question for you guys using the skid steers. I have several convenience type stores I do, one which was redone this year meaning new store built and the parking lot is now like an airport, and cut up horribly. I do not see an efficient way to do it with a truck and am planning to relocate my 257 their. I have a 10' snoway plow that would need some rebuilding or should I just go with a pusher? There are also 12 gas pumps to deal with as well. It pays each time I am there which is a three inch trigger, do what I can and then come back at another 3. So efficiency is key THanks!!


----------



## rob_cook2001

A skid with a rubber edge pusher and pull back option can kick ass at a gas station.. glides right over the caps. The problem is it won't scrape worth a crap.. I hope it's a big place if your leaving a skid there!


----------



## JB338

*Snow plow options*

I just bought a Bobcat t 870 I ordered a set of polar tracks with it Was thinking about buying a 12 foot regular blade for it. Not many to choose from Have found that bradco makes an 11 and a 12 footer I have a western prodigy plow and a ten foot snow pusher that I run on my 8000 pound kubota tractor.
Any suggestions would be helpful


----------



## snocrete

JB338;1878316 said:


> I just bought a Bobcat t 870 I ordered a set of polar tracks with it Was thinking about buying a 12 foot regular blade for it. Not many to choose from Have found that bradco makes an 11 and a 12 footer I have a western prodigy plow and a ten foot snow pusher that I run on my 8000 pound kubota tractor.
> Any suggestions would be helpful


.................

http://www.danielsplows.com/


----------



## JB338

*thanks*

Thanks for the link Snocrete I will be looking into them tomorrow there site says i have a dealer 20 miles from me


----------



## diezelfreak

*My personal skid 2nd atempt..*

Deere 240 skid with 84HD work site pro


----------



## WIPensFan

diezelfreak;1879590 said:


> Deere 240 skid with 84HD work site pro


Looks good diezel, what conditions are you running in to need the chains?


----------



## diezelfreak

I use the skid for just doing my drive and my neighbors and everything is a hill... I'm either pushing up a hill or backing out of a ditch or backing from the snow pile up a hill back onto the driveway. We got the skid this time last year and I spent more time getting pulled out than I did pushing.. what a pain... that went on till mid dec. when I got those chains have only been stuck a couple times getting greedy pushing off a inbankment. I see a lot of pic here with guys not having chains and I often wounder how they get around with out em...lol


----------



## WIPensFan

diezelfreak;1879701 said:


> I use the skid for just doing my drive and my neighbors and everything is a hill... I'm either pushing up a hill or backing out of a ditch or backing from the snow pile up a hill back onto the driveway. We got the skid this time last year and I spent more time getting pulled out than I did pushing.. what a pain... that went on till mid dec. when I got those chains have only been stuck a couple times getting greedy pushing off a inbankment. I see a lot of pic here with guys not having chains and I often wounder how they get around with out em...lol


Sounds good, whatever works to keep the machine moving. Chains scratch and gouge pavement otherwise more people would use them.


----------



## Antlerart06

diezelfreak;1879701 said:


> I use the skid for just doing my drive and my neighbors and everything is a hill... I'm either pushing up a hill or backing out of a ditch or backing from the snow pile up a hill back onto the driveway. We got the skid this time last year and I spent more time getting pulled out than I did pushing.. what a pain... that went on till mid dec. when I got those chains have only been stuck a couple times getting greedy pushing off a inbankment. I see a lot of pic here with guys not having chains and I often wounder how they get around with out em...lol


I bought a set last year thinking I might need them Never ran them But I have a set if I ever need them 
I bought the X pattern set


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

for the guys with snow tires, has anyone put a set on a s750 s770 ? I just found out that the rim centre hole on a s750 and s770 s850 are the same as the a300 that I have.

just curious because I really want to try a set on the a300. Its running a 9-13 hla snow wing


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

A300 9-13 HLA Snow Wing


----------



## diezelfreak

I do a old folk home with that skid with a nice black top (hasn't been sealed yet) but this last spring I went down to see how much damage I did to the drive and it was very surprising that I barely left a mark. I am also getting ready to set that skid up with an old rt1 boss v plow that I have laying around.


----------



## brasski

I have a 2012 S750 and just bought the tires/wheels from west side tire and they kick azz.We have 5 feet of snow last week and used them for the first time and you can't stop the machine and it had a 100" snow bucket on it for that storm.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

brasski;1880062 said:


> I have a 2012 S750 and just bought the tires/wheels from west side tire and they kick azz.We have 5 feet of snow last week and used them for the first time and you can't stop the machine and it had a 100" snow bucket on it for that storm.


Did u go larger?


----------



## brasski

The kit they sold me are 22.5 truck tires and also picked up a little speed.


----------



## nightshutter

I've seen some bobcat 773 and s175 in the photos with pushers. Those of you that have them how do they do pushing snow? Are they 49 HP or the turbo? Also what size pusher?


----------



## snocrete

nightshutter;1880559 said:


> I've seen some bobcat 773 and s175 in the photos with pushers. Those of you that have them how do they do pushing snow? Are they 49 HP or the turbo? Also what size pusher?


They work well...8fters match up good on that size machine.


----------



## snowman4

I'm in the final stages of ordering a Cat 257D. I figure since it's on tracks, ride control won't be all that important?
Do I save the money or do I absolutely want ride control?


----------



## Triple L

Absolutely positively 100% get ride control!!! I think it's probably the best money I've ever spent!


----------



## Mark13

I use the ride control on my Tak quite a bit. Definitely softens the ride weather I've got a bucket full of dirt or a round bale on the front of the machine.


----------



## diezelfreak

Yea for sure get ride control. Worth the money!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Get the ride control, worth every penny.


----------



## mike6256

Few from the other night.


----------



## edgeair

mike6256;1884658 said:


> Few from the other night.


Nice pics. That Kage looks real new. How are you liking it? What size is that and is it a good match up to the 750?


----------



## Gr8WhiteNorth

To those with the snow tires vs conventional skidsteer tires: do they have good sidewall strength? My mechanic thinks we may end up wrecking that type of tires early due to sidewalls rubbing 6" parking curbs. Has that been an issue?


----------



## snocrete

Gr8WhiteNorth;1885501 said:


> To those with the snow tires vs conventional skidsteer tires: do they have good sidewall strength? My mechanic thinks we may end up wrecking that type of tires early due to sidewalls rubbing 6" parking curbs. Has that been an issue?


In the +/- 10yrs ive been running various sets of them, no. Just make sure you inform your operators not to be stupid, and make sure the tires are rated sufficiently for the machine ther going on.


----------



## snocrete

mike6256;1884658 said:


> Few from the other night.]


nice setup...looks like some nasty wet snow


----------



## WIPensFan

Gr8WhiteNorth;1885501 said:


> To those with the snow tires vs conventional skidsteer tires: do they have good sidewall strength? My mechanic thinks we may end up wrecking that type of tires early due to sidewalls rubbing 6" parking curbs. Has that been an issue?


How are the sidewalls rubbing the curbs?


----------



## EGLC

snocrete;1873368 said:


> I was thinking the same thing
> lol
> It honestly was not a personal attack...but hyman obviously thought otherwise.


when he's kissing his cab door he'll remember your well made point lol

all I know is I paid about 2200 for my BOSS pusher with a trip-edge AND a slef adjusting mount that should help it scrape a bit better #justsaying


----------



## EGLC




----------



## edgeair

EGLC;1885783 said:


>


Do you like the 262D?


----------



## EGLC

edgeair;1885798 said:


> Do you like the 262D?


Can't really comment yet, machine has 12 hours haha my friend has a 289D and loves it with around 150hr now.


----------



## erkoehler

EGLC;1885783 said:


>


bought a couple of those boxes for myself as well, the reviews all seem pretty positive!


----------



## EGLC

erkoehler;1885808 said:


> bought a couple of those boxes for myself as well, the reviews all seem pretty positive!


For the price you can't seem to beat it, matched with a 2-year warranty..seemed like a no brainer. Even used, old-technology protech pushers go for 2k here lol


----------



## gc3

We just rented a couple 272D'S for ours this year. They have to be better than the slow no balls JCB'S we used last year.


----------



## Greenmtboy

EGLC;1885783 said:


>


Nice looking set up.


----------



## mike6256

edgeair;1885025 said:


> Nice pics. That Kage looks real new. How are you liking it? What size is that and is it a good match up to the 750?


It is new this year. First push with it and so far so good. Trip edge works well, it handles plenty of down pressure and scrapes great. It is a 9' blade and close to 10' with the box on and I pushed this wet heavy slop with no issues at all.


----------



## snocrete

EGLC;1885780 said:


> when he's kissing his cab door he'll remember your well made point lol
> 
> all I know is I paid about 2200 for my BOSS pusher with a trip-edge AND a slef adjusting mount that should help it scrape a bit better #justsaying


Just trying to help...but sometimes one needs to learn the hard way. I'll admit I've been guilty of that a few times in my life.



EGLC;1885783 said:


>





EGLC;1885813 said:


> *For the price you can't seem to beat it*, matched with a 2-year warranty..seemed like a no brainer. Even used, old-technology protech pushers go for 2k here lol


Very nice setup! And I agree, "for the price", the Boss pushers are 2nd to none.



mike6256;1885844 said:


> It is new this year. First push with it and so far so good. Trip edge works well, it handles plenty of down pressure and scrapes great. It is a 9' blade and close to 10' with the box on and I pushed this wet heavy slop with no issues at all.


Good to hear...I would love to try a Kage out sometime.


----------



## ponyboy

Where do you buy that for $2200 
My 9 boss skid plow is great
I still use rubber edges and have no issues but would try switching one to see the difference


----------



## alldayrj

My 2 came from jim at ESI


----------



## ponyboy

That's where I got my skid plow


----------



## hyfire39

some of the equipment we have out this season


----------



## gc3

Hyfire, you've got some nice equipment!!


----------



## TCLandscaping

Thats an awesome setup. Rent or own EGLC?


----------



## EGLC

TCLandscaping;1887022 said:


> Thats an awesome setup. Rent or own EGLC?


Payment$$$ haha


----------



## LAND-TECH

i really like the new design of
the door...


----------



## jgoetter1

We use skid mounted conventional box blades. Our operators struggle to keep the shoes on the box blades flat to the pavement. Have any of the newer designed box blades out there remedied this issue?? Thanks guys.


----------



## dirtnazi

Here's my new toy


----------



## hatchmastr

any tips on incab heat??


----------



## dirtnazi

Do you like your 262D ? I like it but it's not half as fast as my new holland the cat seems to be a lot heavier than the new holland.


----------



## rob_cook2001

Many people make boxes for skids that float.. they are super easy to run. My choice for a rubber edge box is a bobcat brand pusher. They are GREAT!! FOR A STEEL edge I would recommend a boss box. I have owned both and they are GREAT.


----------



## gc3

dirtnazi;1892632 said:


> Do you like your 262D ? I like it but it's not half as fast as my new holland the cat seems to be a lot heavier than the new holland.


Is that Holland around 11 mph. That does seem faster than the cat we have going around 7 1/2. We rented a couple for this season but it hasn't really been put to the test with hardly any snow so far.


----------



## dirtnazi

gc3;1893390 said:


> Is that Holland around 11 mph. That does seem faster than the cat we have going around 7 1/2. We rented a couple for this season but it hasn't really been put to the test with hardly any snow so far.


 my new Holland says 12 but it's a little faster and swings around with ease but the cat is a lot slower and heavier it doesn't swing around that easy but it's still new it's not broken in yet


----------



## jgoetter1

rob_cook2001;1893369 said:


> Many people make boxes for skids that float.. they are super easy to run. My choice for a rubber edge box is a bobcat brand pusher. They are GREAT!! FOR A STEEL edge I would recommend a boss box. I have owned both and they are GREAT.


Thanks for the help. Can you clarify what you mean by 'float'? We would use a rubber edge.


----------



## rob_cook2001

By float I mean the box moves independently of the machine. It will move along the surface of the lot.


----------



## ChevyHDkid45

Not much for snow here in MN, this is one of our skids 2012 S185. Plow is a 96 virnig I added pro plus wings that we got for free from a larger company in the area that went out of business. Snow foil we had off one of our old plows and some western red paint.


----------



## WIPensFan

ChevyHDkid45;1945014 said:


> Not much for snow here in MN, this is one of our skids 2012 S185. Plow is a 96 virnig I added pro plus wings that we got for free from a larger company in the area that went out of business. Snow foil we had off one of our old plows and some western red paint.


Looks awesome, get some action shots if you can.


----------



## Capt. Fred

hatchmastr;1892198 said:


> View attachment 139890
> any tips on incab heat??


Just saw this but if it helps I took a heater core for a Chevy pickup mounted it under seat put a electric fan on top ran to a switch up top with other switches looped hoses back to motor and teed into cooling hoses on motor put shut off valves in line under hood to turn off heat in summer Auto parts store should have a Catalogue of different cores with dimensions to see which one fits best I then baffled across front of seat with. Some flashing to hold in heat for core and a hi low switch to fine tune it actually works quite well that's how us poor guys gave to do it. In summer fan moves air around better than nothing


----------



## Doug8949

ChevyHDkid45;1945014 said:


> Not much for snow here in MN, this is one of our skids 2012 S185. Plow is a 96 virnig I added pro plus wings that we got for free from a larger company in the area that went out of business. Snow foil we had off one of our old plows and some western red paint.


how do those tires work and are they the 22.5 are they better then snow wolfs.


----------



## ChevyHDkid45

Doug8949;1946087 said:


> how do those tires work and are they the 22.5 are they better then snow wolfs.


We have had good luck with them. When we originally bought it we had the snow wolfs and sold them half way through last year. Traction does seem to be better but we upgraded mostly for speed as it doesn't get trailered during a event.


----------



## Doug8949

ChevyHDkid45;1946419 said:


> We have had good luck with them. When we originally bought it we had the snow wolfs and sold them half way through last year. Traction does seem to be better but we upgraded mostly for speed as it doesn't get trailered during a event.


so are the 22.5 comparable to the snow wolfs cause i heard good things from them but the fast i can go the better.


----------



## ChevyHDkid45

Doug8949;1947037 said:


> so are the 22.5 comparable to the snow wolfs cause i heard good things from them but the fast i can go the better.


if your looking for speed these are the way to go.


----------



## jomama45

ChevyHDkid45;1945014 said:


> Not much for snow here in MN, this is one of our skids 2012 S185. Plow is a 96 virnig I added pro plus wings that we got for free from a larger company in the area that went out of business. Snow foil we had off one of our old plows and some western red paint.


Outstanding set-up, I've long wanted to do something very similar.

Do you know how fast the machine moves with those tires? Do you plow in HI, and are you concerned that you're pushing the limits on the drive motors?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

jomama45;1947620 said:


> Outstanding set-up, I've long wanted to do something very similar.
> 
> Do you know how fast the machine moves with those tires? Do you plow in HI, and are you concerned that you're pushing the limits on the drive motors?


Have you ever tried cheese wheels?


----------



## jomama45

Mark Oomkes;1947692 said:


> Have you ever tried cheese wheels?


No, but you may be onto something. Cheeper and easier to groove, and the waste from grooving can go on my salad................


----------



## ChevyHDkid45

Mark Oomkes;1947692 said:


> Have you ever tried cheese wheels?


It probably does between 14/15 mph. We don't plow in high just traveling from account to account. Hitting something in 2 speed could leave quite the mark of you hit something


----------



## Potomac Lawns

Here is one of some mowing a few months back with my s185, No snow here yet.


----------



## mike6256




----------

